# Wohin sind die WoW-Spieler gegangen?



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2011)

Hiho,

1,7 Millionen Spieler sollen Azeroth dieses Jahr verlassen haben. Und mich interessiert jetzt einfach mal, wo sie hin sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob das in diesem Forum richtig aufgehoben ist, aber ich wusste nicht, in welches Forum es gehört - im WoW-Forum wäre es irgendwie sinnlos, denn wer guckt noch ins WoW-Forum, wenn er mit WoW aufgehört hat?


Edit: Wurde nun doch ins WoW-forum verschoben 

Bitte füllt die Umfrage aus, falls ihr mit WoW aufgehört habt (oder bald aufhören werdet, um SWTOR zu spielen). Wenn ihr euren Account bereits gekündigt habt und er innerhalb des nächsten Monats ausläuft, dürft ihr auch gerne an der Umfrage teilnehmen.

Mich würden übrigens auch die Gründe interessieren, aus denen ihr aufgehört habt.

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2011)

Dass die meisten gekündigten Accs aus dem asiatischen Raum stammen hast Du mitbekommen?


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch egal, das Thema hat trotzdem eine Dikussionsgrundlage...

Ich spiel jetzt EVE Online.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte nach Catclysm einfach keinen Bock mehr. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann ein Spiel nicht immer weiter und weitergeführt werden. Irgendwann ist es einfach ausgelutscht...

Ich spiele jetzt Skyrim (obwohl mich das auch so langsam langweilt) und LoL (aber auch das ist für mich langsam lagweilig  )


----------



## iShock (3. Dezember 2011)

werde wahrscheinlich ca. nach januar zu swtor wechseln - vorher hab ich nur nen mac und da läuft nur wow.

spiele jetzt seit anfang BC und das spiel hat mir lange spaß gemacht jedoch ist jetzt langsam die luft raus - freu mich dafür richtig auf swtor :-)


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2011)

Ach Firun, das ist doch unlogisch, ein Thema, in dem es darum geht, wohin ehemalige WoW-Spieler gegangen sind, ausgerechnet in das WoW-Forum zu verschieben  

Naja, was solls, hoffen wir mal, dass hier noch irgendwer reinschaut, der schon längst raus aus WoW ist


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2011)

Gehöre nicht zu denen, die jetzt aufgehört haben, schon vor Ewigkeiten hab ich aufgehört.

Spiele andere Games die mich grad so interessieren. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab vor über nem Dreivierteljahr aufgehört, einfach, weil mir WoW keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat mit Cataclysm. Momentan spiel ich Skyrim und das hab ich auch ausgewählt, aber ich habe nicht wegen irgendeinem Spiel mit WoW aufgehört, sondern einfach, weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Dezember 2011)

pvp ist lustig, also starcraft

ab und zu was anderes eingestreut: bf3, limbo, skyrim, bastion, assassins creed


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach Firun, das ist doch unlogisch, ein Thema, in dem es darum geht, wohin ehemalige WoW-Spieler gegangen sind, ausgerechnet in das WoW-Forum zu verschieben
> 
> Naja, was solls, hoffen wir mal, dass hier noch irgendwer reinschaut, der schon längst raus aus WoW ist


Finde ich nicht, ich spiele selber nur sehr wenig aber deshalb bin ich trotzdem gerne up to date und somit im wow Forum unterwegs, lese und gebe meinen Senf ab. 
Und so wie ich das sehe ist Diskussion doch gut am Laufen 

Ich werde wohl trotz Jahres Pass erstmal SW:TOR Spielen und nur ab und zu in WoW vorbei schauen.


----------



## Laras73 (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein Acc ist am 6 Nov. abgelaufen. Nach 3 jahren defintiv keine Lust mehr. Die Gründe dafür sind lang. Ich warte auf den 20 Dez und kehre in mein altes Universum zurück ( SWG noch das letzte Geleit geben  )


----------



## Shnidelwoodz (4. Dezember 2011)

Starcraft 2  anstatt wow


----------



## odinxd (4. Dezember 2011)

Hatte bereits im Februar gekündigt und nach halbem Jahr nochmal angefangen in Vorfreude auf den neuen Patch aber bereits nach 2 Monaten verging mir die Lust auch wieder und nun ist der Acc seit 21.11 wieder auf Eis. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich noch einmal anfangen werde weil MOP mich mal so garnicht reizt^^ trotzdem lese ich hier gern weiter.

Ich spiele hauptsächlich nurnoch (Offline) Games und darunter kaum Rollenspiele, in letzter Zeit waren darunter z.B. Alice - Madness Returns, Titan Quest, Sacred 2, Dead Island, Cod MW3, Anno 2070, Unreal Tournament 3, Lost Planet2, Warhammer 40k Space Marine uvm^^


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also mein WoW Account ist im Mai diesen Jahres ausgelaufen, ich war ein Spieler der ersten Stunde seit der Closed Beta. Ich habe mir von Cataclysm etwas zu viel versprochen, denn Wotlk war einfach nie eine Erweiterung mit der ich mich identifizieren konnte. Dennoch hab ich immer ziemlich erfolgreich weitergeraidet und gespielt (stellenweise mit 2 Acc´s  ). 
Ich muß aber auch sagen, auch wenn Cataclysm meine Erwartungen (die zugegebener Maßen sehr hoch waren) nicht erfüllen konnte, so habe ich WoW aber weder mit Hass-Tiraden oder sonstiger Flamerei, wie man das leider von vielen Stellen hört, verlassen. 
Da ich im Moment aus beruflichen Gründen in den USA lebe, habe ich sowohl auf Europäischen als auch US Servern gespielt. Anfangs habe ich meine Charaktere auf EU-Servern gespielt und versucht aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung in Nachtraid-Gilden Fuß zu fassen. Später habe ich mich dann doch dazu entschieden auf einem US-Server zu rerollen. Meine Motivation schwand leider trotzdem aber, daß nun massenweise Leute davonlaufen, davon halte ich nix. WoW wird es noch ne lange Zeit geben und an alle denen es gefällt sage ich: Don´t you ever listen to bull.... have lot´s of fun instead .
Soweit wollte ich jetzt eigentlich gar nicht ausholen, aber ich find das einfach nicht gut, wenn Leute jemand Anderem die Spiele schlecht reden.
Ich hab in der Poll mit SWTOR geantwortet weils definitiv das kommende MMORPG für mich sein wird, die Beta-Test-Phase hat mich restlos überzeugt, was Aion und Rift leider nie konnten.


GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## Super PePe (4. Dezember 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 1,7 Millionen Spieler sollen Azeroth dieses Jahr verlassen haben. Und mich interessiert jetzt einfach mal, wo sie hin sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob das in diesem Forum richtig aufgehoben ist, aber ich wusste nicht, in welches Forum es gehört - im WoW-Forum wäre es irgendwie sinnlos, denn wer guckt noch ins WoW-Forum, wenn er mit WoW aufgehört hat?
> 
> ...



ins bettchen, weil ich müde bin


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> ...und das spiel hat mir lange spaß gemacht jedoch ist jetzt langsam die luft raus - freu mich dafür richtig auf swtor :-)


Jo nur noch heute und dann ist WoW überstanden. Jetzt kommt SW:TOR.
Schade finde ich nur, dass einige Gildis die mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind, weiter bei WOW bleiben. Aber immerhin ein Drittel (ca. 25 Spieler) der Gilde wechselt definitiv mit mir zu SW:TOR. Das wird ein Heidenspaß werden.^^


----------



## Onitram (4. Dezember 2011)

5 Jahre lang hatte ich sehr viel spaß, auch Gilden intern. Von ca. 70  Gildenmitglieder, davon waren so an die 30 immer on (wir haben 2 fixe 10er Raidgruppen gehabt) sind nur 2 - 3 !!! regelmäßig on, Gildenchef war das letzte Mal eingelogt vor 3 Monate !, mehr brauch ich nicht dazu sagen ...

Die Luft ist irgendwie raus. Abo geht noch bis mitte Dez, dann werde ich wohl ein Jedi-Ritter oder Sith werden.

_Es war sehr schön, es hat mich sehr gefreut. _


----------



## Laxera (4. Dezember 2011)

so...wow? - schon seit anfang cataclysm raus...gefiel mir nicht mehr (ok nicht alles, fand die worgen schon toll  und auch das man krieger jetzt vernünftig lvln konnte, weil man nicht sitzen musste um zu essen ....aber das meiste andere im game war absolut nicht mehr meins...hab es probiert (testversion von cata!) und bin nach dem ersten gebiet stehen geblieben (langeweile und so .....

was spiel ich nun?

naja es kommt drauf an auf was ich lust habe:

1. Skyrim (bin noch net durch - im moment mach ich haufen neben-jobs d.h. beitreten bei den dieben, den assassinen und so weiter)

2. Deus Ex: Human Revolution (auch noch net durch ...)

3. Assassin's Creed (zumindest wenn ich es mir jetzt dann hole - wollte eig. ne animus edition, aber mein "lieferant" meldet sich net (gibt die nur bei gamestop und ich hab keinen davon in meiner nähe))

4. League of Legends (zwischendrin mal - wenn es mich net gerade nervt 

so, das dürfte es sein

mfg LAX


----------



## J0DA (4. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir wars so, bin auch einer, der WOW seid der ersten Stunde gespielt hat aber bin seit Anfang der Beta Testphase dabei und ich muss sagen das SW-TOR mich sehr überzeugt hat.
Hoffe das WOW und SW-TOR sich richtig konkurenz machen, denn die Gewinner währen die Gamer


----------



## Loina (4. Dezember 2011)

immer das dumme 1,7 Millionen Spieler geschreibe 
ich kann dat nicht mehr sehn.
leute die solche themen immer erstellen,arbeiten bestimmt auf 1,50Euro basis bei anderen spielehersteller.
Dafür müssen sie entweder....

-Das spiel sau schlecht machen
-Andere spiele richtig stark schreiben,damit es auch einer spielt
-Jeden tag ein "Ich höre mit wow auf" Thread
- 1,7 mille spieler diskussionen starten

etc etc

spielt einfach das spiel,und gut.

1,7mil 1,7mil .....
geht in die Politik da geht es um millarden verluste.


----------



## Laras73 (4. Dezember 2011)

Loina schrieb:


> immer das dumme 1,7 Millionen Spieler geschreibe
> ich kann dat nicht mehr sehn.
> leute die solche themen immer erstellen,arbeiten bestimmt auf 1,50Euro basis bei anderen spielehersteller.
> Dafür müssen sie entweder....
> ...



*sigh*


----------



## Mayestic (4. Dezember 2011)

Das im Sommer bei vielen MMOs ne Flaute sich breit macht ist normal. 
Das Problem ist ja auch es ist total egal wieviele hundert oder millionen irgendein MMO verlassen denn man kennt die Gründe nicht.
Wieviele der Accounts waren denn Farmaccounts oder illegal erstellte ? Ja, es gibt Keygeneratoren für MMOs mit denen man sich illegale Keys erstellen kann. 
Die fliegen iwann auf und schwubs verlässt ein Spieler mehr dieses MMO.

Wenn wir jetzt von WoW reden sieht das genauso aus. 
Keiner weiß welche Accounts das waren. 
WoW ist uralt, gefällt vielen nicht mehr, viele spielen WoW weil der Freundeskreis WoW spielt. Springt der Freundeskreis ab springt man selbst auch ab. 
Von meiner alten Gilde finde ich auf meinem Heimatserver keine Hand voll Spieler mehr und wir waren mal knapp 60 Leute. 

WoW macht mir seitdem soviele alte Bekannte und alte Gilden sich bei uns aufgelöst haben weniger Spaß. 
Man sieht nur noch neue Leute, neue Spieler, evtl aber auch nur neue Identitäten also neue Namen. 
Ich kann nicht grade behaupten das mein alter Server iwie ausgestorben wirkt. Da brummt es mehr denn je. 
Was interessiert es mich ob 11 millionen Spieler WoW spielen wenn ich eigentlich nur übertriebene 500 auf meinem Server brauche ? Der Rest geht mir am Popo vorbei. 

Viele von uns waren quasi mit WoW verheiratet. 
Jetzt sind viele mit tatsächlich echten Frauen verheiratet, gründen ihre eigene "Gilde", haben echte Gnome oder Zwerge kümmern sich um die neu erworbene Gildenburg 
Da ist kein Platz mehr für virtuelle Welten. Wir treffen uns zwar weiterhin zweimal im Jahr oder zumindest einmal aber die meisten spielen garnix mehr. 

Ich persönlich werde SWTOR spielen, hab ne neue Gilde gefunden, alles alte Säcke wo ich mit 35 eher der Frischling bin.
Wir sehn in SWTOR auch nicht den heiligen Gral, es ist jetzt schon geplant das viele von uns genauso The Secret World und Guildwars 2 spielen. 
Wir sind quasi keine Langzeitspieler mehr sondern Nomaden. Die meisten berufstätig, kaum einer spielt vor 18 Uhr. Geraidet wird wahrscheinlich nur im ganz kleinen Kreis oder garnicht. 

Wir wollen einfach was neues erleben. Ne neue Story sehn, ein neues Land, neue Fähigkeiten, neue PvP Gebiete aber es geht nicht mehr ums Spiel selbst. 
Das Spiel ist scheissegal und wir bleiben nur solange wie es uns Spaß macht und ziehn dann weiter. Wir sind Casuals geworden. 

WoW aber einfach zu vergessen und niemehr hier bei Buffed reinzuschaun ist undenkbar. Ich bin seit mehr als 5 Jahren hier, hatte vorher noch nen anderen Account, poste wie man sieht nicht wirklich viel aber ich halte mich gerne auf dem laufenden.
Ich werde mit Sicherheit iwann mal wieder in WoW reinschnuppern genauso wie ich mehr oder weniger in jedes andere ehemalige MMO reinschnuppere und das schon seit Jahren. 

Lesen ist okay aber es selber wieder langfristig spielen dafür fehlt das Interesse bzw andere Interessen sind stärker. 

Jetzt im Winter und vielleicht auch wegen dem Jahrespass werden die Accountzahlen wohl wieder steigen oder stabil bleiben. 
Vielleicht aber auch nur vielleicht wird es nächstes Jahr richtig knallen und richtig viele Spieler WoW verlassen. Kann sein, muss nicht sein. 
Aber wen juckt das ? Wenn ein Server langfristig zuwenig Spieler hat gibts kostenlose Characktertransfers oder wie in Aion, HDRO, DCUO und vielen anderen Onlinespielen davor eine Serverzusammenlegung.
Man wird fast keinen langfristigen Unterschied merken. Der eigene Server bleibt immer voll, man findet weiterhin seine Raids und kann sich total austoben und WoW nach Herzenslust und Laune bis zum abwinken spielen. 

Eigentlich reden wir hier um nix  aber das machen wir auf buffed ja gerne. Viel reden und trotzdem nix gesagt. Hauptsache aufgeregt, vielleicht beleidigt um dann vom Mod oder ZAM belohnt zu werden 


MfG


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2011)

Loina schrieb:


> immer das dumme 1,7 Millionen Spieler geschreibe
> ich kann dat nicht mehr sehn.
> leute die solche themen immer erstellen,arbeiten bestimmt auf 1,50Euro basis bei anderen spielehersteller.
> Dafür müssen sie entweder....
> ...



Naja, aber es ist doch nicht verboten, das Thema anzusprechen, oder?
Dies hier ist ja schließlich kein Thread wo jemand beschreibt, dass er mit WoW aufhört sondern eher eine statistische Nachfrage.


----------



## KORNMASTER (4. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, aber es ist doch nicht verboten, das Thema anzusprechen, oder?
> Dies hier ist ja schließlich kein Thread wo jemand beschreibt, dass er mit WoW aufhört sondern eher eine statistische Nachfrage.



also schon allein wenn ich mir die Umfrage durchlese und die antwortmöglichkeiten anschaue kommt es aber genau auf den punkt


----------



## k0ller (4. Dezember 2011)

hab mich auch entschieden mit sw-tor anzufangen meine, meine gilde ist aufgelöst worden weil die meisten zu sw-tor wechseln werden.


----------



## pandeiro (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein Account lief letzten Monat aus. Mehr aus Protest weil Destromath Allianz spielten noch höchstens 60 Leute. Da kommt kein MMO Fealing auf. Aber BG´s machen fehlt schon bisschen. Zum Glück gibts gerade ne Menge guter Spiele neben WoW. Wirklich warten tu ich auf Secret World aber masehn evtll. steig ich bei SWTOR mit ein.

Ps. Auch wenn man niemanden was schlechten wünschen soll ( gerade jetzt zur "Weihnachtszeit" ) , hoffe ich WoW verliert noch paar Millionen Spieler und es rollen ein paar zu sehr auf Kapitalismus eingestellte Köpfe bei Blizz/Act ( zb. Koticks ).

schönen Advent noch !


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin seit dem Januar draussen (Die 3 Spieltage & das on kommen um nach den Skype kontakten usw. zufragen nicht mitgerechnet).Daich es einfach langsam langweilig fand. Jede Klasse schmeckte nach altem Brot und das andere sinnlose Zeugs das ich so gemacht habe war auch nichtmehr abwechslungsreich. Ich spiele kein andere MMO mehr, ausser vielleicht mal "WWII mit Dinos" (Ich glaube das Spiel wurde hier zensiert). Sonst spiele ich Offline-Spiele. CIV V, MW3,F:NV,Minecraft usw.Oder halt im MP mit Freunden (L4D,MC,MW3 usw.)


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Dezember 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> so...wow? - schon seit anfang cataclysm raus...gefiel mir nicht mehr (ok nicht alles, fand die worgen schon toll  und auch das man krieger jetzt vernünftig lvln konnte, weil man nicht sitzen musste um zu essen ....aber das meiste andere im game war absolut nicht mehr meins...hab es probiert (testversion von cata!) und bin nach dem ersten gebiet stehen geblieben (langeweile und so .....
> 
> was spiel ich nun?
> 
> ...



/this!

Kann ich jetzt so unterzeichnen.


----------



## Matchfighter (4. Dezember 2011)

pandeiro schrieb:


> Mein Account lief letzten Monat aus. Mehr aus Protest weil Destromath Allianz spielten noch höchstens 60 Leute. Da kommt kein MMO Fealing auf. Aber BG´s machen fehlt schon bisschen. Zum Glück gibts gerade ne Menge guter Spiele neben WoW. Wirklich warten tu ich auf Secret World aber masehn evtll. steig ich bei SWTOR mit ein.
> 
> Ps. Auch wenn man niemanden was schlechten wünschen soll ( gerade jetzt zur "Weihnachtszeit" ) , hoffe ich WoW verliert noch paar Millionen Spieler und es rollen ein paar zu sehr auf Kapitalismus eingestellte Köpfe bei Blizz/Act ( zb. Koticks ).
> 
> schönen Advent noch !



Da kann ich deine Wüsnche nicht ganz nach vollziehen ... kapitalismus ist bei jeder firma das solltr also klar sein somit würdest nicht nur blizz schlecht reden sondern auch alle anderen und ich nenne sie kluge köpfe von spielen. 
Und das mit deiner Klammer hättest dann auch weglassen könn da du es sowieso machst. 

Naja gut zum Thema:
Soweit bin ich einer der vielen und ja ich sehe die restlichen 10mille an spielern nämlich nicht als wenig an, der bei WoW bleibt weil es einfach spaß macht und mit keinem anderen MMO und schon gar nicht mit Star Wars zu vergleichen ist. Star wars hat ne ganz andere thematik geschweige denn spielts inner ganz andren Zeit da versteh ich oft nicht wie man dann wow als bsp damit vergleichen kann .,.. (wobei swtor mir ohnehin auf der gamescom überhaupt nich gefiel).
Und wie vorposter bereits bestätigten sind die millionen spieler meist aus dem asiatischen bereich und was sind schon 1millionen von 11 ? nicht wirklich viel. 
wo sie hingegangen sind wird dir hier keiner beantworten können es sei denn du kennst deren accs deren namen etc. dann kannst denen aber auch ne karte schreiben macht mehr sinn.

Und würde dies eine Umfrage sein dann hätt ich im Verlauf die aufgesagten Spiele bzw MMo etc eingefügt und nicht global zusammen gefasst als andere Spiele so ists nur eine 
inszenierte Umfrage wie ich finde, die auf ein mimi mi wow geht kaputt thread hindeutet.

So viel zu meiner Meinung und meiner Antwort 

MfG Magic


----------



## k0ller (4. Dezember 2011)

Matchfighter schrieb:


> Da kann ich deine Wüsnche nicht ganz nach vollziehen ... kapitalismus ist bei jeder firma das solltr also klar sein somit würdest nicht nur blizz schlecht reden sondern auch alle anderen und ich nenne sie kluge köpfe von spielen.



dann würdest du sagen, bei bigpoint sind auch lauter kluge köpfe


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich habe dieses Forums-Thema eher, grade aufgrund der Abstimmung, so verstanden, daß die Leute hier ihre Erfahrungswerte bezüglich ihres Ausstiegs oder eben auch Nichtausstiegs aus WoW schreiben. Wie viele vor mir schon geschrieben haben, ist es total sinnfrei, wenn man ein Spiel, auf das man keine Lust mehr hat, nur schlecht redet. Das hinterlässt eher den Nachgeschmack eines Trolls oder Flamers. Letztenendes sind das alles nur rein subjektive Erfahrungswerte und spiegeln in keinster Weise das Interesse von Anderen wieder.

Ich hab auch hier ohne Hintergedanken mitabgestimmt am Poll weils einfach interessant ist zu sehen, in welche Richtung sich die einzelnen Leute entwickeln. Der Markt von MMO´s ist ja auch nicht gerade klein und dazu kommen noch die offline RPG´s.

Und als ganz persönliche Anmerkung möchte ich sagen, daß ich WoW auch nie schlecht reden werde. Ich habe nette Leute kennengelernt mit denen ich auch heute sehr guten Kontakt habe. Ich habe jahrelang Spaß gehabt und werde es nie bereuen so viele Stunden investiert zu haben. Und vielen, die jetzt stellenweise schlecht über ihr letztes MMO reden, gehts doch in Wirklichkeit genauso. Warum sonst spielt man jahrelang ein Spiel? Glaube kaum, daß die Leute so masochistisch veranlagt sind und drauf stehen sich aufzuregen 

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## Tuetenpenner (4. Dezember 2011)

Dungeonfinder trifft WoW für 1Mio Schaden.
10er Raids treffen WoW kritisch für 10Mio Schaden.
Community trifft WoW kritisch, WoW stirbt (100Mio Schaden über tot).

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf SWTOR. Natürlich kann auch das im Endgame noch hart failen, aber WoW werde ich dann trotzdem nicht mehr spielen. Eventuell würde ich mir das nächste Addon nochmal angucken, dann aber wahrscheinlich nur für 1-2 Monate. Auf Dauer macht es mir besonders aufgrund der Community keinen Spaß mehr. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das erste M in MMORPG langsam aber sicher "rausgepatcht" wird, Gruppen-Quests gibt's ja auch keine neuen mehr. Und wenn ich schon ein Singleplayer-Spiel spiele, bietet TOR da den deutlich besseren Inhalt.


----------



## Nilknarf (4. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass die meisten gekündigten Accs aus dem asiatischen Raum stammen hast Du mitbekommen?



Das ist was Blizzard sagt aus werbetechnischen Gründen, weil wer gibt schon gern zu das Spieler das Spiel kündigen. Also schiebt man es ganz geschickt auf die Chinafarmer, weil die können sich ja nicht wehren.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (4. Dezember 2011)

7 Jahre world of warcraft wer von anfang an gespielt hat wird verstehen das ein gorsser teil der community aufgfehört hat weil das spiel entweder für ihre bedürfnisse keine herausforderung ist oder gar keine lust mehr haben jeden Tag online zu kommen dailys zu machen ein bisschen pvp mal ne ini da hier und so weiter woche für woche  
Also so ist halt das Leben wo was ganz grosses aufhört zu existieren wird was sehr grosses geboren ) und ich bin mir sicher World of Warcraft hat noch ein paar jahre vor sich. 

Jeder hier hat World of Warcraft was zu verdanken 
Dieses spiel hat vielen Leuten was beigebracht was ihnen auch im RL helfen wird 
Auf wenn World of Warcraft eines tages mal nicht bevölkert wird  werde ich mich noch bis an das ende meines Lebens daran erinnern weil ich einfach ne geile zeit hatte wenn ich mal nicht raus konnte wegen dem wetter  liebeskummer und so weiter


----------



## Falcoron (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe mit WoW aufgehört im April 2011. Ich denke die Gründe habe ich hier schon einmal hinreichend beschrieben, aber nochmal für das Protokoll - WoW ist, wie viele es bereits sagten, ausgelutscht. 
Wieder ein großer Endboss bezwungen und schon steht der neue Endboss auf den Plan, frei nach Fließband.....
Spielte WoW nun seit 6 Jahren - war also einer derjenigen die seit Veröffentlichung von WoW dabei waren - leider auch mit Verlusten am realen sozialen Leben. (was ich nicht bereue, es war eben so)
Louina muss ich da auch ein wenig Recht geben. Ich habe mich im Guten von meiner ehemaligen Gilde verabschiedet und mein Priestergewandt an den Haken gehängt, vielleicht noch dazu einen Blog bei Buffed geschrieben und gut war es dann auch.
Ich denke für WoW wird es noch weiter eine Zukunft geben, wenngleich nicht mehr als Primus des MMORPGs dennoch als ein Spiel was in die Gamer-Geschichte eingehen wird.
Spiele momentan noch auf Konsole Skylanders - warte auf SWTOR und dann wird mal von 0 angefangen - Gilde finden und neue Kontakte knüpfen. 
Auf GEHTS!


----------



## orkman (4. Dezember 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> LoL (aber auch das ist für mich langsam lagweilig  )



kann nicht sein ^^ 

BTT: ich selbst hab noch net aufgehoert aber kann noch kommen , ich spiel eh nicht mehr viel , bezahl nur noch um in der gilde mitzuwirken  ^^
aber meiner meinung nach haben die meisten leute wegen dem RL aufgehoert ... es gibt so viele spiele die nicht mehr so zeitintensiv sind und/oder auch mehr herausforderungen bieten ... heutzutage gehe ich in ne hero und nen healer mit full hoechst equip kriegt mich net mal geheilt obwohl mein equip auch top is ... dann sind die spieler die vor zig jahren angefangen haben auch erwachsen geworden , haben vllt kinder , ne freundin , nen job , andere verpflichtungen bei denen man einfach kein wow mehr in seinem leben haben will/kann 

ich persoenlich wuerde keine sekunde mehr mit wow verbringen wenn ich ne freundin haette wo es zeitlich nicht mehr passen wuerde , oder wenn ich kinder haette , oder wenn ich dienst haette im job ... was bringen mir dann noch 2 stunden wow inner woche ? patch ziehen , einloggen , fragen wies der gilde geht , ausloggen weil die 2 stunden wieder um sind .... raids , lvln , heros/inis waeren da net einmal mehr drinne ... und irgendwann is alles ausgelutscht wenn man zuviel davon hat


----------



## Panorama123 (4. Dezember 2011)

tjo was WoW für mich damals das Genick gebrochen hat fing schon in WotLK an....und zwar der Dungeonfinder....Anfangs noch ganz pratkisch wurden die Spätfolgen doch immer deutlicher. Damals kannten sich viele untereinander, machten gemeinsame Sachen und hatten Spaß dabei. Für mich das wichtigste in einem MMO, heute geht es doch nur noch um First Kills, Gear und prahlerei. 

Deswegen werde ich mit SW:TOR anfangen, und hoffe eine schöne Server-Community vorzufinden wie es in WoW mal der Fall war


----------



## Imhotep33 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab schon vor 2 Jahren mit wow entgültig aufgehört.War 2 Jahre übergangsweise bei Aoc und werde nun bei Swtor bleiben bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. Dezember 2011)

Panorama123 schrieb:


> heute geht es doch nur noch um First Kills, Gear und prahlerei.
> 
> Deswegen werde ich mit SW:TOR anfangen, und hoffe eine schöne Server-Community vorzufinden wie es in WoW mal der Fall war



Tja dann freue Dich mal nicht zu früh... Ähnliches wird es warscheinlich in jedem MMo geben.
Frage ist nur, ob man sich davon beeinflussen oder anstecken lässt. oder sein eigen Glück sucht.
Ich habe nach "erst" 1,5 Jahren WoW noch soooo viel zu erforschen und zu spielen, auch wenn ichs vom sehen schon von der Beta her kenne. Und dir Community... na ja wer auf Provokationen oder dumme Komments reagiert oder sich davon beeinflussen lässt ist eh selber schuld.


so long



Ford


----------



## VILOGITY (4. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass die meisten gekündigten Accs aus dem asiatischen Raum stammen hast Du mitbekommen?



Das die meisten ihre ACC's verkaufen und somit Neuänfanger nicht leveln müssen weil sie sich bei eb*** einen ACC kaufen hast du mitbekommen ?


----------



## Mayestic (4. Dezember 2011)

pandeiro schrieb:


> ps. Auch wenn man niemanden was schlechten wünschen soll ( gerade jetzt zur "Weihnachtszeit" ) , hoffe ich WoW verliert noch paar Millionen Spieler und es rollen ein paar zu sehr auf Kapitalismus eingestellte Köpfe bei Blizz/Act ( zb. Koticks ).
> 
> schönen Advent noch !



ja wie gut das wir mit swtor nun koticks gegen EA eintauschen die ja bekannt dafür sind keinerlei wirtschaftlichkeit erzielen zu wollen und niemals ein spiel fallen lassen würden wenn es sich finanziell für sie nicht mehr lohnt 

man haben wir schwein. endlich gibts nur noch spieleentwickler die von luft und liebe leben, kein champagner zum frühstück saufen nur um sich dann in der garage nicht entscheiden können mit welchem der 12 nobelkarossen der chauffeur sie zum flughafen fahren soll damit sie mitm privatjet noch pünktlich zum geschäftsessen in new york sind. jetzt gehts endlich bergauf.


es geht nur um kapitalismus. immer und überall, zu jeder zeit und das wird sich niemals ändern. die spieleentwickler wollen eben alle nur unsere bestes und das ist nunmal unser geld. 

sollen sie alle in der hölle schmoren. *kicher*



Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Dungeonfinder trifft WoW für 1Mio Schaden.
> 10er Raids treffen WoW kritisch für 10Mio Schaden.
> Community trifft WoW kritisch, WoW stirbt (100Mio Schaden über tot).



du hast mich vergessen.

denn ich habe mit den dungeonfinder gewünscht, ich wollte 10er raids und ich bin teil der community. also wir wow wegen mir sterben und keiner verleiht mir nen orden. schaden denn das opfer lebt noch. vielleicht ist es angeschlagen aber es ist zäh und weigert sich zu sterben. da müssen wir wohl nochmal reintreten. würde wir wow an einer deutschen ubahn-station ablegen wäre es sicher schnell zu tode geprügelt aber ist ja nicht machbar also wirds noch ne ganze weile zappeln. wer weiß vielleicht hat es sogar nochmal ein comeback. totgeglaubte leben länger.  nur für mich ist es derzeit absolut gestorben und für dich scheinbar auch. aber leider sind unsere beiden meinungen und die paar tausend hier auf buffed kein wenig repräsentativ und wir können nicht mehr stinken als ein hasenfurz im windkanal.


----------



## Severos (4. Dezember 2011)

Nach Burning Crusade war bei mir schon die Luft raus..
Hab den Wotlk-Content noch gespielt, aber dann war schluss..
BC konnte/wird auch nicht getoppt werden..


----------



## Falcoron (4. Dezember 2011)

Zusatz: kleine Anmerkung an das Schlechtreden von Spielen die man nicht mehr spielt: Es sei gesagt, welches sich diese Reden auf die persönliche Meinung des jeweiligen Spielers beziehen. Damit wird nicht auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen sondern lediglich eine eigene Meinung preisgegeben. Punkt.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das über eine längere Zeitspanne viele Spieler gegangen sind. Und die von Blizzard in den Raum geworfene Zahl von 1,7 Mille ist äh lächerlich. Schaut euch das Spiel doch an - es ist kaum noch was los. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man von 10 Millionen Accounts bzw Abonnenten oder aktiven Spielern spricht.

Wenn SWTOR & GW2 rauskommt werden sicher einige dort hin wechseln. Mit MoP werden sicher viele Spieler zu WoW zurück kommen. Aber neue Spieler wird WoW kaum noch gewinnen können. Dafür ist einfach die Konkurrenz inwischen zu stark.


----------



## Nema-ZdC (4. Dezember 2011)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Das die meisten ihre ACC's verkaufen und somit Neuänfanger nicht leveln müssen weil sie sich bei eb*** einen ACC kaufen hast du mitbekommen ?



Das ist 100% gequirlte Scheiße, das hast du mitbekommen, ja?


----------



## Bommel123 (4. Dezember 2011)

Severos schrieb:


> Nach Burning Crusade war bei mir schon die Luft raus..
> Hab den Wotlk-Content noch gespielt, aber dann war schluss..
> BC konnte/wird auch nicht getoppt werden..



This!


----------



## Chillers (4. Dezember 2011)

Severos schrieb:


> Nach Burning Crusade war bei mir schon die Luft raus..
> Hab den Wotlk-Content noch gespielt, aber dann war schluss..
> BC konnte/wird auch nicht getoppt werden..



So ähnlich war´s auch bei mir, habe cata noch gespielt bis Januar 2011.

Bisschen rift, danach jetzt minecraft.
Ich weiß, es ist dieses *Blöckchenspiel*, aber es kann echt Spaß machen, auch auf den `Privatservern`. Es ist wirklich interessant, was manche Leute aus diesen Blöcken herauskitzeln.
Zwischendurch fand Ich League? of Legends auch ganz spaßig.

Ein Spiel, welches mich so begeistert hat wie am Anfang dieses WoW, ist mir allerdings noch nicht vor die Tastatur gekommen.


----------



## Nasty11 (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch ein bisschen Angst davor, daß mich SW:TOR so mitreißen könnte, was nach all meinen Beta Eindrücken der Fall sein kann, dass ich soo viel Zeit investiere wie ich damals in WoW mit BC gesteckt habe. Ich mochte ja schon Vanilla aber BC war einfach nur ein Brecher. Ich persönlich fands gigantisch.
Ich bin jetzt einfach nur gespannt und warte ungeduldig auf den Startschuss von StarWars .
Aber das kommende Jahr birgt ja noch mehr Spiele, alleine MoP wärs nen Blick wert WoW wieder anzuwerfen, auch wenn ich die Pandaren nicht so toll finde, aber einfach zu sehen, was das Addon taugt. Und naja dann wäre da ja auch noch Diablo III welches mit etwas Glück im 2. Quartal 2012 erscheint und nicht zu vergessen TSW.

Aber allem voran nun erstmal SW:TOR .

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## wolow (5. Dezember 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Aber neue Spieler wird WoW kaum noch gewinnen können. Dafür ist einfach die Konkurrenz inwischen zu stark.



Ich habe seit langem nicht mehr so viele niedrigstufige Spieler in den Levelgebieten OHNE ACC-Equip gesehen wie in den letzten 4 Wochen. Eventuell hast Du doch nicht so den Überblick über ganz WoW.

BTT:
Ich habe meinen Acc gekündigt da er zum 8 des Monats ausgelaufen wäre und weitere 6 Mon zunächst erstmal nicht sinnvoll wären.
Meine SWTOR Ausgabe kommt am 15.12 und ich hoffe frühzeitig loslegen zu können. 
Ich werde nach 4-6 Wochen überlegen in welcher Form ich meinen WOW Account reaktiviere oder nicht. Hängt sehr vom PVP in SWTOR ab. Ich mag BGs ala Alterac und Insel der Eroberung. Finde ich sowas in SWTOR und macht mir das Spaß werde ich wohl erst zu Pandaria wieder mal reinschauen. Ansonsten werde ich weiter PVP in WOW betreiben und PVE in SWTOR.

Ich muss zugeben das ich schon ein wenig an meinen (10 85ern)WOW -Chars hänge und allein deswegen ab und an wohl mal einen WOW-Monat einschieben werde..


----------



## Haudunurzu (5. Dezember 2011)

Es hat ja alles seine bewandnis. ABER.

Ich glaube kaum das die meisten mit SWTOR anfangen um mit WOW aufzuhören. Das Thema hatten wir schon so offt bei den angeblichen WoW Killern.
Was haben alle gemeckert über dieses Jahresabo. Lol sag ich nur wenn ich sehe das Hunderte dieses Mount reiten. Vor allem wie schlecht doch Drachenseele ist. Aber die Chats sind voll mit Raidgesuche.
Seit dem Patch sind die Server doch wieder voll und alles zockt WOW.
Wer SWTOR spielen will wird es tun ,aber ich glaube nicht das sie direkt mit WOW aufhöhren. 
Blizzard bring was neues und alles Motzt. Nur komisch das trotzdem alle mitmachen es aber in den Foren erstmal richtig schlecht machen. Ich sage immernoch das es kein Spiel direckt schaffen wird WOW abzulösen den dazu ist die Fangemeinde viel zu groß gegenüber den Spiele hoppern die mal dies und mal das zocken.

Im übrigen ist EA ein noch größerer Schmarotzer

Und nein Ich höhre nicht mit WOW auf das es immer was zu tun gibt und es einfach spaß macht.


----------



## Nema-ZdC (5. Dezember 2011)

Es werden sicher einige Millionen mit WoW aufhören.

In meinem 10er Raid hatten wir gestern einen Screenshot gemacht mit den Tyriel Mounts. Sprich wer einen Jahrespass hat. Ich glaub das waren 8 oder 9 der 10. Und ja mindestens 3 haben SW:Tor bestellt. Aber die testen das halt und kommen wieder. Die haben auch so ziemlich alle anderen MMOs getestet.

Ich hab 2 Monate Aion gespielt und 2 Monate Rifts gespielt. Star Wars mal schauen, weiß ich noch nicht.

Man darf wirklich nicht vergessen, viele, viele wechseln. Ich denke das Star Wars locker auf seine 2+ Mio Subscriptions kommen wird. Also klar kein WoW Killer oder so, aber sicher auf Platz 2 der MMOs kommen wird. 

Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen das:

- Selbst mit 8 oder 9 Mio Subscriptions wird WoW dann immer noch 3-4x größer sein als Star Wars
- Mindestens 50% der WoW Wechseler nach 3-6 Monaten wieder kommen


----------



## Super PePe (5. Dezember 2011)

Ralf Schumacher rennt zur F1-Pressekonferenz: "Ich will mal was ablassen. Ich spiele jetzt GP3. DTM hab ich mal so zum Übergang gedaddelt, war aber net so meins. Aber besser als dieses F1. F1 ist verkrustet und alt. Ich hab schon vor Jahren damit aufgehört."


----------



## Nexilein (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube auch, dass diese Entweder-Oder Diskussion ziemlich überflüssig ist.

Wenn ich mich bei meinen inGame Bekantschaften so umschaue, dann sind da viele Spieler dabei die sich die "Gamecard" nicht vom Mund absparen müssen. Da läuft das WoW Abo parallell zu anderen Spielen weiter, und wenn's nur darum geht alle paar Wochen mal einzuloggen um Hallo zu sagen.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es in dieser Umfrage die Option "Ich bin nicht gegangen, ich spiele es noch" geben würde, hätte diese mehr als 90%...


----------



## Sano (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe in WoW nur einen von meinen 2 Accounts abgemeldet. Spiele nicht mehr aktiv WoW. 
Ich bin nun zu Skyrim gewechselt und es macht sau viel Spaß. Wenn das durch ist, obwohl es 
viele Rassen und Klassen auszuprobieren gibt, schau ich noch mal bei Gothic 3 vorbei.
Ich bin echt lange bei WOW geblieben, aber nun ist selbst bei mir die lust an WOW vergangen.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Dezember 2011)

Viele, die zu SWTOR wechseln, erwarten, daß sie dort eine "bessere" Community und besseres Gameplay erfahren.
Meiner Meinung wird dem definitiv nicht so sein.
Denn die Server werden in den Anfangswochen übervölkert von ehemaligen WOW/Rift/Aion-Spielern sein 
Das Flamen/Prollen/Prahlen wird genauso dort in Erscheinung treten, wie es in anderen MMOs seit Release der Fall ist.
Später wird es Addons/Gearscore etc. geben und im Endeffekt werden nach einigen Monaten die meisten merken, daß sie genausogut bei WOW bleiben können ^^
Ich persönlich interessiere mich Null für das SW-Universum, deshalb läßt mich das Spiel auch kalt.
Bleibe bei WOW und freue mich über den neuen Conten.


----------



## IkilledKenny (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du SWTOR aufnimmst hättest du auch Diablo 3 mit aufführen sollen =)


----------



## Technocrat (5. Dezember 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Wenn du SWTOR aufnimmst hättest du auch Diablo 3 mit aufführen sollen =)


Das kann er doch unmöglich tun, er arbeitet doch für Bioware.


----------



## Anvy (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin zu RIFT gewechselt. Habe aber nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit und vor allem nicht derjenige mit dem ich zusammengespielt habe, also vorab weg von den MMORPGS. Erstmal Skyrim spielen und auf Guild Wars 2 warten.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Dezember 2011)

Bin gespannt wie sich das mit Diablo entwickelt... wir sind mittlerweile 12 Mann in unserer Gilde die definitiv wechseln werden, wie lange und intensiv wird man dann sehen.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (5. Dezember 2011)

Nilknarf schrieb:


> Das ist was Blizzard sagt aus werbetechnischen Gründen, weil wer gibt schon gern zu das Spieler das Spiel kündigen. Also schiebt man es ganz geschickt auf die Chinafarmer, weil die können sich ja nicht wehren.


Blizzard ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen, die können sich nicht einfach irgendwas ausdenken und so ihre Zahlen verfälschen (in China liegt die WoW Aboebühr bei ein paar Euro). Wenn sie es tun würden, gäbe es Geld- oder sogar Gefängnisstrafen.


----------



## J0DA (5. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Viele, die zu SWTOR wechseln, erwarten, daß sie dort eine "bessere" Community und besseres Gameplay erfahren.
> Meiner Meinung wird dem definitiv nicht so sein.
> Denn die Server werden in den Anfangswochen übervölkert von ehemaligen WOW/Rift/Aion-Spielern sein
> Das Flamen/Prollen/Prahlen wird genauso dort in Erscheinung treten, wie es in anderen MMOs seit Release der Fall ist.
> ...



Wobei das Flamen/Prollen/Prahlen nicht das eigentliche Problem von WOW ist


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte eine halbjährige Pause in WOTLK gemacht, bin dann zu ICC wieder eingestiegen, bis kurz vor Cataclysm. Cataclysm war für mich ein Pflichtkauf... allerdings hab ich mehr erwartet, hab auch kein Charakter auf 85 gelevelt. Zwischendurch hab ich einmal meinen Acc reaktiviert, einfach um mal wieder reinzuschauen. Nach 3 Tagen hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
Die beste WoW Zeit, war für mich in BC. Für mich wurde das Spiel zerstört, als die Serverübergreifende Dungeonsuche eingeführt wurde. Dies hat die Servercommunity komplett umgekrempelt..
was ich zu BC geliebt habe:
*"Das Server interne*"- Man kannte die Gilden auf seinem Server, wusste wer dort der Chef ist, Maintank, welchen Content sie bestritten haben, an welchem Boss sie stehen etc. . Es war alles viel mehr " familiärer "
*" Spielerruf "* Man musste sich benehmen um auch in Zukunft wieder in Inis mitgenommen zu werden. Wer geflamet hat, loot sinnlos abgegriffen hat etc. wurde nicht mehr mitgenommen und es hat sich rumgesprochen... zudem gabs ein paar kultige " Serveridioten " für die Allgemeine belustigung 
*" Hass Spieler "*- da PvP BG´s in einem Realmpool nur ausgetragen wurden, traf man häufiger auf bestimmte Spieler der Gegenfraktion, die man einfach nur töten wollte... persönliche First target 
*" Endcontent nicht für jedermann " *ja, damals hat es Monatelang gedauert bis man sich als Gilde zum Endcontent gearbeitet hat.. und wer es geschafft hatte, wurde regelrecht " bewundert ". Das ging soweit, das manche sehr erfolgreiche Gilden, einen Raidplatz für einen abend + loot, für Echtgeld verkauft haben... und das war alles andere als günstig... zudem.. wer kann heute noch einen Account verkaufen für über 1000 Euro, wo lediglich 1 Charakter ein Endcontent Set besitzt ?
Damals hat auch kaum jemand rumgemeckert, das man nicht einfach so den Endcontent spielen konnte. Die Motivation und der Spaß bestand daraus, dort durch eigene Kraft hin zu kommen.
Ich weiss noch, als ein full T6 Priester bei uns auf den Server getranst hat... derjenige hat immer eine sabbernde Spieler Kolonne hinter sich hergezogen xD

Ich hoffe das sich die ersten 3 Punkte bei swtor durchsetzen... das wieder ein gewisses " flair " sich breit macht =)


----------



## Derulu (5. Dezember 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> ...



Wenn du bei SW:TOR darauf hoffst, "bewundert" zu werden, weil du Spielinhalt erreichst, den andere auch gerne erreichen würden, fürchte ich, dass du das Spiel schnell wieder aufhören wirst...dann auch dort ist "casual" (und wer sollte es den Unternehmen verdenken, Gewinn zu maximieren) Trumpf (oder "jeder darf alles sehen")...und das ist auch gut so, die Zeit von "NerdMMOs" bzw. "ProMMOs" ist bereits seit Release von WoW vorbei. Und da hier der Erfolg dem Entwickler recht gibt, wäre jeder Entwickler schlecht beraten, wenn er das vollkommene Gegenteil zu machen, Nischenspiele, vor allem am Markt für MMOs mit relativ hohen Entwicklungs- und Erhaltungskosten (Server, Serverwartung, "Service", etc.) werden vor allem bei großen Publishern wie ActivisionBlizzard, Bethesda oder EA und wie sie nicht alle heißen nicht mehr wirklich gerne gesehen....


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2011)

wolow schrieb:


> Ich habe seit langem nicht mehr so viele niedrigstufige Spieler in den Levelgebieten OHNE ACC-Equip gesehen wie in den letzten 4 Wochen. Eventuell hast Du doch nicht so den Überblick über ganz WoW.


Naja, wer nutzt denn noch accountgebundene Sachen für seine Twinks, wenn sich das gar nicht mehr lohnt, weil das Leveln auch ohne schon extrem schnell geht?


----------



## Kuttenbrunza (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi..ho.. !!! 

Das lehrt man in Deutschland wohl in den Schulen,
keine Sache des Anderen darf meine Wünsche in Frage stellen,
da die Angst größer ist das jemand Recht behält.....

Mittlerweile lese Ich aus den Foren nichts informatives heraus, man erkennt 
eigentlich nur Streitigkeiten.

Negatives hervorheben braucht ein Positives eingeben.
Ansonsten ist es kein Thema das man behandelt 
sondern ein Streit der kein Ziel erkennen läßt

...

Wenn es die Gilde Morbid Maniacs auf dem Server Proudmoore nicht gäbe 
hätte ich vor einem halben Jahr aufgehört, so glaube Ich...

Wie auch immer es sich entwickelt, Ich werde auch weiterhin 
                                    	WoW 
                                 	zocken...

Die Perioden des Spiels sind immer Anspruchsvoller geworden 
aber nicht zeitgleich des Anspruchs der Gamer (so weit man es oft lesen kann...)
Auch wenn ich weiss das mehr als die Hälfte davon Lügner sind, 
gibt es doch mehr davon als hier tatsächlich 
ihre Weisheiten kunde machen...

Diverse entwicklungen haben das Spielgefühl getrübt und dafür sind nicht nur diese Medien hier schuldig.
Guides und inhaltliche vorabankündigung (dieses Wort alleine ist doch eine Neuerfindung)
machen es der Spielindustrie schwer Inhaltliche Dinge neuwertig erscheinen zu lassen, 
wie auch ????

SWTOR macht hier auch keine Ausnahme aber es ist trotzallem etwas neues.
Ich freue mich sehr auf das neue MMO
aber Ich denke es wird schnelllebiger werden, 
schneller als man es spielen kann.
Somit schließt sich der Teufelkreis und wärend des Spielens 
wartet man auf das Neue 
was man bereits weiss 
das kommen wird.

Man müßte Stur alle neuen Infos komplett Ignorieren, 
aber man könnte glauben 
selbst die Spielmacher sind darauf aus 
das sich die Dinge genau so entwickeln....

Mfg...
Kuttenbrunza


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn du bei SW:TOR darauf hoffst, "bewundert" zu werden, weil du Spielinhalt erreichst, den andere auch gerne erreichen würden, fürchte ich, dass du das Spiel schnell wieder aufhören wirst...dann auch dort ist "casual" (und wer sollte es den Unternehmen verdenken, Gewinn zu maximieren) Trumpf (oder "jeder darf alles sehen")...und das ist auch gut so, die Zeit von "NerdMMOs" bzw. "ProMMOs" ist bereits seit Release von WoW vorbei. Und da hier der Erfolg dem Entwickler recht gibt, wäre jeder Entwickler schlecht beraten, wenn er das vollkommene Gegenteil zu machen, Nischenspiele, vor allem am Markt für MMOs mit relativ hohen Entwicklungs- und Erhaltungskosten (Server, Serverwartung, "Service", etc.) werden vor allem bei großen Publishern wie ActivisionBlizzard, Bethesda oder EA und wie sie nicht alle heißen nicht mehr wirklich gerne gesehen....



dann lies nochmal... ich hab geschrieben das ich hoffe, das die ersten 3 Punkte in swtor zutreffen werden... zudem hab ich nie geschrieben, das ich bewundert wurde... ich war kein Mega Endcontent raider zu der Zeit  Den 4. Punkt, könnte man so deuten, das mein Endcontent darin bestand, den eigentlichen Content überhaupt zu sehen  Muss ich aber heute nicht mehr haben.


----------



## titschi91 (5. Dezember 2011)

bei wow sinds einfach mehrere fakten die son abgang der spieler forderten....
zum einen sind dort die spieler die schon 5jahre lang spielen und einfach einen tapetenwechsel brauchen vom fantasy-genre(zum beispiel science-fiction)
dann ist es einfach die entwicklung des spiels die sich meiner meinung nach ab cataclysm und nich schon seit wotlk ins negative stürzte.
wenn ich in wotlk leute flamen sehen hab dass es zu einfach war....ich aber bei dem großteil(und damit meine ich gute 95%) nicht einen kill auf hero sah....wusst ich das werden die ersten sein die sagen cataclysm ist zu schwer.
das nächste problem....die server....ein kaputter server zerstört ebenfalls den spielspaß. dies traf auch bei mir zu wie die anderen beiden fakten
die ära von wow geht langsam vorbei. damit will ich aber nich sagen dass swtor eine neue ära einleiten wird sondern dass ein so langes bestehen eines mmo´s irgendwann einfach ein ende hat.


----------



## Theobald (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe irgendwann zur Mitte des Jahres mit WoW aufgehört, allerdings hatte ich in jedem der WoW Addons längere inaktive Phasen. Nun allerdings ist die Luft doch komplett raus gewesen. Was aber auch normal ist, wenn man ein Spiel soviele Jahre recht intensiv gespielt hat.
Die schönste Zeit war für mich die BC Zeit, knapp vor den Classic Jahren. Aber Vergangenes ist nunmal leider vergangen. Cataclysm hat sich ursprünglich so toll angehört, die Questreihen waren auch toll ( ganz Azeroth auf Hordeseite erneut durchgequestet und jeden einzelnen Text gelesen! ), aber dann flog der Pfad der Titanen raus, und irgendwann war man auf 85 und dachte sich, hmm, schon wieder alles gelaufen, wieder nur Dungeons und Raids...

Manchmal schaue ich mir eines der alten Videos an, dann überkommt einen durchaus sowas wie Sehnsucht. Aber wenn ich dann nur an die unsäglichen Feuerlande, diesen bierdeckelgroßen Dailyquesthub denke, an all die Vereinfachungen, die ganzen Anonymisierungen durch diverse serverübergreifende Dinge, dann weiß ich, das das Feuer doch zu weit runtergebrannt ist.

Ich werde auch SWTOR spielen, ich finde das Star Wars Universum einfach toll, auch wenn ich mir für SWTOR noch wünsche, das ebenjenes eine noch stärkere Rolle in der Zukunft spielt, als nur Minispiele ala Railshootermissionen.

Ich kann aber auch jeden verstehen, der WoW nach wie vor toll und faszinierend findet, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn alle wie ein Heuschreckenschwarm von einem zum anderen MMO ziehen und nichts als Ödnis hinterlassen würden.


----------



## wolow (6. Dezember 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, wer nutzt denn noch accountgebundene Sachen für seine Twinks, wenn sich das gar nicht mehr lohnt, weil das Leveln auch ohne schon extrem schnell geht?



Niemand der einigermaßen klaren Verstandes ist würde auf die 35% mehr EP verzichten wenn er "mal eben nen Twink hochzieht", sorry aber das glaubst Du ja selber nich.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Theobald schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwann zur Mitte des Jahres mit WoW aufgehört, allerdings hatte ich in jedem der WoW Addons längere inaktive Phasen. Nun allerdings ist die Luft doch komplett raus gewesen. Was aber auch normal ist, wenn man ein Spiel soviele Jahre recht intensiv gespielt hat.
> Die schönste Zeit war für mich die BC Zeit, knapp vor den Classic Jahren. Aber Vergangenes ist nunmal leider vergangen. Cataclysm hat sich ursprünglich so toll angehört, die Questreihen waren auch toll ( ganz Azeroth auf Hordeseite erneut durchgequestet und jeden einzelnen Text gelesen! ), aber dann flog der Pfad der Titanen raus, und irgendwann war man auf 85 und dachte sich, hmm, schon wieder alles gelaufen, wieder nur Dungeons und Raids...



So sehr ich es genieße, mal mit einem Twink ein wenig rumzuspielen, klassenfremde Dinge zu tun, also z. B. zu heilen, wo ich ja bisher nur meinen Hexer bzw. Tanks besitze, so gehört auch das Endspiel fest dazu.
Wenn ich 85 bin, bedauere ich zwar, das es nicht weiter geht im gewohnten Stufenaufstieg, so freue ich mich doch auch darauf, mein Equipment zu maximieren und damit dann auch meinen Schaden oder meine Heilung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Dezember 2011)

titschi91 schrieb:


> bei wow sinds einfach mehrere fakten die son abgang der spieler forderten....
> zum einen sind dort die spieler die schon 5jahre lang spielen und einfach einen tapetenwechsel brauchen


"Fakten", soso. Ich spiele WoW vom ersten Tag an ohne je auszusetzen und brauche keinen Tapetenwechsel - und ich bin da nicht alleine, bei weitem nicht. Soviel zu Deinen "Fakten" und unzulässigen Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele mich momentan quer durch die Games. Am meisten noch League of Legends aber auch nur mit Kollegen weil kein Bock auf Solo. Dazu noch andere Spiele im moment z.b. NBA2K12 Fifa 12 Assassins Creed Revelations muss ich auch noch durchspielen. Also es gibt einiges zu tun. Mein WoW Account läuft mitte Dezember aus und 4.3 hat für mich nicht das gebracht was ich erwartet habe von daher wirds das wohl erstmal gewesen sein. Mit MoP werde ich wieder reinschauen vllt auch eher wenn mich die Sucht packt  aber im Moment ist es ausgelutscht. Bin mittlerweile froh das ich den Jahrespass nicht gemacht habe obwohl ich heftig drüber nachgedacht habe


----------



## Lari (6. Dezember 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> "Fakten", soso. Ich spiele WoW vom ersten Tag an ohne je auszusetzen und brauche keinen Tapetenwechsel - und ich bin da nicht alleine, bei weitem nicht. Soviel zu Deinen "Fakten" und unzulässigen Verallgemeinerungen.



Ich kann seine Aussage bestätigen, kenne auch einige Classic-Spieler die jetzt nach 6 Jahren mit WoW aufhören. Klar sind es nicht alle, aber es sind bestimmt einige.
Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, als ich vom Raiden genug hatte. ICC normal mode clear und Addon in über einem halben Jahr erst? Ne, das war mir zu lange und PvP spielte ich nicht aktiv.

Seit dann zwischen den Spielen hin und hergehüpft. Jetzt gehts nach SWToR mit vielen ehemaligen WoW-Spielern


----------



## Belgor (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe vor etwa 8 Monaten aufgehört. Der Grund war Cataclysm weil einfach die Luft raus ist. Als meine 3 Chars auf 85 waren, fing das ganze gefarme und geraide wieder an und es hat sich nicht viel getan. Als ich dann noch gesehen habe das Mists of Pandarian rauskommen soll, habe ich erstmal auf den Kalender geguckt, ob wir nicht den 1 April haben. Spätestens da hätte ich dann mit WoW aufgehört. Es ist einfach fantasylos, was Blizz sich da hat einfallen lassen. Kung Fu Panda 3?

Ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen die Beta zu SWTOR gespielt und hatte dies auch schon seit Juli vorbestellt und ich denke, das es das richtige war mit WoW aufzuhören. Und ich sage ganz deutlich, das SWTOR irgendwann mal genauso langweilig wird wie WoW, aber bis dahin sterben noch viele Jedis durch meine Hände 


Belgor


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Dezember 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann seine Aussage bestätigen, kenne auch einige Classic-Spieler die jetzt nach 6 Jahren mit WoW aufhören. Klar sind es nicht alle, aber es sind bestimmt einige.
> Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, als ich vom Raiden genug hatte. ICC normal mode clear und Addon in über einem halben Jahr erst? Ne, das war mir zu lange und PvP spielte ich nicht aktiv.
> 
> Seit dann zwischen den Spielen hin und hergehüpft. Jetzt gehts nach SWToR mit vielen ehemaligen WoW-Spielern




Und ich kann seine Aussage wiederlegen und schließe mich Technocrat an. Auch ich spiele seit Februar 2005 und brauche keinen Tapetenwechsel, nein, ich bleibe sogar bei WoW. Woran liegt das wohl....

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach an der Übersättigung der Spieler. Viele Spieler haben, auch wenn sie keine Lust hatten oder nichts mehr zu tun war, regelmäßig eingeloggt und Stunde um Stunde in WoW verbracht. Es gibt genug Phasen in dem Spiel in denen ich nichts zu tun habe, und nichts machen muss. Ich mache dann das einzig logische....ich schließe WoW und widme mich anderen Dingen, ob am PC oder nicht ist völlig egal.

Wenn man umbedingt vor dem PC sitzen möchte, kann man auf genügend Alternativen zurückgreifen und erst dann wieder in WoW einloggen, wenn man wieder Lust hat. Ganz einfach. Viele können dies aber anscheinend nicht, und sitzen Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche vor diesem Ding, ohne wirklich etwas zu machen. Kein Wunder, dass diesen Spielern WoW irgendwann keine Lust mehr macht. 

Und selbst jetzt: wenn man mittlerweile keine Lust mehr auf WoW hat, lässt man es eben,  legt vielleicht sogar eine Pause ein. Vielleicht kommt die Lust wieder, vielleicht auch nicht. Das wird man dann sehen...


----------



## Lari (6. Dezember 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und selbst jetzt: wenn man mittlerweile keine Lust mehr auf WoW hat, lässt man es eben, legt vielleicht sogar eine Pause ein. Vielleicht kommt die Lust wieder, vielleicht auch nicht. Das wird man dann sehen...



Joa, hatte ja auch immer mal wieder reingeschaut. War dann wieder eine ganze Weile nett, aber sobald man wieder im Raidalltag angekommen war war Feierabend.
War bei mir und Rift übrigens nicht anders. Raidalltag -> Quit.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal dem PvP in MMOs widmen, das wirkt kurzweiliger, wenn in ausreichendem Maße angeboten.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte mal kurz erklären, wie mein Stand mittlerweile ist: Nach knapp 2 Jahren besitze ich gerade mal 3 85er Charaktere. Teilweise weil ich nicht unbedingt mehr haben will, da ich weiß, das ich mich um einen vierten kümmern müsste, teilweise, weil ich immer spontan entscheide, womit ich twinke, zwar jede Klasse besitze, aber der Hauptteil sich zwischen 20-50 hockt und auf meine ca. 1-2stündigen Einsätze wartet.
Weiter habe ich weiterhin vor, meinem Hexer den Meister der Lehren zu geben. Mit gelesenen Questtexten. Gemacht habe ich das bisher bei gerade mal 4-5 Gebieten in der alten Welt. Scherbenwelt, Nordend + Cata sind durch. Stand: Januar 2011. Seitdem bin ich kaum dazu gekommen.
Hinzu kommt meine Erfolgsjägerei. Seit Wochen nehme ich mir vor, weiter an der geschmolzenen Front zu machen, um Resterfolge zu erhaschen. Genauso fehlen mir noch die Tolbarad-Reittiere.
Und wenn das alles mal irgendwann durch ist, nehmen wir also mal an, das ich nach einem Bruch mit der Gilde (weil alle aufhören) und dann Bruch mit meinen befreundeten Gilden (weil nach all der Zeit gemeinsamen Spielens doch die Interessen auseinander gehen) alleine weitermachen würde, dann alle Twinks auf 85 ziehe, meinen Hexer mal fertig habe...
Dann würde ich noch einen Hordler anfangen.

Halten wir also fest: Selbst wenn alle Stränge reißen würden, wonach es bisher nicht wirklich aussieht, stände ich gerade mal am Anfang.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Dezember 2011)

Nilknarf schrieb:


> Das ist was Blizzard sagt aus werbetechnischen Gründen, weil wer gibt schon gern zu das Spieler das Spiel kündigen. Also schiebt man es ganz geschickt auf die Chinafarmer, weil die können sich ja nicht wehren.






Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Blizzard ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen, die können sich nicht einfach irgendwas ausdenken und so ihre Zahlen verfälschen (in China liegt die WoW Aboebühr bei ein paar Euro). Wenn sie es tun würden, gäbe es Geld- oder sogar Gefängnisstrafen.




Was noch erschwerend hinzu kommt ist, daß die genannten Chinafarmer europäische bzw. amerikanische Accounts haben müssen und somit nicht zu den asiatischen Accounts gezählt werden. 

Dies und die Ausführungen von Tuetenpenner lassen den korrekten Inhalt Nilknarfs Aussage auf Null sinken. Wie fast immer hier, wenn Blizzard kritisiert wird. 



Und weil wir im Buffedforum sind noch folgendes. Ich verteidige keine Firma, an der ich nicht beteiligt bin. Ich kritisiere nur Inhaltsloses Gelaber.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal kurz erklären, wie mein Stand mittlerweile ist: Nach knapp 2 Jahren besitze ich gerade mal 3 85er Charaktere. Teilweise weil ich nicht unbedingt mehr haben will, da ich weiß, das ich mich um einen vierten kümmern müsste, teilweise, weil ich immer spontan entscheide, womit ich twinke, zwar jede Klasse besitze, aber der Hauptteil sich zwischen 20-50 hockt und auf meine ca. 1-2stündigen Einsätze wartet.
> Weiter habe ich weiterhin vor, meinem Hexer den Meister der Lehren zu geben. Mit gelesenen Questtexten. Gemacht habe ich das bisher bei gerade mal 4-5 Gebieten in der alten Welt. Scherbenwelt, Nordend + Cata sind durch. Stand: Januar 2011. Seitdem bin ich kaum dazu gekommen.
> Hinzu kommt meine Erfolgsjägerei. Seit Wochen nehme ich mir vor, weiter an der geschmolzenen Front zu machen, um Resterfolge zu erhaschen. Genauso fehlen mir noch die Tolbarad-Reittiere.
> Und wenn das alles mal irgendwann durch ist, nehmen wir also mal an, das ich nach einem Bruch mit der Gilde (weil alle aufhören) und dann Bruch mit meinen befreundeten Gilden (weil nach all der Zeit gemeinsamen Spielens doch die Interessen auseinander gehen) alleine weitermachen würde, dann alle Twinks auf 85 ziehe, meinen Hexer mal fertig habe...
> ...



Wunderbar Katze. Denn genau das ist es worum es hier doch geht. Jeder Spieler muss seinen Spielspass selber definieren. Für einige ist es der Raid, für andere die Erfolgsjagd, für andere PvP und wiederrum andere finden ihre Erfüllung im twinken.

Wenn irgendwann einmal der Punkt erreicht ist, an dem man keine Lust mehr hat, sollte man einfach aus machen. So einfach ist das. Im übrigen halte ich nicht viel von Spielern die ihren Weggang von WoW groß irgendwo breittreten müssen. Wenn man keine Lust mehr hat und tatsächlich auffhört, dann macht man das einfach und sucht nicht krampfhaft nach Aufmerksamkeit in irgendeinem anonymen Forum.

Wenn ich mich dazu entschließen sollte mir nie wieder einen BMW zu kaufen, gehe ich auch nicht zu jedem BMW-Händler und teile jedem Verkäufer mit, dass ich keinen BMW mehr fahren werde...nein, ich mache es einfach.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (6. Dezember 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich dazu entschließen sollte mir nie wieder einen BMW zu kaufen, gehe ich auch nicht zu jedem BMW-Händler und teile jedem Verkäufer mit, dass ich keinen BMW mehr fahren werde...nein, ich mache es einfach.



Als ich innerhalb von 3 Jahren mit einem Ford , 9000 € Reparaturen und 12.000 € Wertverlust ertragen musste, war es mir eine Freude und Genugtuung dem Ford-Autohaus persönlich mitzuteilen, dass sie sich ihre blöde Mistkarre in die Haare schmieren können und ich in meinem Leben keines mehr ihrer Produkte noch nicht mal mehr anfassen, geschweige dessen kaufen werde.

^^


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Als ich innerhalb von 3 Jahren mit einem Ford , 9000 € Reparaturen und 12.000 € Wertverlust ertragen musste, war es mir eine Freude und Genugtuung dem Ford-Autohaus persönlich mitzuteilen, dass sie sich ihre blöde Mistkarre in die Haare schmieren können und ich in meinem Leben keines mehr ihrer Produkte noch nicht mal mehr anfassen, geschweige dessen kaufen werde.
> 
> ^^




Medion...
Mein Dolby-Surroundsystem war nach ner kleinen Stromschwankung hinüber, für die nichtmal meine Hausratversicherung zahlte (obwohl versichert, da nichtmal gemessen...)
3 Röhrenmonitore hats mir in den vergangenen Jahren zerlegt, einmal davon mitten im DotA-Spiel, wo ich mich entschuldigt habe (blind getippselt) , einen Ersatzmonitor aussm Dachboden geholt habe, angeschlossen habe und danach das Spiel noch gewonnen habe
Ein Wecker hat plötzlich ebenfalls nicht mehr funktioniert...

Gesamtschaden: 400 €
Zu der Zeit war ich noch Schüler  Heutzutage habe ich Zugang zu den Großmärkten...


----------



## Angel80 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei Doofkatze. 

Seid Ende 2008/Anfang 2009 dabei. Aktuell 8 Chars auf 85 und 2 kleine Twinks. Ich persönlich twinke gern und auf 85 gehts ans ausrüsten über Inis. Ganz selten mal Raid (daher keinen von Cata bisher gesehen).
Nebenbei mit allen PvP machen und Sachen farmen. Mit dem Main alles was geht an Erfolge sammeln. 

Durch diese Dinge ist einiges an Abwechslung geboten. Auch da ich 3 Heiler, 1 Tank und 4 DD habe und jedesmal eine andere Klasse. Eigentlich zuviel um alle einigermaßen auf ein Level zu halten. Aber durch Marken und Inis geht es. PvP genauso. Versuche halt immer im Gleichgewicht mal alle zu spielen.

Und wenn ich mal keine Lust habe dann bleibt der Pc halt aus. So what? 
Ist ja nicht so das ich vorallem im Sommer mit Motorrad, jeden 2ten Tag am Strand beachen, Turniere jedes 3te Wochenende, mit Freunden Pokernächte, etc. wenig zu tun habe.


----------



## k0ller (6. Dezember 2011)

wolow schrieb:


> Niemand der einigermaßen klaren Verstandes ist würde auf die 35% mehr EP verzichten wenn er "mal eben nen Twink hochzieht", sorry aber das glaubst Du ja selber nich.



wiso???hab selber twink ohne accountgebundene Sachen hochgezogen und das nicht nur einen.


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Als ich innerhalb von 3 Jahren mit einem Ford , 9000 € Reparaturen und 12.000 € Wertverlust ertragen musste, war es mir eine Freude und Genugtuung dem Ford-Autohaus persönlich mitzuteilen, dass sie sich ihre blöde Mistkarre in die Haare schmieren können und ich in meinem Leben keines mehr ihrer Produkte noch nicht mal mehr anfassen, geschweige dessen kaufen werde.
> 
> ^^



Das hast du allerdings denen erzählt, die a) nichts dafür können, weil sie das Ding gar nicht gebaut haben, also gar nicht verantwortlich sind für deine probleme und b) nur dem Verkäufer erzählt und nicht auf einem Ford-Fan-Treffen jedem X-Beliebigen Menschen, der die Automarke vll. gerne mag


----------



## Haudunurzu (6. Dezember 2011)

titschi91 schrieb:


> bei wow sinds einfach mehrere fakten die son abgang der spieler forderten....
> zum einen sind dort die spieler die schon 5jahre lang spielen und einfach einen tapetenwechsel brauchen vom fantasy-genre(zum beispiel science-fiction)
> dann ist es einfach die entwicklung des spiels die sich meiner meinung nach ab cataclysm und nich schon seit wotlk ins negative stürzte.
> wenn ich in wotlk leute flamen sehen hab dass es zu einfach war....ich aber bei dem großteil(und damit meine ich gute 95%) nicht einen kill auf hero sah....wusst ich das werden die ersten sein die sagen cataclysm ist zu schwer.
> ...




Leute erzählt doch nicht immer so ein Quarck.
Wer sagt dir denn das die WOW Ära zuende geht? Und vor allem hört doch mal auf damit wenn Irgendein neues MMO rauskommt WoW schlecht zu machen. SWTOR mag ja in seinem Genre sein wie es will. Aber es wird sich dort eine Eigene Genregemeinde zusammen finden. Hey Bei Aion und wie sie nicht alle heissen war genau daselbige Teather. Kommt ein neues MMO raus ist WOW Tot.
Ich kenne auch zig Spieler der ersten Stunde die immernoch mit viel Spaß WOW spielen. WOW hat imernoch ca. 10 Millionen Spieler. Davon träumt jeder andere Spiele Hersteller. Das gibt es so schnell nicht. Viele Spieler legen einfach Ihren Account auf Eis und warten auf neue Inhalte aber sie spielen trotzdem WOW. Einige spielen auch mehrere MMOs.

Und gerade du mit deiner aussage das du keinen einzigen Wotlk Hero Boss liegen sehen hast. Dann frag ich mich warum. Dann hast du gepennt oder wenig Zeit gehabt, weil Nordend doch eher Einfach war. Gerade mit dem Gruppenfinder. UNd wie gesagt ,das sich Dutzende Leute wegen der Geldgier von Blizzard wegen des Jahrespasses von WOW Aufgeführt haben und alles schlecht gemacht haben ,dafür sind mir zuviele der neuen Jahrespass Mounts im Spiel unterwegs. 

Tut mir leid aber WOW wird noch lange Zeit weiterleben. 
Immerhin stehen mindestens noch 2 Addons aus. Eines davon heisst "Mistres of Pandaria" und ich freue mich schon Riesig darauf ,wie vorher auf jedes andere Addon auch.

Auf wiedersehen in Azeroth 

PS. : 
Im Übrigen ist es sicherlich Ärgerlich wenn ein Server spinnt aber Blizzard leistet doch sehr gute Arbeit. Die wirst du sonst nicht in dieser Art finden.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (7. Dezember 2011)

Aion war Mist, genau wie alle anderen 0815 MMOs der letzten Jahre.^^
Sieh dir CS an, in 10 Jahren kam kein Online-Shooter mehr der mithalten konnte. Dann kam Modern Warefare und plötzlich war es nicht mehr der Top-Shooter.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (7. Dezember 2011)

MMos sind alle relativ ähnlich, wer keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hat wird fesstellen, dass alles andere genauso ist....
Aber war vorhesehbar, dass so viele Spieler nach Cata wieder abhauen, schließlich haben viele extra wegen Cata angefangen und eig waren ja auch alle ganz zufrieden, nur wird Cata mit der Zeit auch langweilig


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Sieh dir CS an, in 10 Jahren kam kein Online-Shooter mehr der mithalten konnte. Dann kam Modern Warefare und plötzlich war es nicht mehr der Top-Shooter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich spiele noch WoW, sehr sporadisch und wenn dann eigentlich auch Arena. Das zieht sich allerdings schon seit WotLK so. Ich bin daher auch nirgendwohin gewechechselt, ich spiele was grad so da ist und nachwievor hauptsächlich DotA.
SW:TOR ist offensichtlich nichts für mich, ich habe es bisher nicht gespielt, aber das ganze wirkt er wie ein RP/Casual Spiel auf mich und hat von seinem Setting mal abgesehen null reiz auf mich - schade.


----------



## Spyflander (7. Dezember 2011)

Mein acc läuft jetzt auch aus.

Wow macht mir schon seit langen kein spaß mehr... Ich bin nur noch wegen der Gilde on gewesen. Es macht halt nach wie vor spaß mit einigen im ts zu labern und den ein oder anderen Raid zu machen. Aber niemals mehr würd ich alleine durch die wow welt stiefeln... Laaaaangweilig!

Ich hab auch 5 jahre cs gezockt dann war einfach die luft raus. Bei wow gehts mir grad ähnlich. Die ganzen neuen sachen sind zwar net aber im grunde bleibts das gleich.

SWtor werd ich auf jedenfall noch spielen, da mir das in der beta sehr viel spaß gemacht hat. Wenn das bei mir floppt, geh ich halt raus und bau sandburgen =) Ich werd dann sicher die Maus an den Nagel hängen... 

Wie würde Murtaugh sagen? "Ich bin zu alt für diesen scheiss!"


----------



## titschi91 (7. Dezember 2011)

Haudunurzu schrieb:


> Leute erzählt doch nicht immer so ein Quarck.
> Wer sagt dir denn das die WOW Ära zuende geht? Und vor allem hört doch mal auf damit wenn Irgendein neues MMO rauskommt WoW schlecht zu machen. SWTOR mag ja in seinem Genre sein wie es will. Aber es wird sich dort eine Eigene Genregemeinde zusammen finden. Hey Bei Aion und wie sie nicht alle heissen war genau daselbige Teather. Kommt ein neues MMO raus ist WOW Tot.
> Ich kenne auch zig Spieler der ersten Stunde die immernoch mit viel Spaß WOW spielen. WOW hat imernoch ca. 10 Millionen Spieler. Davon träumt jeder andere Spiele Hersteller. Das gibt es so schnell nicht. Viele Spieler legen einfach Ihren Account auf Eis und warten auf neue Inhalte aber sie spielen trotzdem WOW. Einige spielen auch mehrere MMOs.
> 
> ...



erstma muss ich die aussage richtig stellen "keinen einzigen Wotlk Hero Boss liegen sehen hast" ich hab schon bosse liegen sehen
es ging darum dass spieler die flamten wow sei zu einfach,dass ich bei den jenigen nich einen boss auf hero liegen sehen hab. denke so hab ich es auch geschrieben.....
hmh wer sagt mir das die wow-ära zuende geht.....eigentlich fast in jedem forum is das im moment zu lesen...blizzard selber sagt es natürlich nicht
ich hab ja auch nie gesagt dass sie jetzt zuende geht aber innerhalb eines halben jahres ein spielrückgang von 1,6millionen spielern das sind zahlen keine vermutungen(post von buffed anfang november) nun wird auch statistisch gesagt dass 900000 weiter spieler aufhören werden(auch bei buffed gelesen) daher denk ich es ist nich son quark den ich da erzähle
und (ja das wird bestimmt gleich für riesige aufruhr sorgen) swtor ist nicht wie aion und wie sie alle heißten.... bei keinem anderem spiel wie swtor wurde in foren so viel furore gemacht wegen einem konkurenzkampfes mit wow......nur um das ma so hinzustellen
es sagt ja keiner das wow deswegen komplett untergehen wird....also denke ich ehr nicht aber es ist definitiv nich wie aion und co


----------



## evalux (7. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> na ja wer auf Provokationen oder dumme Komments reagiert oder sich davon beeinflussen lässt ist eh selber schuld.



Ja, sicher, wenn ich etwas bescheuert oder doof finde, bin ich vollkommen selbst dran schuld, das war wirklich supersinnig geschlussfolgert.


Ich hab WoW mit Cata gequittet, hab AoC gespielt, und letzten Monat mal wieder in WoW reingeguckt. Und ich kann nur sagen: WoW ist zu gut, um zu verschwinden, und zu schlecht, um noch ne grossartige Zukunft zu haben.

Bis Stufe 85 ist es ein Single-Player-Spiel mit dem Dungeonfinder als Multiplayer-Tool. Früher konntest du langsam und genussvoll nach oben twinken, du hattest nicht das Gefühl, was zu verpassen, weil überall Leute waren, man schnell Kontakte geknüpft und alles nicht so ernst genommen hat. Heute rast du nur so durch alles durch, um möglichst schnell auf Maximalstufe zu sein, um wieder mal unter Leute zu kommen. Ich meine: man hat Content von 4 Erweiterungen, 4 gewaltige Kontinente - und was sieht man davon letztendlich? 27 Raid-Instanzen, aber nur 6, die zählen, der Rest pure Verschwendung ausser Achievement-Farmen. 65 Instanzen, von denen du gut ein Drittel nie zu sehen kriegst, weil sich selbst trotz Dungeonfinder keine Leute dafür finden. Und wenn doch, haben die keine Ahnung, und das ist in diesem Spiel etwas unverzeihliches.

Dass Spieler WoW quitten, ist nicht neu. Dass keine neuen mehr nachkommen - daran und an dessen Folgen werden sich die Hardcore-WoW-Freaks noch gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## titschi91 (7. Dezember 2011)

evalux schrieb:


> Ja, sicher, wenn ich etwas bescheuert oder doof finde, bin ich vollkommen selbst dran schuld, das war wirklich supersinnig geschlussfolgert.
> 
> 
> Ich hab WoW mit Cata gequittet, hab AoC gespielt, und letzten Monat mal wieder in WoW reingeguckt. Und ich kann nur sagen: WoW ist zu gut, um zu verschwinden, und zu schlecht, um noch ne grossartige Zukunft zu haben.
> ...



perfekte antwort! sprichst denk ich nicht nur mir aus der seele


----------



## Laras73 (7. Dezember 2011)

Zitat: Im Übrigen ist es sicherlich Ärgerlich wenn ein Server spinnt aber Blizzard leistet doch sehr gute Arbeit. 

Wenn Blizz so gute Arbeit macht, wie erklärt sich denn der Spielerschwund. BW kann gerne im Garten von WoW wildern, vlt besinnen sie sich ja wieder, was ich aber nicht glaube. Ich les hier immer WoW Killer. Das ist totaler Blödsinn. Die einzigen die das Game an sich killen ist Blizz selbst.

Im WoW Forum ist zu lesen das SWTOR ein Single Online game ist, WoW ist da aber kein deut besser.


----------



## Dexis (7. Dezember 2011)

titschi91 schrieb:


> erstma muss ich die aussage richtig stellen "keinen einzigen Wotlk Hero Boss liegen sehen hast" ich hab schon bosse liegen sehen
> es ging darum dass spieler die flamten wow sei zu einfach,dass ich bei den jenigen nich einen boss auf hero liegen sehen hab. denke so hab ich es auch geschrieben.....
> [...]


Naja, also wenn ich mir den Endcontent dieses Addons anschaue, also Patch 4.3, und dann die Statistiken sehe z.B. auf unserem Server bereits nach acht Tagen (!) 25 Gildengruppen Todesschwinge im normalen Modus gelegt haben und jetzt um diese Uhrzeit (rund 20min nach typischer Raidzeit) am ersten überhaupt möglichen Hardmode-Tag bereits neun Gilden einen Hardmode geschafft haben.... also es tut mir leid, den letzten Content eines Addons stelle ich mir bezüglich der Herausforderung anders vor.
Ich sage ja nicht, dass man Spielern Teile des Inhalts verwehren soll, ich finde nur dass die "gesunde Mischung" aus Anspruch/Herausforderung sowie Spaß & Motivation völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Mein alter 10er Raid (aus dem ich während der Feuerlande ausgestiegen bin) hat ohne irgendeine Vorbereitung den neuen Schlachtzug betreten und auf Anhieb innerhalb von 2,5 Stunden fünf Bosse gelegt. Sowas darf einfach nicht als finale Schlacht eines Addons angepriesen werden. Wenn man annimmt MoP käme z.B. nächsten Sommer, dann muss der aktuelle Content so ausgereift sein, dass bis zum Schluss in einem halben Jahr auch die kleinsten, schwächsten und am wenigsten gespielten Gilden Todesschwinge im Normalmodus umgekloppt haben - und nicht schon zu Neujahr brüllen können, dass alles so langweilig ist.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Dezember 2011)

ich habe alle zur zeit verfügbaren mmorpgs angezockt, teilweise auch bis auf maxlevel (rift) bin aber immer wieder zu wow zurück gekommen.
und im moment hab ich nichtmal das verlangen das star wars spiel anzuzocken 

wenn mir wow ab und an zum hals raushängt schmeiss ich irgend nen xbox spiel rein oder guck was noch so in meinem steam account schlummert und nicht gezockt wurde


----------



## Tuetenpenner (8. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich habe alle zur zeit verfügbaren mmorpgs angezockt, teilweise auch bis auf maxlevel (rift) bin aber immer wieder zu wow zurück gekommen.
> und im moment hab ich nichtmal das verlangen das star wars spiel anzuzocken


Verständlich, hatte ich erst auch nicht. Ich hab's mir an dem Beta-Wochenende dann aber dochmal angeguckt um drüber lästern zu können, und am Ende hing ich das komplette WE davor.^^


----------



## k0ller (8. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Verständlich, hatte ich erst auch nicht. Ich hab's mir an dem Beta-Wochenende dann aber dochmal angeguckt um drüber lästern zu können, und am Ende hing ich das komplette WE davor.^^



genau so ging es mir auch 
glaube die meisten die gegen sw-tor schießen die ersten sind wo es durch zocken werden.
O o leute an sw-tor hat wow einen richtigen kunkurenten gekriegt^^


----------



## Vanderley (8. Dezember 2011)

Sw Tor mag ja wirklich ganz schön sein aber es gibt halt viele Spieler die Rollenspiele lieber in dem Typischen Szenarien spielen also Krieger, Magier usw mit mittelalterlichen Waffen. Deswegen ist dann ein Spiel das im Weltraum mit Laserwaffen usw spielt einfach total uninteressant


----------



## titschi91 (8. Dezember 2011)

Vanderley schrieb:


> Sw Tor mag ja wirklich ganz schön sein aber es gibt halt viele Spieler die Rollenspiele lieber in dem Typischen Szenarien spielen also Krieger, Magier usw mit mittelalterlichen Waffen. Deswegen ist dann ein Spiel das im Weltraum mit Laserwaffen usw spielt einfach total uninteressant



gerade das ist es nich....also meine meinung weil es scifi-spiele wie swtor nich viele gibt und das macht es gerade interessant.
außerdem sind allein schon kleine umfragen wie diese hier vielsagend.....uninteressant würd ich es nicht nennen....für dich vllt(kann ich auch verstehen wär ja doof wenn alle geschmäcker gleich wären)aber für sehr viele nicht.
außerdem muss der abgang der spieler nich unbedingt durch swtor hervorgerufen werden.....nächstes jahr stehen solche brocken wie guild wars 2 noch an.....das wird dann nochmal so schwer für wow.....aber nach so vielen jahren wär es keine schande wenn wow irgendwann die bezeichnung als platzhirsch verliert


----------



## J0DA (8. Dezember 2011)

Ist das Geil hab nen Key für 13.12.2011 gekriegt O.o muss noch bis 22.12 arbeiten  oder soll ich kündigen


----------



## Eyora (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch vieles ausprobiert, um halt auch zu sehen ob man etwas anderes findet.
Allerdings hat mir kein MMO wirklich zugesagt, entweder sie wirkten unfertig oder waren genau wie WOW nur meist in einem schlechteren Gewand. Daher bin ich immer wieder zurück.
SW:TOR habe ich von der ersten Minute der Ankündigung verfolgt aber aus sämtlichen Innovativen und guten Ideen wurde nach und nach das gewohnte MMO-Schema (Es wurden auch hier wieder Klassen aller Tank, Heiler, DD eingeführt was man anfänglich nie wollte, der Inhalt sollte nur aus gemeinsam spielbaren Geschichte bestehen, endet nun allerdings wieder im "allein LVL'n mit Instanzen, danach mit Raids Content schaffen", ohne flachs es gibt einen Artikel über das neue Tier-Rüstungs-Set und die entsprechenden Kommentare, das die Rüstungssets schlecht gemacht sind, hier auf Buffed). Geblieben war irgendwann nur noch die Sprachausgabe.
Ich habe ebenfalls das Beta-Wochenende getestet, um zu schauen was nun alles umgesetzt wurde, und es war erschreckend, denn es war gar nichts mehr innovatives in diesem Spiel, außer der Sprachausgabe, die mich dann allerdings wiederum beim spielen mit anderen Personen störte.
Ganz davon ab war es auch noch sehr viel unübersichtlicher von Fähigkeiten, wie von den Quests, sodass ich mich am Anfang gar nicht zurecht gefunden hätte, wenn nicht beim wild über die Karte rennen, irgendwo ein Symbol auf der Mini-Map aufgetaucht wäre. Die Einführung habe ich entweder nicht gefunden, oder es gibt keine.
Ich hatte mich für den Imperialen Agenten entschieden, eine Figur die ich als Spion ansetzen würde, und was macht man in der Geschichte??? Genau man schießt alle in einem Gebäude Tod (und das nicht mal einfallsreich. och da steht einer... greift nicht an, dann bleibt er halt stehen) um die Informationen zum Schluss zu looten. Es kam überhaupt kein Spielgefühl auf.
Kein Phasing, und damit auch keine durchgehende Geschichte. Ich bin allen ernstes bei jeder der Quests von 1-5 immer wieder durch das Gebiet durch indem ich am Anfang 5 Gegner getötet habe, nicht mal die Region wechselte.
Keine Flug-Quests, keine Fahrzeug-Quests... der einzige Gedanke den ich bei jeder Quest hatte war, oh mein Gott nicht nochmal durch das Gebiet laufen (denn das war nun wirklich alles andere als Atmosphärisch).
Im End-Effekt bin ich leider nicht so weit gekommen, da mehr mit dem schreiben von Kritik (positiver wie negativer Natur, beschäftigt war als mit dem Spielen, aber ich hoffe es hat den Entwicklern geholfen, den für so etwas ist eine Beta ja da.
Das Spiel hängt von der Entwicklung einfach sehr weit hinterher, und ist von einem Meilenstein, genau einen solchen entfernt.
Ich hoffe ernsthaft das dieses Spiel sich aufgrund seiner Lizenz zum Konkurrenten entwickelt, aber die gewohnte Bioware Qualität aller Kotor (ich habe dieses Spiel geliebt, und bin voll und ganz von der Geschichte mitgerissen worden) fehlt vorne wie hinten. Denn einen großen Konkurrenten würde ich auf dem MMO-Merkt sehr gerne sehen. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Spiel ein Chance, wenn es in einem Jahr eine Probewoche gibt, um zu sehen was sich getan hat.

Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung habe ich aber nun wirklich die Nase voll, und werde mit meinen Bekannten in WOW lieber die alten Welten weiter durchspielen  Gestern bin ich König der Oger geworden und durfte danach Simon-Says spielen. (Das ist in dem Dornen-Gebiet auf der Scherbenwelt).
Und alleine werde ich auch nicht dastehen, da ich nach meiner SW:TOR-Erfahrung, den Jahrespass abgeschlossen habe, und jeder zweite der mir begegnet das gleiche Pferd hat wie ich, weiß ich das ich zumindest im nächsten Jahr noch genug Mitstreiter zur Verfügung haben werde um Azeroth und den unseren neuen Verbündeten zu helfen.


----------



## k0ller (9. Dezember 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch vieles ausprobiert, um halt auch zu sehen ob man etwas anderes findet.
> Allerdings hat mir kein MMO wirklich zugesagt, entweder sie wirkten unfertig oder waren genau wie WOW nur meist in einem schlechteren Gewand. Daher bin ich immer wieder zurück.
> SW:TOR habe ich von der ersten Minute der Ankündigung verfolgt aber aus sämtlichen Innovativen und guten Ideen wurde nach und nach das gewohnte MMO-Schema (Es wurden auch hier wieder Klassen aller Tank, Heiler, DD eingeführt was man anfänglich nie wollte, der Inhalt sollte nur aus gemeinsam spielbaren Geschichte bestehen, endet nun allerdings wieder im "allein LVL'n mit Instanzen, danach mit Raids Content schaffen", ohne flachs es gibt einen Artikel über das neue Tier-Rüstungs-Set und die entsprechenden Kommentare, das die Rüstungssets schlecht gemacht sind, hier auf Buffed). Geblieben war irgendwann nur noch die Sprachausgabe.
> Ich habe ebenfalls das Beta-Wochenende getestet, um zu schauen was nun alles umgesetzt wurde, und es war erschreckend, denn es war gar nichts mehr innovatives in diesem Spiel, außer der Sprachausgabe, die mich dann allerdings wiederum beim spielen mit anderen Personen störte.
> ...


ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder einen vergleich zu wow vom zaun brechen. ist auch sinnlos auf details einzugehen. fakt ist nur, das niemand von uns mehr auf wow lust hat und wir endgültig schon vor monaten wow beendet haben. also haben wir swtor getestet und für sehr gut befunden es zu entdecken!

wichtig für mich und meine ex-wow-gilde ist das gesamtkonzept von swtor. es hat beim betatest auf anhieb spass gemacht! wir haben in der gilde bei der beta die unterschiedlichsten klassen angetestet und sind von story, welt, feeling einfach begeistert und werden als gilde geschlossen in swtor anfangen!

ob das bei dir auch so ist, kann dir niemand beantworten. das musst du für dich selber herausfinden!


----------



## Tuetenpenner (9. Dezember 2011)

Man kann das Rad halt nicht zweimal erfinden. Was es in WoW gibt gab es auch schon vorher in jedem anderen MMORPG. Ich habe mir leider auch vorher den Jahrespass für WoW geholt, werde diesen aber dennoch nicht mehr nutzen. Die Beta von Pandaria werde ich noch spielen, besonders weil es mir in der Cata-Beta sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, wenn die Leute sich mal nicht bei jedem Wipe zuflammen, das wars dann aber auch für mich.


----------



## Vatenkeist (10. Dezember 2011)

ich spiele derzeit EVE und ein bissl StarTrek: Online

wenn starwars rauskommt werde ich das mehrzeitlich neben EVE spielen


----------



## Smoke83 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe WoW gequittet nachdem mir das trojanische Pferd untergejubelt wurde, auch Cataclysm genannt.
Vorher war ich 6 Monate WoW clean, dann kam Cata mit den ganzen Versprechungen: harter content usw.
Den gab es auch genau 2 Wochen, dann fing deren Casual Maschinerie wieder an.

-> quit und dieses mal permanent. das ist nun etliche Monate her und in der Zeit habe ich mich mit Airbrush+Modellbau unterhalten.
Nun werde ich aber SWTOR dazu nehmen, da ich gestern meine letzte Abi Prüfung hatte und 6 Monate wegen der Uni warten muss. YEAH


----------



## Koshei (10. Dezember 2011)

Vanderley schrieb:


> Sw Tor mag ja wirklich ganz schön sein aber es gibt halt viele Spieler die Rollenspiele lieber in dem Typischen Szenarien spielen also Krieger, Magier usw mit mittelalterlichen Waffen. Deswegen ist dann ein Spiel das im Weltraum mit Laserwaffen usw spielt einfach total uninteressant


Du hast Pandas in Plattenrüstung vegessen ,ein gestrandetes Raumschiff und eine Alienrasse mit Ziegenfüssen. 
WoW ist nun wirklich kein klassisches Fantasy setting


----------



## Derulu (10. Dezember 2011)

Koshei schrieb:


> Du hast Pandas in Plattenrüstung vegessen ,ein gestrandetes Raumschiff und eine Alienrasse mit Ziegenfüssen.
> WoW ist nun wirklich kein klassisches Fantasy setting



Fantasy mit Steampunkanleihen...es gibt keine Definition, was "Fantasy" (der Oberbegriff) sein darf oder nicht  .
 "Hard Fantasy" (reines Mittelaltersetting mit Zauberern und Drachen und all dem Schmuh aber ohne "Aliens" oder moderner Maschinerie....aber auch Tierhumanoide und dazu zählen auch Pandaren, gibt es dort auch), also "sich selbst ernst nehmend" war es allerdings noch nie


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Dezember 2011)

Blizzivision hat es super hinbekommen mich zum Casual zu konvertieren.
Sicher habe ich gerade eh nicht die Zeit 8-16 Stunden zu zocken, aber selbst wenn ich mich mal einlogge ist es nur für kurze Zeit.
Ich bin angeödet vom Content und teils auch von der Einstellung vieler Spieler: "Die anderen werden schon meine Arbeit erledigen."
Beispiele könnte ich hunderte nennen, aber selbst dazu habe ich kein Engagement mehr.

Es gibt übrigens super Konsolen! Jeder der zur Zeit nicht auf WoW klarkommt sollte sich echt mal die ganzen tollen Spiele von
früher ansehen. 

Wenigstens habe ich diesmal die Möglichkeit das nächste Addon zu testen BEVOR ich es mir kaufe.
Und dann wartet man natürlich nebenbei noch auf D3 und ein paar andere kleine Zeitvertreiber (Vampyre Story 2).

Klammert euch nicht an WoW wenn ihrs nicht müsst. Es gibt Alternativen. Nach einer Pause sieht das Ganze auch schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Koshei (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nicht von Typischen szenarien geredet   
mag das warcraft Universum sehr .
Aber ein Klassisches oder in deinen Worten (HARD) Fantasy ist es nicht 
dann könnte er höchstens Hdro spielen


----------



## Su-Si (10. Dezember 2011)

Was das Feeling angeht, das jeder ganz am Anfang hatte, als er zum 1. Mal Wow spielte und dem alle (zu recht) nachtrauern: Das wird es m.E. nicht mehr geben, nicht bei irgeneiner Erweiterung von Wow und auch nicht bei einem anderen Spiel. 

Das liegt sowohl am Spiel (andere Spiele dieser Art mögen andere Umgebungen, aber ein ähnliches Spielkonzept haben, was Quests, Skilltrees, Spielmechaniken etc angeht) als auch am Spieler (wir haben halt alle mehr gesehen als damals, als wir mit Wow angefangen haben und sind nun einfach mehr gewohnt). 

Die Community wird auch nie mehr so "unschuldig", staunend und hilfsbereit sein, egal welches Spiel sie spielt, sondern wird mit dem Wissen der letzten Jahre grundsätzlich zielorientierter, fordernder und ungeduldiger sein und zwar von Anfang an. Dass Idioten bei Wow auf einmal wieder erträglich werden, nur weil sie nun ein neues Spiel spielen, braucht auch niemand zu hoffen.

Völlig unabhängig von Wow oder dem Namen eines neuen Spiels wird das, was man vor allem vermisst, daher nicht mehr wiederkommen, fürchte ich. Wow kanns net wiederholen und sich dieses Gefühl, etwas ganz Neues zu erleben, bei anderen Spielen zu erhoffen, wird wohl auch in eine leichte Enttäuschung führen. 

An alle, die mir da widersprechen wollen: Ich hoffe, ihr habt recht^^


----------



## k0ller (11. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Man kann das Rad halt nicht zweimal erfinden. Was es in WoW gibt gab es auch schon vorher in jedem anderen MMORPG. Ich habe mir leider auch vorher den Jahrespass für WoW geholt, werde diesen aber dennoch nicht mehr nutzen. Die Beta von Pandaria werde ich noch spielen, besonders weil es mir in der Cata-Beta sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, wenn die Leute sich mal nicht bei jedem Wipe zuflammen, das wars dann aber auch für mich.


war am anfang auch kurz dafor mir den jahrespass zu holen, bin aber geduldiger gewesen betatest sw-tor mitgemacht und jetzt sehr froh das ich kein wow abo habe


----------



## Zylenia (11. Dezember 2011)

Über 1 Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt, hatte Cata noch mitgemacht, ein paar Chars auf 85 gebracht, das wars dann.
Im Januar dann gekündigt, spiel deinstalliert und fertig.
Hatten auch von 2005 an gespielt, es ist einfach nicht mehr das selbe wie früher.
Vieles wurde besser, vieles aber auch schlechter.
Nun spiele ich einfach nichts oder ein paar F2P Sachen, wie APB, LoL, DCUO und sowas.
Warten tu ich schon seit 2008 auf SWTOR, hab jetzt die Beta mitgemacht und es war einfach absolut genial. 
Ein Spiel das sofort von Anfang an fesselt, das konnte kein Rift, Aion usw.


----------



## MrLife (11. Dezember 2011)

Also h werd mal bei SWtoR reinschauen.
ABER: ich will Pandaren spielen! Also werd ich WoW dafür nicht den Rücken kehren.


----------



## N-Gage (11. Dezember 2011)

Wieso wird der Abgang der Spieler immer an anderen Spielen abgemacht.

Ich finde die Gründe sind ganz andere.

Ich selbst spiele seit dem 1 Tag WoW und habe jetzt mein Abo gekündigt

Gründe sind ganz einfach 

Die Community ist einfach nicht mehr das was es mal war.

Kaum noch 1 Hallo in einer Instanz 
Die Leute wollen nur noch durchrennen Anstrengung Fehlanzeige und wenn 1 Wipe passiert Oh,OH Hälfte der Gruppe weg. 
Dann wird doch nur noch für Instanzen gesucht mit E+E und Item LV muss auch sehr hoch sein neue Leute nein Danke will ja durchrennen.
Dann die AH Preise ohne Goldkauf geht da nix mehr einfach Lächerlich für ein Item 40-160 K zu verlangen.
Hilfe Ingame so gut wie nicht vorhanden.

Und dann noch diese blöden Antworten den ganzen Tag im Channel 
Nur wenn Leute mal eine Frage stellen die vielleicht leicht zu beantworten ist.

Die Spieler selber haben das Game kaputt gemacht und nicht Blizzard oder ein anderes Game


----------



## Koshei (12. Dezember 2011)

MrLife schrieb:


> Also h werd mal bei SWtoR reinschauen.
> ABER: ich will Pandaren spielen! Also werd ich WoW dafür nicht den Rücken kehren.



Also die Pandas waren der grund endgltlig zu quitten und meiner meinung (subjektiv)
kann man kaum was in nen fantasy mmog packen was mich mehr dazu veranlassen würde zu quitten 


und ich bin nicht allein


----------



## J0DA (12. Dezember 2011)

Koshei schrieb:


> Also die Pandas waren der grund endgltlig zu quitten und meiner meinung (subjektiv)
> kann man kaum was in nen fantasy mmog packen was mich mehr dazu veranlassen würde zu quitten
> 
> 
> und ich bin nicht allein


muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (12. Dezember 2011)

J0DA schrieb:


> Ist das Geil hab nen Key für 13.12.2011 gekriegt O.o muss noch bis 22.12 arbeiten  oder soll ich kündigen



Kündigen


----------



## J0DA (12. Dezember 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Kündigen


----------



## Foxx313 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde demnächst auch entgültig mit WoW aufhören,so wie ich SWTOR drauf habe kommt WoW runter.
Ich finde WoW zwar nicht schlecht,aber ich zocke nun selber schon seit 06 und das Spiel nervt mitlerweile nur noch,damals war das irgendwie noch in einen normalen Rahmen,damals habe ich erst gar nicht gewusst was WoW ist,dann  habe ich immer mehr Leute davon reden hören,auch jeden Tag aber noch normal,also mit so einer Art "Freude" in der Stimme,dann habe ich selbst angefangen und war begeistert,habe zwar ab und an auch andere MMOPGS gespielt,aber mitlerweile finde ich das Spielverhalten vieler Spieler ist irgendwie nicht mehr auf Spaß am Spiel und besonders das Zusammenspiel gerichtet,sondern ist zu totalen Fanatismus mutiert,wenn ich nun irgendwelche Leute reden höre hört sich das an als würden die irgendein realen Krieg führen oder das beruflich ausüben,dazu kommt diese ganze überzogene Equip-geilheit,es geht wirklich alles nur noch ums Raiden,es geht nicht mehr darum ein Boss zu legen und sich an den Erfolg zu erfreuen sondern um den zu plätten um damit rumzuprallen und um dessen Loot zu bekommen.
Besonders hat mich aber mitlerweile das Verhalten der Community abgeschreckt,das ist nicht mehr zum aushalten wie die Leute auf den BG's und Inis,oft auch in den öffentlichen Channels miteinander umgehen,das ist Verhalten auf untersten Niveau.Wenn ich das manchmal so höre wenn mir ein Kumpel ganz stolz und cool erzählt wie er bei TS die Leute im Raid zur Sau gebrüllt hat weil die in sein Augen zu blöd zum spielen waren,da denke ich mir nur noch *bist du eigentlich total gestört ?*

Es kann zwar niemand garantieren das es mit SWTOR nicht so kommen wird,aber ich hoffe das die Leute die zu SWTOR wechseln aus den Fehlern von WoW lernen und dieses Verhalten nicht mit übernehmen und es bei SWTOR besser machen.
Ausserdem bin ich ein riesen SW-Fan,als ich das erste mal KOTOR gezockt habe dachte ich nur das man das Spiel zum MMOPG machen muss und nun ist es tatsächlich passiert.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Dezember 2011)

Koshei schrieb:


> Also die Pandas waren der grund endgltlig zu quitten und meiner meinung (subjektiv)
> kann man kaum was in nen fantasy mmog packen was mich mehr dazu veranlassen würde zu quitten
> 
> 
> und ich bin nicht allein




Was hat das Kernobst in der Aussage zu suchen? Hört sich seltsam an.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Was hat das Kernobst in der Aussage zu suchen? Hört sich seltsam an.



Ich finde es auch schade, dass man immer auf dem armen Obst herumhacken muss.


----------



## Dalfi (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab zwar nicht aufgehört, aber ich spiele derzeit auch nur noch die Raids und in den ersten 2 Wochen halt mit 2 Twinks die Pkte gefarmt für BoE Armschienen und Schuhe. Irgendwie ist die Luft raus, ausserhalb von Raids irgendwas zu machen. Hab 7 chars auf 85 einen auf 75 und einen auf 64 und alle Berufe auf Max-Skill, teilweise sogar 2 oder 3 mal. 
Mein Goldvorrat ist mit 50k nicht berauschend aber ausreichend um nicht an Repkosten zu verarmen und auf Dailys hab ich keinen Bock, hab mir zwar auch SW-TOR bestellt, aber mein Jahrespass läuft ja und soviele Jahre WoW inklusive der Freundschaften einfach abzulegen würde mir wehtun.


----------



## k0ller (13. Dezember 2011)

warte und warte auf key^^


----------



## droste (15. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch egal, wow ist out^^


----------



## Fedaykin (15. Dezember 2011)

droste schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, wow ist out^^



Wenn all deine Beiträge derart konstruktiv sind, bist du eine enorme Bereicherung für dieses Forum...


----------



## Eyora (15. Dezember 2011)

@ Koller 
Auf was für einen Key wartest du? Schlüssel wurden aus WOW entfernt.
 Wenn du mit WOW anfangen möchtest, brauchst du doch nicht auf den Key zu warten, spiel doch einfach bis Lvl 20 bis er da ist, das ist vollkommen kostenlos.

@ droste
Warum gibst du dann Antworten in einem WOW-Forum. Schreib doch besser in ein Forum dessen Spiel nicht out ist, deiner Meinung nach.

@ -Scytale-

hast recht.


----------



## Immondys (15. Dezember 2011)

Naja, wenn man dem SWTOR Forum glauben schenken darf dann sitzt ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil vor dem Rechner und kann sich nicht einloggen. Naja, ich pack den Pala aus und geh zoggen. Ansonsten allen Abgängern viel Glük und Spass, was immer ihr auch grade spielen wollt.


----------



## Ruhkskar (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Also ich hab mit WoW aufgehört als ich realisiert hatte das ich ingame 364 Gesamtspieltage habe.... 1 Jahr meines lebens WoW.... dat ist definitiv zu viel :-O

Spiele nun zwar SWTOR aber das schon am Anfang nur in maßen... Hatte am Dienstag ab 13 Uhr zugang und hab trozdem bis heute nur nen lvl 12 Char ... :-)

Und ich hatte frei ;-)


----------



## Eyora (16. Dezember 2011)

Und in welcher Hinsicht, ist es nun besser deine Zeit dort zu verbringen, ist doch auch ein Computerspiel?
Darüber hinaus würdest du dich wundern, wie viel Zeit du mit anderen Dingen verbringst.
Wenn du wüstest wie viele Lebensjahre bereits für warten und Fernsehen vergangen wären würdest du dich umschauen.
Mir erschließt sich der Sinn deines Posts nicht. Hast du WoW immer an der Arbeit gespielt? Wann soll man den sonst spielen außer man hat gar nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe letztens das neue MMO-Heft von Gamestar gelesen, dort haben sie extra zum Start von SW:TOR 
ein Doppelheft rausgebracht.
Da stehen viele FAQs zu SW:TOR drin, die Fragen und Antworten zu dem Spiel kann man 1 zu 1 auf WOW anwenden.
Es wird nichts weltbewegendes neues, viele Spieler, die jetzt wechseln, werden meiner Meinung nach zurückkehren, sobald sie merken, daß
auch dort nur mit Wasser gekocht wird.
Bleiben werden denke ich, diejenigen, die sich schon lange auf ein MMO zum Star Wars freuen, alle anderen, nur weil sie momentan von WOW
gelangweilt sind, werden spätestens zu MOP wieder bei WOW aufschlagen.
Dann wird es wieder viele Threads geben, "Habe aufgehört, wie spielt es sich jetzt?", "Welche Klasse ist die beste" usw.


----------



## Eyora (16. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich genauso.
Es ist ein weiterer Konkurrent, bei dem es wie mit jedem anderen ablaufen wird.


----------



## Aku T. (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin seit März 2011 nicht mehr dabei. Ich musste mal wieder raus aus dem Hamsterrad ) Ich habe 5,5 Jahre gespielt mit ein paar Pausen von jeweils ein paar Monaten. Aber im März hab ich gemerkt, ich hab keinen Bock mehr. WoW hat mich lange bespaßt, aber jetzt ist mal gut. Es war ne schöne Zeit aber alles hat ein Ende. Scheinbar war ich nicht allein mit dem Gefühl... 

Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit Deus Ex gespielt und jetzt grad Skyrim, mal wieder offline zu spielen ist auch sehr entspannend, da man zeitlich viel flexibler ist als bei MMOs, wobei hier der soziale Kontakt im Spiel natürlich ne größere Motivation ist als bei offline-Spielen. 

Evtl. starte ich MMOs mal wieder mit "The Secret World". SWTOR ist zwar auch sehr reizvoll, aber ich weiß nicht ob mich das Star Wars Universum so fesseln kann...


----------



## Auge95 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich Spiele jetzt call of duty mw3 und werde bald mit swtor anfangen. Aus wow war einfach die Luft raus, deswegen bin ich froh das nun 2 so coole Spiele auf den Markt kamen und ich somit was ordentliches zu spielen hab. Mit wow werde ich aber spätestens zu MoP wieder anfangen.


----------



## Sacrilege (16. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens das neue MMO-Heft von Gamestar gelesen, dort haben sie extra zum Start von SW:TOR
> ein Doppelheft rausgebracht.
> Da stehen viele FAQs zu SW:TOR drin, die Fragen und Antworten zu dem Spiel kann man 1 zu 1 auf WOW anwenden.
> Es wird nichts weltbewegendes neues, viele Spieler, die jetzt wechseln, werden meiner Meinung nach zurückkehren, sobald sie merken, daß
> ...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört (Stichwort Langeweile) und spiele jetzt SWTOR. Klar kann Bioware das Rad nicht neu erfinden, das erwarte ich aber auch nicht. Ich möchte einfach nur Spaß an dem haben was ich spiele und das kann mir WoW nicht mehr bieten.

Außerdem, wozu soll ich Blizzard Geld in den Rachen schmeissen wenn sie sich nicht mal ansatzweise bemühen, für die Millionen die sie verdienen auch Leistung zu erbringen. Von einem Hersteller wie Blizzard erwarte ich mir mehr als nur billiges Recyling.

Ich denke nicht dass Blizzard sich ändern wird und MoP ist nichts anderes wie jedes andere Addon, nur halt diesmal mit Pandabären und Pokemon. Ich wüßte also keinen Grund warum ich wieder in die Langweile zurückkehren sollte. Sollte mir SWTOR eines Tages nicht mehr zusagen, suche ich mir was anderes, aber WoW ist tot.


----------



## Renox1 (16. Dezember 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn all deine Beiträge derart konstruktiv sind, bist du eine enorme Bereicherung für dieses Forum...



Willkommen bei Buffed


----------



## Derulu (16. Dezember 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> WoW ist tot.



Für DICH

Soll durchaus noch so um die 10 Mio. Abonennten geben, die das angeblich "tote" Spiel spielen


----------



## Eyora (16. Dezember 2011)

> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört (Stichwort Langeweile) und spiele jetzt SWTOR. Klar kann Bioware das Rad nicht neu erfinden, das erwarte ich aber auch nicht. Ich möchte einfach nur Spaß an dem haben was ich spiele und das kann mir WoW nicht mehr bieten.



Könnte man viel drüber diskutieren, lohnt sich aber nicht, es ist deine Meinung, so wie meine ist, das Bioware sehr wohl vieles hätte besser und neu machen können, diese Chance aber in den Sand gesetzt und einen schlechten WOW-Clon im Weltraum erschaffen hat... Mit gesprochenen Texten, was mich sehr gestört hat. (Auch nur meine persönliche Meinung, nicht anders aufzufassen).



> Außerdem, wozu soll ich Blizzard Geld in den Rachen schmeissen wenn sie sich nicht mal ansatzweise bemühen, für die Millionen die sie verdienen auch Leistung zu erbringen. Von einem Hersteller wie Blizzard erwarte ich mir mehr als nur billiges Recyling.


Du sollst niemandem Geld in den Rachen schmeißen, wobei SW:Tor auch noch teurer ist zumindest bei den Gametime Cards. Du solst dein Geld dort ausgeben wo es dir am meisten Spaß macht.
Der zweite teil des Satzes grenzt ja fast an Rufmord. Blizzard erbringt sehr wohl Leistungen (Server laufen, Service ist erreichbar und das Spiel wird sogar ständig aktualisiert). Der letzte Satz ist wiederum deine Meinung, wobei eine Begründung sehr nett gewesen wäre, um deinen Standpunkt besser nachvollziehen zu können.



> Ich denke nicht dass Blizzard sich ändern wird und MoP ist nichts anderes wie jedes andere Addon, nur halt diesmal mit Pandabären und Pokemon. Ich wüßte also keinen Grund warum ich wieder in die Langweile zurückkehren sollte. Sollte mir SWTOR eines Tages nicht mehr zusagen, suche ich mir was anderes, aber WoW ist tot.



Warum sollte sich Blizzard denn ändern?
Was sollte MOP denn sonst sein, als ein Addon (eine Erweiterung des Spieles)?
Pandaren sind dabei, dass hast du sehr gut erkannt, Pokemon nicht, da diese Marken rechtlich durch eine Spielzeug-Firma geschützt sind, und daher von Blizzard nicht verwendet werden.
In die Langeweile sollst du überhaupt nicht zurückkehren, das möchte hier auch niemand, wir wollen das du glücklich bist.
Den letzten Satz hätte ich hier gerne als einziges Statement gesehen, anstelle eines solchen Textes, aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert.

Ach ja WoW ist nicht Tod und es kann auch nie sterben, denn um zu sterben müsste etwas gelebt haben, und WoW ist ein Computerspiel, eine virtuelle Welt, also so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Leben.
Und ob und wann WoW aufhört zu existieren, gibt Blizzard bekannt. Sofern du keinen Pressebericht von deren Seite vorweisen kannst wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, solche Falschmeldungen zu unterlassen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal so aus Interesse 
Star Wars ist jetzt seit ein paar Tagen spielbar auch wenn noch nicht alle. Merkt ihr auf euren Servern einen Rückgang oder einfach das es leerer ist als normal?
Bei uns auf Dethecus ist noch alles wie immer und was mich persönlich wundert ist das noch nicht über Star Wars gesprochen wird im Chat


----------



## Uza (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich stelle auf Antonidas keinen Unterschied fest, der Realm ist voll wie immer

Ich kann an der Umfrage leider nicht teilnehmen, da fehlt die Option "Ich spiele Wow seit Jahren und es macht mir immer noch sehr viel Spaß"


----------



## myadictivo (17. Dezember 2011)

hab meinen wow acc jetzt auch gekündigt und werde wohl swtor anspielen.
bisher hab ich jedes mmorpg gezockt, welches auf den markt kam. zwar konnten mich die wenigsten lange halten, aber wow hält mich halt auch immer maximal 3-4 monate.

warum ich wechsele : ich möchte einfach mal wieder was andres sehen. mit 4.3 kam zwar bißl neuer inhalt, aber wirklich an den eiern packt mich das auch nicht. die 3 neuen inzen sind mal ganz lustig, spiel ich gerne auch paarmal durch, bis ich zumindest paar slots auff 378er stand hab. danach sind sie doch nur noch zum punkte farmen zu gebrauchen. das lfr tool ist auch klasse und macht mir spass. hab bisher aber nur die ersten 4 bosse gemacht. aber die motivation ist jetzt nach 3 wochen auch raus. hier bremst die lootbeschränkung von 1x wöchentlich den spieltrieb.

gewtinkt habe ich meiner meinung auch schon genug. 4 85er und eigentlich viele weitere chars im level 50-60 bereich und voll erbstück ausgestattet...aber mir fehlt momentan die lust das weiter zu spielen. hätte zwar noch nen andren char auf nem andren server bei der andren fraktion. aber motiviert mich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich. da meine o.g. 4 monate jetzt wieder voll sind, wirds definitiv zeit für ne pause. da kommt mir star wars ganz recht. das kann ich dann zocken bis ich diablo 3 in händen halt ^^

versprech mir jetzt auch nicht soooviel von star wars. hab weder groß berichte gelesen noch videos geguckt, mir guides reingezogen oder ähnliches. will mir das spielerlebnis nicht verderben. bei rift hab ich das ähnlich gehandhabt. auch kurzentschlossen zum headstart zugegriffen ohne vorher überhaupt was davon mitbekommen zu haben und hat mich auch 2-3 monate gehalten


----------



## k0ller (22. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hab meinen wow acc jetzt auch gekündigt und werde wohl swtor anspielen.
> bisher hab ich jedes mmorpg gezockt, welches auf den markt kam. zwar konnten mich die wenigsten lange halten, aber wow hält mich halt auch immer maximal 3-4 monate.
> 
> warum ich wechsele : ich möchte einfach mal wieder was andres sehen. mit 4.3 kam zwar bißl neuer inhalt, aber wirklich an den eiern packt mich das auch nicht. die 3 neuen inzen sind mal ganz lustig, spiel ich gerne auch paarmal durch, bis ich zumindest paar slots auff 378er stand hab. danach sind sie doch nur noch zum punkte farmen zu gebrauchen. das lfr tool ist auch klasse und macht mir spass. hab bisher aber nur die ersten 4 bosse gemacht. aber die motivation ist jetzt nach 3 wochen auch raus. hier bremst die lootbeschränkung von 1x wöchentlich den spieltrieb.
> ...


hab mir auch nicht so viel versprochen von sw-tor aber es hat mich einfach gepackt


----------



## Akium (23. Dezember 2011)

Ruhkskar schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also ich hab mit WoW aufgehört als ich realisiert hatte das ich ingame 364 Gesamtspieltage habe.... 1 Jahr meines lebens WoW.... dat ist definitiv zu viel :-O



Lach. Ging mir ähnlich. Ich komme zwar nicht auf 364 Tage, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man einen Tag quasi nur zur Hälfte wirklich frei nutzen kann, kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass man fast zwei Jahre (vermutlich welche von den Besten) seines Lebens in dem Game verbraten hat. Wer hier nicht nachdenklich wird, und dann seine Onlinezeiten bewusst überdenkt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. 

WoW ist gar nichtmal so schlecht, wenn man seine Zeiten wirklich stark reduziert, und sich wirklich von dem albernen "schneller, größer, weiter" bewusst verabschiedet. 
Dann hat man ein bisschen länger vom eher knappen Inhalt, und man nutzt ein Computerspiel so, wie man es eigentlich nutzen sollte. Nicht als Lebensinhalt, sondern zur Unterhaltung und zum Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ruhkskar schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also ich hab mit WoW aufgehört als ich realisiert hatte das ich ingame 364 Gesamtspieltage habe.... 1 Jahr meines lebens WoW.... dat ist definitiv zu viel :-O
> 
> ...



Ich habe grad ausgerechnet, dass ich ca. 5475 Tage mit schlafen verbracht habe. Ich glaube das schmeiss ich hin. ^^

Nein Spass beiseite, ich habe einfach einige Male zu viel am Stück gespielt und alles vernachlässigt. Das wird nicht mehr passieren.
Allerdings ist bei SWtoR keine Gefahr. Nach 2 Stunden werde ich immer irgendwie Müde.


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich kann WoW nichts mehr abgewinnen. Twinken war nie mein Fall, und meinen Jäger hab ich mit 80 liegen lassen. Den hab ich zwar letztens mit 85 mal wieder ausprobiert (den hatte ein Hacker hochgelevelt), aber wenn einem die Inhalte der 5 Level fehlen bringt das ncihts. 

SWtor werde ich dann wohl später mal ausprobieren wenn die neue Hardware gekauft ist ;P Bis dahin hab ich nicht die Kohle für Games (auch ein Grund mit wow aufzuhören)


----------



## Lysozyma (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt PS3, da habe ich keinen Druck immer die neuesten Items zu bekommen, um im Content mithalten zu können und ich kann auch einfach mal auf Pause drücken und weiterspielen, wann ich es für richtig halte. WoW hat mir am Ende einfach zu viel von mir gefordert, was ich mit meinem Arbeitspensum nicht vereinbaren konnte und so war halt Schluß.


----------



## Cantharion (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele atm
- SWTOR  (Mit einem Freund)
- MW3 (Mit einem anderen Freund)

WoW macht atm keinen Sinn mehr für mich:
- Die Instanzen sind scheinbar nurnoch dazu da um auch den letzten Faceroller für den raidfinder zu equippen.
- bgs sind zu 90% sinnloser zerg weil sich niemand um die eigentliche Taktik kümmert/sie garnicht erst versteht.
- Arenen motivieren mich auch nichtmehr
- raids haben imo einfach nichts mit entspanntem spielen zu tun - Wenn ich mich durch irgendwas profilieren will dann nicht durch WoW.
- twinken ist entweder stupides mobs 2-hitten oder lächerlich einfache inis zum 50. mal durchspielelen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Dezember 2011)

Da ich Cata nicht für ein Add-on sondern eher für Armageddon halte, pausiere ich (von gelegentlichem Freundinunterstützendem farmen abgesehen) und zocke

- Dead Island (ein Traum! und über eine Fortsetzung namens Dead World wird gemunkelt!!)
- Torchlight (gehtso, Teil zwei steht in den Startlöchern)
- Borderlands (Der ultimative Shooter, Teil zwei im Sommer)
- Titan Quest (mit Pausen immer wieder gern)
- Crysis 1 + Addon (aber nur bis zur Alienhöhle, dann wirds blöd)

Meine Flops des Jahres

- Duke Nukem (was war das denn? das schlechteste von Old und Newschool gemixt?)
- Cataclysm 


Der Ohrenaward für das Spiel des Jahres geht an: tatata Dead Island


----------



## Taramoon (26. Dezember 2011)

Mir persönlich hat der Raidfinder erstmal den Rest gegeben, nun braucht man nicht einmal mehr eine Gilde für den Content Endboss, auf den man die ganzen Monate zuvor hingespielt hat, man Spaziert einfach AFK durch und schaut sich die Show an.

Das ging für meinen Geschmack leider zu weit, naja kann man nix machen, SWTOR macht auch eine menge Spaß. 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich Bioware die verschlimmbesserungen von Blizzard nicht zum Vorbild nehmen wird.


----------



## IchbinArzt (27. Dezember 2011)

Und wo bitte ist die Antwortmöglichkeit für "ich bleibe bei WoW und andere Games interessieren mich nicht ?" 
Hab dann mal die letzte Option gedrückt.


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Mir persönlich hat der Raidfinder erstmal den Rest gegeben, nun braucht man nicht einmal mehr eine Gilde für den Content Endboss, auf den man die ganzen Monate zuvor hingespielt hat, man Spaziert einfach AFK durch und schaut sich die Show an.
> 
> Das ging für meinen Geschmack leider zu weit, naja kann man nix machen, SWTOR macht auch eine menge Spaß.
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich Bioware die verschlimmbesserungen von Blizzard nicht zum Vorbild nehmen wird.



Der nächste User, der den "richtigen" Schwierigkeitsgrad für seine Spielstärke negiert? 

Ja WoW gibt's jetzt mit Schwierigkeitsgraden, für jeden etwas... (so wie SW:TOR genauso 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade -leicht, mittel, schwer...ist also genauso im Endcontent^^) 
- alles zu schwer, keine Stammgruppe, selten bis noch nie geraidet -> Raidfinder
- mittelmäßige Stammgruppe -> normal
- gute Stammgruppe, raiderfahren -> HC
..und anders als bei SW:Tor besteht sogar ein Dropunterschied (bei SW:Tor kann man ja das Level 10 Item in orange auf die Werte bringen, die für Level 50 BiS sind  )


----------



## Taramoon (27. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der nächste User, der den "richtigen" Schwierigkeitsgrad für seine Spielstärke negiert?
> 
> Ja WoW gibt's jetzt mit Schwierigkeitsgraden, für jeden etwas... (so wie SW:TOR genauso 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade -leicht, mittel, schwer...ist also genauso im Endcontent^^)
> - alles zu schwer, keine Stammgruppe, selten bis noch nie geraidet -> Raidfinder
> ...





Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich die verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade negiere, sondern damit das man leider den DF nutzen muss um schneller an die Set Boni zu kommen, zumindest im aktuellen Content.
Leider ist es quasi eine Art gildeninterner Zwang, nach dem Motto, "hey, hier farmen 9 Spieler den DF um an die Set-Boni zu kommen, tue du das gefälligst auch".

Das wurde in unserer Gilde zwar nie so offen gesagt, aber im Endeffekt ist es so.

Zudem war ich immer eine Spielerin, die sich gerne vorgetastet hat, d.h ich habe mich tierisch gefreut, wenn ein Boss im Dreck lag, weil ich dann endlich den nächsten zu Gesicht bekam.
Im DF rusht man brain afk durch, legt den Content Endboss mit einem Nutella Brot in der Hand und das war es dann.

Kurz gesagt, bei mir persönlich geht dadurch zu viel Reiz verloren, um noch großartig auf nhc oder hc weiter zu spielen.

Der Boss liegt im Dreck, die Endsequenz kam, alle sind gerettet, Azeroth dankt mir. 


Game Over!



Ich persönlich empfinde es nunmal so, und das lässt sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren. ^^
Vielen anderen gefällt der DF und sie haben kein Problem damit das ein Content Endboss so auf dem Servierteller angeboten wird.
Da spricht auch absolut gar nichts dagegen.

Ich habe den Kostenpflichtigen Fraktionswechsel mit Zähneknirschen akzeptiert, auch bei den 10vs10 TB Runden habe ich beide Augen zu gepetzt, ich könnte noch weitere Beispiele nennen, bei denen ich mir gedacht habe, dass man damit leben kann, man hat ja noch seine Endgame Raids.

Aber mit dem DF und diesem unverschämt schwachen Schwierigkeitsgrad, bei dem Todesschwinge da steht wie ein Teletubby Dummy, ne sry, das ist zu viel für mein WoW Herz.


----------



## Dexis (27. Dezember 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Zudem war ich immer eine Spielerin, die sich gerne vorgetastet hat, d.h ich habe mich tierisch gefreut, wenn ein Boss im Dreck lag, weil ich dann endlich den nächsten zu Gesicht bekam.
> Im DF rusht man brain afk durch, legt den Content Endboss mit einem Nutella Brot in der Hand und das war es dann.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, bei mir persönlich geht dadurch zu viel Reiz verloren, um noch großartig auf nhc oder hc weiter zu spielen.
> ...


Eine Stellungnahme die mir aus der Seele spricht!

Ich empfinde die Situation bezüglich des Endcontents genau so, von den früheren Schlachtzügen ist nichts mehr übrig außer den reinen Progresszahlen. Selbst in geschlossen Gruppen/Stammformationen kann ich heutzutage nicht mehr dieses tolle Gefühl bei einem Fortschritt erkennen, statt Jubelarien und Anfeuerungsgebrüll im Teamspeak heißt es heute (nach nur fünf Versuchen vor dem Kill) nur noch: "hat ja lange gedauert, warum nicht gleich so?". Statt gemeinsamen Farmens jedweder Materialien (Ausrüstung, Ruf, Punkte, Raidmats) ist jeder für sich unterwegs - der Dungeonfinder machts möglich - oder eine 20min Runde bringt ausreichend Mats für zwei IDs.

Nicht nur die eigentliche Herausforderung eines Fantasy-Rollenspiels ist im Laufe der letzten Jahre auf der Strecke geblieben, vielmehr hat sich durch diese Entwicklung eine neue Community geformt die unpersönlich ist: voll von Neid, Arroganz, Besserwisserei und vor allem einer scheinbar unbändigen Hektik. Alles auf einmal, so schnell wie möglich.... und nach mir die Sintflut.
Für mich sind das mittlerweile keine Voraussetzungen mehr, mit Freude und Langzeitmotivation an World of Warcraft zu gehen. Mein Account ist kurz vor Weihnachten sechs Jahre alt geworden, jetzt habe meine Entscheidung getroffen das Abonnement auslaufen zu lassen und auf Diablo 3 zu warten ^^


----------



## Milivoje (27. Dezember 2011)

Seit ca. zwei Monaten ist mein Account auf Eis, vorher schon kaum noch eingelogged. Zocke aber auch nix anderes, außer gelegentlich ne Runde Fifa. SW:ToR oder ein anderes MMORPG juckt mich nicht wirklich. Bin wohl durch mit dem Genre. Shooter kann ich nicht, Strategie-Spiele gibts wenig, was mich interessiert. Bin aber eh nicht so der online-Zocker.


----------



## ZA Edge (28. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe das Spiel 2005 für fast 2 Monate gespielt und mangels gutem PC auch nicht mehr angefasst.

Nun hab ich aber ein nagelneuen Laptop und hab mir Gestern WOW bestellt und zocke momentan die Starter Edition, ich bin also voll dabei. 

Hoffe das ich noch viel spaß mit dieser neu gefundenen Community haben werde und nicht das 70% alle Forenmember nun auch aufhören.  

Mir stehen also noch Monate bester WOW zeit vor mir in einer schier unendlich großen Spielwelt. Bin ja quasi noch nagelneu dabei.


----------



## Azerak (28. Dezember 2011)

ZA schrieb:


> Mir stehen also noch Monate bester WOW zeit vor mir in einer schier unendlich großen Spielwelt. Bin ja quasi noch nagelneu dabei.



Ich wünschte ich wäre in der gleichen Position... nichts in WoW kennen und anfangen...
Meine Güte hat man da viel zu entdecken <3333


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Dezember 2011)

Habs kurz mit SWTOR probiert, die Ansätze waren nett. Grundsätzlich aber ists dasselbe wie WoW und ich fühl mich halt in der Fantasywelt von Warcraft mehr wohl als im Sci-Fi Universum von Star Wars,
daher bleibe ich auch (wenigstens vorerst) bei WoW.


----------



## DexDrive (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich hatte eine schöne Zeit in WoW nur wie wäre es wohl gewesen wenn es den Klassenprimus nie gegeben hätte wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen was dann aus MMORPG`s geworden wäre.


----------



## Thestixxxx (28. Dezember 2011)

ZA schrieb:


> Mir stehen also noch Monate bester WOW zeit vor mir in einer schier unendlich großen Spielwelt. Bin ja quasi noch nagelneu dabei.



Ich fürchte da kommt bald die große Ernüchterung aber trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## Azerak (28. Dezember 2011)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte eine schöne Zeit in WoW nur wie wäre es wohl gewesen wenn es den Klassenprimus nie gegeben hätte wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen was dann aus MMORPG`s geworden wäre.



Es wäre nicht so Mainstream geworden?

Mehr wäre da nicht... Qualitäts MMOs gabs schon vor WoW bzw kamen mit WoW heraus


----------



## win3ermute (29. Dezember 2011)

Uza schrieb:


> Ich kann an der Umfrage leider nicht teilnehmen, da fehlt die Option "Ich spiele Wow seit Jahren und es macht mir immer noch sehr viel Spaß"



Ich frage mich, was an Threadtitel und Umfrage so unglaublich schwierig ist: Beides richtet sich ganz explizit an Spieler, die mit WoW aufgehört haben (genauer: Die dieses Spiel also *nicht * mehr spielen). Dementsprechend gibt es *natürlich * keine Option in der Umfrage für Leute, die es immer noch spielen. Falls es immer noch Leute gibt, die das nicht verstanden haben, so werde ich mich bemühen, das in möglichst einfachen Hauptsätzen - eventuell unterstützt von Vorschul-Pädagogen und Kinderbuch-Zeichnern - nochmals auszudrücken.


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Dezember 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich die verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade negiere, sondern damit das man leider den DF nutzen muss um schneller an die Set Boni zu kommen, zumindest im aktuellen Content.
> Leider ist es quasi eine Art gildeninterner Zwang, nach dem Motto, "hey, hier farmen 9 Spieler den DF um an die Set-Boni zu kommen, tue du das gefälligst auch".
> 
> Das wurde in unserer Gilde zwar nie so offen gesagt, aber im Endeffekt ist es so.




Das ganze ist halt typisch Blizz für jedes Problem in dem Spiel muss ne technische Lösung her die 5 andere Probleme aufreisst.

WotLk war imho halt genial und hatte den Spagat an besten hinbekommen.


----------



## Ravolos (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich zocke im Winter Lotro, Rift und nun nach wieder mal sehr langer Pause WoW und weitere MMO fremde Games im Wechsel, wo ich halt gerade Bock drauf habe. 

Seit ich von den vielen HC und Raid Nerfs, vom LFR Schwierigkeitsgrad und den in MoP geplanten Änderungen, wie mehr Content neben den Raids und daß HCs wieder in der Art von denen in WoTlK <3 sein soll, da es ja den Challenging Mode für die Pro's geben soll, habe ich Blizzard wieder ein bißchen lieb ^^ Vorrausgesetzt das kommt auch wirklich und nicht so etwas wie die Inis und Raids wie Anfang von Cata -.-. Dieses Mal werde ich erst abwarten, bevor ich mir MoP erwerbe: wenn die Pro's heulen, daß alles zu leicht is und so, dann bin ich wohl wieder länger dabei.


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ich fürchte da kommt bald die große Ernüchterung aber trotzdem viel Spass.



Wieso genau sollte die Ernüchterung kommen und das "bald"? Hört doch mal auf von euch auf andere zu schließen (und ebenso anderen das Spiel schlecht zu reden, denn oben zitierte Aussage würde ich als Neuanfänger genau als das auffassen: "als Schlechtmachen" wie zB. "Ich mag Fußball, die aktuelle Saison ist echt spannend"-"Was willst du mit Fußball, das ist doch langweilig, wirst schon sehen" oO)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (29. Dezember 2011)

Nunja ich habe mitte 2005 mit WoW angefangen und jetzt vor knapp 'nem halben Jahr aufgehört. Es war ein gutes Spiel nur leider hat es mir mit jeder Erweiterung weniger zugesagt. Auch wenn ich Burning Cruasade noch in Ordnung fand (trotz Abhärtung und Flugmounts).  Es ist nicht mehr so fordernd und die Spieler sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Aber am meisten stört mich, dass es neben den Städten so ruhig geworden ist. Das hatte früher schon was hergemacht wenn ein MC-Raid auf ein Bwl-Raid gestossen ist. Es lagen einfach immer wenn ich den Blackrock betreten habe ein Haufen Skelette dirket davor. ^^ Oder halt die Geplänkel in Stranglethorn, Tarrens Mill oder Southshore.
Das hatte einfach viel mehr reiz anstatt heute wo nur noch etwas läuft wenns dafür ''fetten Loot'' gibt. 
Ich habe jetzt für drei Monate SWtoR bezahlt und werde dann erstmals lange mit Mass Effect 3 beschäftigt sein. Bei Produkten von Bioware hält der Spielspass bei mir immer extrem lange an. 
Danach werde ich wohl weiter SWToR spielen. Da gibts noch jede Mene Klassenstorys die mich brennend interessieren. 

Liebe Grüsse und einen guten Morgen allerseids. ^^


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wieso genau sollte die Ernüchterung kommen und das "bald"? Hört doch mal auf von euch auf andere zu schließen (und ebenso anderen das Spiel schlecht zu reden, denn oben zitierte Aussage würde ich als Neuanfänger genau als das auffassen: "als Schlechtmachen" wie zB. "Ich mag Fußball, die aktuelle Saison ist echt spannend"-"Was willst du mit Fußball, das ist doch langweilig, wirst schon sehen" oO)



WoW ist nun mal nicht mehr das Spiel was ich vor ein paar Jahren angefangen hab mit spielen wo man sich auch mal klaglos den Arsch weggewipt hat und auch wenn es mal nicht gleich geklappt hat sich einen Kill gemeinsam erarbeitet hat. Ich hab auch nie behauptet das die Ernüchterung garantiert kommen wird aber ich würd ein paar Euro drauf wetten. ^^

Gibt auch noch andere Gründe z.B. Das Items früher auch nach nem halben Jahr noch was Wert waren usw. Aber das führt in dem Rahmen einfach zu weit.


----------



## Eyora (29. Dezember 2011)

> Ich frage mich, was an Threadtitel und Umfrage so unglaublich schwierig ist: Beides richtet sich ganz explizit an Spieler, die mit WoW aufgehört haben (genauer: Die dieses Spiel also nicht mehr spielen). Dementsprechend gibt es natürlich keine Option in der Umfrage für Leute, die es immer noch spielen. Falls es immer noch Leute gibt, die das nicht verstanden haben, so werde ich mich bemühen, das in möglichst einfachen Hauptsätzen - eventuell unterstützt von Vorschul-Pädagogen und Kinderbuch-Zeichnern - nochmals auszudrücken.



Was den gesamten Sinn dieser Umfrage ad absurdum führt.
Für Personen die Wow nicht mehr spielen, gibt es keine hintergründige Diskussions-Grundlage in einem WoW-Forum zu schreiben. Wie soll man zu einer Sache direkten Bezug nehmen, wenn man mit der aktuellen Situation nicht vertraut ist?
(Bei mir würde es z.B.: keinen Sinn machen mich in einem Opel-, SW:Tor- oder Koch-Forum zu schreiben, da ich in diesen Bereichen nichts produktives, zur Diskussion, beitragen kann.)
Folglich dürfte aufgrund der Fragestellung niemand, der berechtigtes Interesse an einer Diskussion führt, an dieser Umfrage Teilnehmen.
Wie du richtig sagtest, dürfen WoW-Spieler nicht an der Umfrage Teilnehmen (Der Grund warum Sie bei mir immer noch aufgeht).
Andererseits dürften die Personen, welche an der Umfrage teilnehmen, aber auch logischer weise keinen Kommentar dazu verfassen, der sich auf WOW bezieht, da sie selber dieses Spiel in der aktuellen Version nicht beurteilen können, sich also höchstens auf Hörensagen berufen, was, da dürften wir uns beide einig sein unter jedermanns Niveau liegen sollte.
Wenn also WoW-Spieler nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen dürfen und nicht WoW-Spieler keinen WoW-Bezogenen Beitrag bringen dürften, warum ist dieser ist dann im WoW-Forum? Sollte er nicht besser im Allgemeinen-Bereich für alle Spiele sein? Dort würde er zumindest alle richtig ansprechen und hier nicht für solch Emotionsgeladene Aussagen sorgen, die selbst den besten Bild-Zeitungs Redakteur in Ehrfurcht erschaudern lassen.


----------



## win3ermute (29. Dezember 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Was den gesamten Sinn dieser Umfrage ad absurdum führt.



Als Überblick, wohin denn nun die Spieler gegangen sind, ist das durchaus sinnvoll.



> Für Personen die Wow nicht mehr spielen, gibt es keine hintergründige Diskussions-Grundlage in einem WoW-Forum zu schreiben.



Wie man sieht, schauen hier immer noch genügend "ehemalige" 'rein - und alleine die Länge des Threades führt Deine Aussage ad absurdum.



> Folglich dürfte aufgrund der Fragestellung niemand, der berechtigtes Interesse an einer Diskussion führt, an dieser Umfrage Teilnehmen.



Das ist Unsinn - hier erfährt man, warum die Leute aufgehört haben. Aktive Spieler können schreiben, ob sich etwas seitdem geändert hat. 



> Andererseits dürften die Personen, welche an der Umfrage teilnehmen, aber auch logischer weise keinen Kommentar dazu verfassen, der sich auf WOW bezieht, da sie selber dieses Spiel in der aktuellen Version nicht beurteilen können, sich also höchstens auf Hörensagen berufen, was, da dürften wir uns beide einig sein unter jedermanns Niveau liegen sollte.



Es gibt genügend Leute, die erst nach 4.3 aufgehört haben - gibt es schon eine aktuellere Version? Für viele andere war "Cataclysm" der Aufhörgrund - und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nicht, daß sich seitdem im Spiel viel verändert hat. 

Ich z. B. habe sporadisch mal wieder 'reingeschaut und keine "Verbesserung" festgestellt. Ich muß allerdings für mich zugeben, daß ich einfach "WoW-müde" bin - und das Spiel halt in seiner recht "familiären" Version nicht mehr existiert, weswegen es mir nicht mehr den Spaß bringt, den es noch zu BC-Zeiten gebracht hat.



> Wenn also WoW-Spieler nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen dürfen und nicht WoW-Spieler keinen WoW-Bezogenen Beitrag bringen dürften, warum ist dieser ist dann im WoW-Forum? Sollte er nicht besser im Allgemeinen-Bereich für alle Spiele sein? Dort würde er zumindest alle richtig ansprechen und hier nicht für solch Emotionsgeladene Aussagen sorgen, die selbst den besten Bild-Zeitungs Redakteur in Ehrfurcht erschaudern lassen.



Das frage die Mods, die das Ding hätten verschieben können. Andererseits ist das einer der wenigen Threads hier im WoW-Forum, der überhaupt noch besucht wird.


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Andererseits ist das einer der wenigen Threads hier im WoW-Forum, der überhaupt noch besucht wird.



Na, wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben


----------



## Eyora (29. Dezember 2011)

Gegen die Umfrage sagte ich auch gar nicht, sondern gegen die Diskussion die initiiert wurde.
Auch das ehemalige Spieler vorbeischauen ist nichts einzuwenden, seltsamer weise versuche einige dieser Personen sehr vehement  gegen das Spiel vorgehen zu müssen, was ich weniger nachvollziehen kann. Die Länge dieses Threads hat auch mehrheitlich mit der Diskussion zu tun: "WoW ist schlecht" gegen "Wir spielen es aber gerne", wobei ich erstere Seite nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie gesagt, zweitere fälschlicherweise darauf antworten anstatt solche in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen. Hierbei allerdings von einer gesunden Diskussion zu sprechen und meine Aussage betreffend des Diskussions-Hintergrundes in Frage zu stellen, empfinde ich schon mehr als grotesk (wobei ich nicht weiß wie du von der Länge auf einen Sinn schließen kannst).
Die Frage warum Sie aufgehört haben ist genauso wenig Bestandteil des Titels wie die von dir kritisierte Forderung eine weitere Antwortmöglichkeit hinzuzufügen.
Es gibt natürlich keine neue Version seit 4.3, seit Einführung von Cataclism hat sich hingegen einiges getan. Hierbei zählt wohl eher das Argument, wer sich den Schuh anzieht.
Das es dir persönlich keinen Spaß bereitet glaube ich dir, die persönliche Atmosphäre hingegen hängt weniger vom Spiel als von den Leuten ab mit denen man verkehrt. Meine kleine 5 Personengilde ist sehr familiär, haben auch regelmäßige treffen, und alle außer mir spielen zwei seit Classic zweiten und einer seit BC und keiner beschwert sich. Auch unsere Freunde in großen Gilden, bei denen wir immer wieder zu Gast sind beschweren sich nicht, mal hört jemand auf mal kommt jemand neu hinzu mal kehren Leute nach einem Jahr wieder, aber es läuft.
Das einzige wo ich kontinuierlich, von ehemaligen WoW-Spielern erzählt bekomme, wie schlecht WoW ist, ist hier im Forum.
Was deine BC-Zeiten betrifft denke ich nicht das du Sie jemals wieder finden wirst, in keinem MMORPG, da solche Spielmechaniken ausgedient haben, bzw. der westliche Markt gezeigt hat das er für Grinden und Farmen nicht zu haben ist. Auch von 40-Mann Raids habe ich aus anderen MMORPG's nichts gehört, von daher sollte man schon mit der Zeit gehen, und nicht in der "guten alten Zeit" hängen bleiben, denn diese ist vorbei, ist nunmal so eine Sache mit der Zeit.

Ich appelliere an den gesunden Menschenverstand und nicht an die Moderatoren. Eine Forums-Gemeinschaft sollte auch ohne eingreifen von oben gescheit miteinander umgehen können.
Es ist auch meiner Meinung nach nicht die Aufgabe der Moderatoren, ständig Themen die fehl platziert sind umzulegen. Dazu sollte man sich Gedanken machen, bevor ein Thema erstellt wird.

Es gibt auch noch sehr viele andere, und bei weitem interessantere Themen, die hier diskutiert werden. Ich habe nur immer mehr das Gefühl, das gerade die vorher angesprochenen Kritiker des Spieles immer wieder die Themen nach oben pushen, um eine schlechte Stimmung in die Forums-Gemeinschaft zu bringen, worum ich diese Personen wirklich bedauere.

Mein persönliches Lieblings-Thema ist z.B. das Thema um die Geschichts-Fragen in WoW, der ist sehr informativ, und ich kann ihn nur empfehlen (64 Seiten stark, was für dich, nach eigener Aussage die Disskusions-Grundlage für ein Thema ausmacht).

Ich hoffe ich habe zwischendurch nicht den Faden verloren, schreibe im Forum allerdings nur wenn ich in WoW den Greifen benutze, daher entwickelt sich ein solcher Post von mir meist über Stunden  (da verliert man schon mal den Anschluss an vorherige Gedanken).


----------



## Evereve (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe zu Beginn von Cata noch absolut motiviert hochgelevelt und empfand die neuen Gebiete als richtig gelungen. Dann, Anfang des Jahres, fingen wir an den Catacontent zu beraiden und auf einmal verließ mich total unverhergesehen die Lust - obwohl regelmäßige Raids bisher immer der Hauptbestandteil meines Wowspielens waren. Ich spielte Wow seit Release und irgendwann wird es einfach langweilig, egal wie viel vermeindlich Neues dazu kommt (oder als neu verkauft wird....) - am Ende ist es doch immer das Selbe. 
Mit der Zeit kamen dann noch Neuerungen, mit denen ich mich gar nicht mehr anfreunden konnten und irgendwann befand sich das Spiel in einem Zustand, dem ich nichts mehr abgewinnen konnte. Ich hörte im Frühjahr auf regelmäßig zu raiden und blieb nur noch der Ingamefreunde wegen im Spiel. Ich twinkte oder farmte für Freunde. Aber auch das wurde relativ schnell langweilig und ich kündigte meinen Acc. Alles in allem waren meine Beweggründe wohl : Gewohnheit und zu viele ungeliebte Neuerungen. 

Jetzt bin ich in SWTOR zu finden  Geplant war das allerdings nicht wirklich, ich hätte mir nie vorstellen können, dass das was für mich ist. Ich ließ mich aber von Mann und Freunden überreden und bin total überrascht, dass es mich von der ersten Sekunde an so in den Bann gezogen hat. 

Auch wenn ich kein Wow mehr spiele, werd ich meine Wowzeit bis ca Ende 2010 immer in guter Erinnerung halten. Ich hatte ne Menge Fun und hab nen Haufen netter Leute kennengelernt.


----------



## Falcoron (29. Dezember 2011)

> Auch wenn ich kein Wow mehr spiele, werd ich meine Wowzeit immer in guter Erinnerung halten. Ich hatte ne Menge Fun und hab nen Haufen netter Leute kennengelernt



Dies habe ich auch und es waren wunderbare 6 Jahre WoW. (okay es gab mal hier und da einige Tiefen aber auch wieder Höhen), wie im richtigen Leben.
Ich finde es sogar sehr traurig, dass WoW sich zwar weiterentwickelt hatte, aber es leider von vielen Spielern in der Gemeinde selbst kaputt gemacht wurde.
Doch ich möchte keine negativen Worte hier weiter verlieren, denke da hat jeder eine andere Ansicht drüber.

Ich für meinen Teil bin in SWtoR zu finden und zwar als Schmuggler Revolverheld. 
Damit muss ich sagen, dass ich nach 6 Jahren Heiler in WoW zum DD nach Star Wars gekommen bin und möchte die Welt mal aus dem Blickwinkel einer ganz anderen
Funktion erkunden. Das beste dabei ist, dass die Leute dort sehr hilfebereit sind, wie einst in Anfangszeiten von WoW - mal sehen wie lange dieses Wetter hält....

Also möge die MACHT mit euch sein....


----------



## Evereve (30. Dezember 2011)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Damit muss ich sagen, dass ich nach 6 Jahren Heiler in WoW zum DD nach Star Wars gekommen bin und möchte die Welt mal aus dem Blickwinkel einer ganz anderen
> Funktion erkunden.



Sorry für Offtopic aber ich musst grad so grinsen ^-^
Ich hab nach über 6 Jahren Tankdasein mal einen Heiler ausprobieren wollen - um die Welt mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen. Vier Tage später hab ich den Char in die Ecke gestellt und einen Tank erstellt ^.^Auf dass du mehr Glück mit deinem Rollenwechsel hast


----------



## Lahri (30. Dezember 2011)

ich hab immer wieder mal pause gemacht mit WoW und andere spiele getestet -> Aion, GW, SW:TOR. 
Habe dann jeweils fest gestellt das jedes spiel bei weitem nicht so flüssig von der Hand geht wie WoW. 
Daher bin ich jedes mal wieder zurück, bzw. dieses mal SWTOR bin ich nie weg, wobei ich beides gerade parallel spiele aber sicher bin, das ich SW:Tor nach den 30 Tagen die man frei hat nicht weiter spielen werde.

Das einzige spiel von den oben genannten das mich etwas länger gebunden hat, war GW darum freue ich mich auch hier auf GW2. 

Aber ich muss auch sagen das mich das gerde von wegen "WoW ist tot" oder "WoW ist am sterben" extremst nervt. Nur weil ihr es nicht mehr spielt heißt das noch lange nicht das es tot ist oder stirbt. Mag ja sein das zur Zeit die meisten Server "mittel" besetzt sind und es mag auch sein, das WoW in den letzten Monaten etwas abgeschlaft ist. ABER ich denke das hat auch viel mit der Konkurenz zu tun. Es kam NIE der von so vielen erhoffte und sog. "WoW-Killer". Ich denke das sich die Entwickler hier oft gedacht haben "Uns kann eh keine müde sau was an haben". 

Erst jetzt wo SW:TOR und GW2 kommen denke ich das Blizzard wieder anziehen wird, spätestens mit MoP! Viele verpöhnen zwar das Addon aber ich glaube es wird damit wieder richtig gut werden. 

Eins ist klar Blizzard muss auf jeden Fall wieder vorlegen oder nachziehen und was auch klar ist -> Wenn Blizzard will das ihr spiel wieder das beste wird, dann wird es auch wieder das beste (so viel vertrauen leg ich jetzt einfach mal in die Entwickler bei Blizzard). 

Das Problem warum keine Spieler nachkommen ist meiner Meinung nach, das man als neuer WoW spieler erstmal mit einer ordentlichen Pallete von Spielen und know how überrolt wird -> Hauptspiel, BC, WOTLK, Cata. 

Dazu kommt noch die teils unfreundliche Comm die es auch meistens einen Neu-Einsteiger sehr schwer macht. Die unfreundlichkeit nimmt immer weiter zu, es wird immer mehr wie im heutigen DotA (wc3 funmap). Wenn du nichts kannst wirst du sofort geflamed, anstelle das dir geholfen wird. 

so far.


----------



## J0DA (30. Dezember 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> WoW ist nun mal nicht mehr das Spiel was ich vor ein paar Jahren angefangen hab mit spielen wo man sich auch mal klaglos den Arsch weggewipt hat und auch wenn es mal nicht gleich geklappt hat sich einen Kill gemeinsam erarbeitet hat. Ich hab auch nie behauptet das die Ernüchterung garantiert kommen wird aber ich würd ein paar Euro drauf wetten. ^^
> 
> Gibt auch noch andere Gründe z.B. Das Items früher auch nach nem halben Jahr noch was Wert waren usw. Aber das führt in dem Rahmen einfach zu weit.


Dein Post trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, aber sowas kannst du bestimmten Leuten nicht erklären den sie wollen sich möglichst wenig oder garnicht anstrengen und wenn nicht gleich beim ersten Boss das gedroppt wird was sie brauchen leaven sie gleich den Raid^^


----------



## J_0_T (30. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> ich hab immer wieder mal pause gemacht mit WoW und andere spiele getestet -> Aion, GW, SW:TOR.
> Habe dann jeweils fest gestellt das jedes spiel bei weitem nicht so flüssig von der Hand geht wie WoW.
> Daher bin ich jedes mal wieder zurück, bzw. dieses mal SWTOR bin ich nie weg, wobei ich beides gerade parallel spiele aber sicher bin, das ich SW:Tor nach den 30 Tagen die man frei hat nicht weiter spielen werde.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Blizzard macht es schon richtig wie sie die sache handhaben. Einzig die Spieler werden erwachsen. Viele wandern dann ab und machen platz für neue spieler. 

Ich für meinen Part bin wieder ein teil der DCUO Riege und bin auch answatzweise happy ^^ Und so ist es auch mit vielen anderen spielern die abgewandert sind. 


WOW ist toll, nur man wächst raus ^^


----------



## Nassren (30. Dezember 2011)

Nuja wo sind sie hin?
Ich denke das ein sehr großer teil der leute die weg sind vieleicht einfach aus dem Computerspielalter raus sind, früher waren es überwiegend Schüler, Studenten, jugendliche die dieses Spiel gespielt haben,
gibt bestimmt auch ausnahmen so wie mich aber der größte teil war wohl eher Jünger und was passiert in 7 Jahren WoW ? Richtig man Studiet aus ist mit der Schule fertig steht im Berufsleben gründet eine Familie und das alles benötigt zeit die man am besten oder am ehesten von einem Compiuterspiel abzweigt.
Ich denke die meisten die gegangen sind spielen mittlerweile mit ihren Kindern oder sind sonst wo Erfolgreich, halt einfach nicht mehr in einem Game!


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (30. Dezember 2011)

Nassren schrieb:


> Nuja wo sind sie hin?
> Ich denke das ein sehr großer teil der leute die weg sind vieleicht einfach aus dem Computerspielalter raus sind, früher waren es überwiegend Schüler, Studenten, jugendliche die dieses Spiel gespielt haben,
> gibt bestimmt auch ausnahmen so wie mich aber der größte teil war wohl eher Jünger und was passiert in 7 Jahren WoW ? Richtig man Studiet aus ist mit der Schule fertig steht im Berufsleben gründet eine Familie und das alles benötigt zeit die man am besten oder am ehesten von einem Compiuterspiel abzweigt.
> Ich denke die meisten die gegangen sind spielen mittlerweile mit ihren Kindern oder sind sonst wo Erfolgreich, halt einfach nicht mehr in einem Game!



Gibt aber immer wieder neue Generationen die dann nach kommen sollten ;P


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

Deine Einbringungen in Ehren, aber teilweise gehen sie absolut an dem, was ich sagte, vorbei:



Eyora schrieb:


> (wobei ich nicht weiß wie du von der Länge auf einen Sinn schließen kannst).



Niemand schließt von einer Diskussionslänge auf einen Sinn! Man kann aber anhand der Menge der Beiträge ablesen, ob es ein Bedürfnis nach Diskussion gibt. Über die Qualität habe ich keine Aussage getroffen!



> Das es dir persönlich keinen Spaß bereitet glaube ich dir, die persönliche Atmosphäre hingegen hängt weniger vom Spiel als von den Leuten ab mit denen man verkehrt. Meine kleine 5 Personengilde ist sehr familiär, haben auch regelmäßige treffen, und alle außer mir spielen zwei seit Classic zweiten und einer seit BC und keiner beschwert sich. Auch unsere Freunde in großen Gilden, bei denen wir immer wieder zu Gast sind beschweren sich nicht, mal hört jemand auf mal kommt jemand neu hinzu mal kehren Leute nach einem Jahr wieder, aber es läuft.



Ich kenne halt größere "familiäre" Gilden, mit denen man 25-Raids aufgestellt hat. Und auch dort kannte man sich größtenteils persönlich. Mit einer reinen "5-Personen-Gilde" bekommt man wahrscheinlich nicht mal Inis zusammen...



> Das einzige wo ich kontinuierlich, von ehemaligen WoW-Spielern erzählt bekomme, wie schlecht WoW ist, ist hier im Forum.



Das ist dann Deine persönliche Erfahrung, die Dir keiner nehmen kann. Von ungefähr 15 Leuten, die ich persönlich kenne und mit denen ich zusammengespielt habe, spielt nicht ein einziger mehr - und das mit Sicherheit nicht, weil WoW so "toll" geworden ist. Diese Leute waren weder "Kiddies" noch sonstwas, sondern durchaus "mitten im Leben stehend", für die z. B. eine "Heroic" mit Taktik, Können etc. ein abendfüllender Inhalt war, den man mit seinen Freunden und Bekannten abreißt. "WotLK" hat eben diesen "abendfüllenden Taktikern" mit seinem "Unter-BC-Normal-Inis" gelegenen Schwierigkeitsgrad den Rest gegeben - ein "Bombbot" wollte eben keiner von denen sein!

Und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie oft diese "Überhaupt-Nicht-Grinder" bzw. "Absolut-Nicht-Hardcore-Spieler" danach gesagt haben, wie beschissen WoW geworden sei! Das waren Spieler der ersten Stunde, die nicht mal _einen_ Raid gesehen hatten, sondern für die Inis und Zusammenspiel innerhalb der familiären Gilde der Grund für das Abo war.



> Was deine BC-Zeiten betrifft denke ich nicht das du Sie jemals wieder finden wirst, in keinem MMORPG, da solche Spielmechaniken ausgedient haben, bzw. der westliche Markt gezeigt hat das er für Grinden und Farmen nicht zu haben ist. Auch von 40-Mann Raids habe ich aus anderen MMORPG's nichts gehört, von daher sollte man schon mit der Zeit gehen, und nicht in der "guten alten Zeit" hängen bleiben, denn diese ist vorbei, ist nunmal so eine Sache mit der Zeit.



Auch hier gehst Du an meinem Einwand vorbei: Während ich von einem "geradezu familiären" Umfeld sprach, gehst Du auf "Classic 40er Raids" und "Grind" zurück. 
Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun: In BC hatte man eine funktionierende Serverstruktur ("familiär"), wo man "Hinz und Kunz" teilweise beim Vornamen kannte. Der absolut seichte "Schwierigkeits"grad von WotLK hat diese Strukturen zerstört (Rnds, wohin man sah - und keiner merkte sich noch irgendeinen Namen). Der "Dungeonfinder", der alle möglichen Leute von irgendwelchen Servern zusammenwarf, hat dem Ganzen dann komplett den Rest gegeben! Anonyme Rnds, die man nie wiedersieht (und -hört; im TS sind diese Leute ja auch nicht mehr).

Wenn anonymes Aneinandervorbeirennen die "Neuzeit" der MMOs ist, dann verzichte ich absolut gerne darauf! MMO hieß für mich nicht, mit einem Klübchen von 5 RL-Bekanntschaften da durchzurennen, sondern mit einer x-beliebigen Anzahl von Leuten, mit denen man sich denn auch mal im TS etc. unterhielt.

Noch (Betonung auf "noch") ist SWTOR abgeriegelt, was Rnds von anderen Servern betrifft. Merkwürdigerweise macht das gerade jetzt den meisten Spaß, wo sich alle Leute noch Mühe geben...



> Ich appelliere an den gesunden Menschenverstand und nicht an die Moderatoren. Eine Forums-Gemeinschaft sollte auch ohne eingreifen von oben gescheit miteinander umgehen können.



Aber doch nicht hier. In allen sog. "Top"-Threads kacken sich Null-IQ-Quotienten dermaßen aus, daß es immer zu Kürzungen und Löschungen kommt. Das ist eben "Buffed".
Eine funktionierende Diskussionskultur gerade hier zu erwarten ist verdammt weltfremd .



> Es ist auch meiner Meinung nach nicht die Aufgabe der Moderatoren, ständig Themen die fehl platziert sind umzulegen. Dazu sollte man sich Gedanken machen, bevor ein Thema erstellt wird.



s. o. - Du bist hier im "Buffed"-Forum. Die Gedanken, die sich die meisten Leute hier bei der Erstellung eines Postings machen, wären mit dem Nirvana des Buddhismus verdammt gut umschrieben. 
Nicht, daß ich mir teilweise nicht auch vorstelle, wie diese Leute ihre Postings verfassen. "Ich will was sagen, also ignoriere ich alle Regeln der Rechtschreibung, Logik und sonstwas. Meine Antwort ist: "wjhfldsjf! Hauptsache, iach hahb ihrgenwaß gesägt, auch wenn's völlig daneben war, ey!"

Wenn Du qualitativ hochwertige Diskussionen möchtest, dann mußt Du wohl die Zeitmaschine besteigen und mindestens 10 Jahre zurückreisen, um einen Usenet-Account zu erstellen. Dort hattest Du in jeglicher Hinsicht tatsächlich so etwas wie sinnvolle Diskussionen, auch wenn sich selbst "damals" beschwert wurde, daß die Qualität abnehme. So tief wie in I-Net-Forumsdiskussionen ist allerdings dort nicht mal der letzte Troll gesunken (und absolute Vollidioten haben den Weg dank Konfigurationseinrichtung nicht dorthin gefunden).



> Es gibt auch noch sehr viele andere, und bei weitem interessantere Themen, die hier diskutiert werden. Ich habe nur immer mehr das Gefühl, das gerade die vorher angesprochenen Kritiker des Spieles immer wieder die Themen nach oben pushen, um eine schlechte Stimmung in die Forums-Gemeinschaft zu bringen, worum ich diese Personen wirklich bedauere.



Das Forum hier ist gegen früher fast tot, was WoW betrifft. Lediglich "WoW ist Scheiße"-Threads machen hier noch ein wenig Stimmung. 



> Mein persönliches Lieblings-Thema ist z.B. das Thema um die Geschichts-Fragen in WoW, der ist sehr informativ, und ich kann ihn nur empfehlen (64 Seiten stark, was für dich, nach eigener Aussage die Disskusions-Grundlage für ein Thema ausmacht).



Qualität ist immer noch nicht gleich Quantität. Wo die hier anwesenden Poster ihre Priorität sehen (und das liegt in diesem Forum nun mal nicht in ausgeklügelten Argumentationen, sondern seit jeher in geisttoten Einzeilern), ist eine ganz andere Sache. Wenn allerdings ein Thema "explodiert" (und das sind derzeit gleich drei "WoW ist gegessen"-Threads), dann besteht darüber wohl bei gleichzeitig absteigender Teilnehmerzahl durchaus eine Art Potential...

Übrigens ist der ansonsten derzeit erfolgreichste Thread jener, in dem man meistenteils schildert, wie beschissen die Rnd-Group von gerade war. Das ist ein MMO-"Niveau", das kein anderes Spiel bisher erreicht hat!



> Ich hoffe ich habe zwischendurch nicht den Faden verloren, schreibe im Forum allerdings nur wenn ich in WoW den Greifen benutze, daher entwickelt sich ein solcher Post von mir meist über Stunden  (da verliert man schon mal den Anschluss an vorherige Gedanken).



Siehste, da liegt eben das Problem der Foren: Weil Leute "mal eben zwischendurch" ihre Gedanken schildern. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das respektlos: Ich bemühe mich, möglichst prägnant auf den Punkt meiner Argumentation zu kommen - alleine schon aus Respekt des möglichen Lesers gegenüber. Selbst, wenn ich "flame, ohne zu flamen" (dank an "Ohrensammler"), widme ich meine Zeit in den paar Minuten absolut dem möglicherweise völlig verblödetem Teilnehmer.
Wenn ich keine Zeit habe, meine Ausführungen auch möglichst prägnant dem Diskussionspartner gegenüber darzulegen, dann lasse ich es. 

Und Du sprichst von "Diskussionskultur"...

Neue "Heimat" ist übrigens auch bei mir "SWTOR" - und soviel Spaß hat mir das Leveln in einem MMO bisher nicht bereitet (Stufe 17; gerade eigenes Schiff bekommen). Zumindest der Weg zur Höchststufe ist verdammt spaßig. Wenn das "Endgame" nicht taugt, dann ist es halt ein weiteres MMO, das man zu den Akten legt - ist ja nicht so, daß es im Computerspielebereich nicht auch genügend anderes zum Anzocken gäbe (hier liegt von "Bioshock 2" über "Witcher 2" zu "Deus Ex 3" noch jede Menge unangezocktes Zeug herum). Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja auch nach abgeschlossenem Prozess jemand meines Lieblingsprojektes namens "JG:E"...


----------



## jamirro (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn nun die ganzen Jammerer das Spiel verlassen haben (vorallem die Möchtegerns die in OG aufgrund ihrer Leistungen in WOW -Classic und BC - dachten das sie bewundert würden oder so), ists ja gut. WOW wird weiterleben und vielleicht werden am Schluss die übrigbleiben die WOW einfach immernoch gerne spielen.


----------



## xerkxes (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja schon länger raus aus WoW und würde es nur wieder spielen, wenn sie einen Classic-Realm bringen und zwar einen mit Naxx drin und BC-Talenten raus.


----------



## Zarrine (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiel zwar derzeit noch, aber möchte mich trotzdem mal zu Wort melden hier: seit einigen Jahren nun bin ich immer wieder mal für ein paar Wochen oder auch Monate auf WoW, ich kann das nicht über Jahre spielen, wie so viele andere. Das hat aber weniger mit dem Content zu tun - bisher hat mich immer der /2er Chat verjagt und auch die WoW-Unart, für alles und jedes ne Modenschau abzuhalten.

Meine virtuelle Heimat war allerdings über Jahre HdRo. Nun ist das Spiel zum Abzocker des Jahres verkommen, hier gewinnt wer Geld hat. Als Besitzer eines Life-Time-Abos müsste ich theoretisch nichts mehr bezahlen. Aber recht viele Features, gerade rund um die Legendarys, wurden als ingame Aktion herausgenommen und sind nur noch über das Shop zu haben.  Nichts gegen Shops - aber wenn man dort Verbesserungen der Grundwerte eines Charakters kaufen kann, Cheater-Rollen fürs PvP (z. B. Rollen zum Aufdecken von schleichenden Gegnern) ist es ein reines Pay2Win geworden und nichts mehr für mich. Diese Abzocke verbreitet sich nun auch zu Aion, wer weiss dann noch was ein Monat Spielen kosten wird?

In dieser Beziehung ist Blizz (noch) zuverlässig - im shop nichts, was im Kampf nützlich ist. Die Kosten für das Spielen sind kalkulierbar und meine Gegner haben keine versteckten Vorteile. überdies muss sagen - nach etlichen Jahren Spielerfahrung - WoW hat den besten ingame Support mit den kompetentesten und freundlichsten GMs (wer schon mal mit HdRo-GMs zu tun hatte, weiss wovon ich rede^^) 

Wer sich die Mühe u./o. den Spass macht, mal die neu aufgepeppten Gebiete und Story-q (z. B. Untote) mit Muse durchzuspielen, wird feststellen, dass WoW auch für alte wowler noch einiges zu bieten hat.


----------



## Nassren (31. Dezember 2011)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Gibt aber immer wieder neue Generationen die dann nach kommen sollten ;P



Hat es ja auch gegeben nur das nicht für jeden der gegangen ist ein neuer gekommen ist!
Was zum teil aber auch an der fülle der angebote liegt, als WoW raus gekommen ist gab es nichts Vergleichbares das ist heute anderst!
Und ich als jemand der recht viel gespielt hat sage heute jedem der mich fragt "fang es nicht an du verlierst einen Ars.... voll zeit damit".
Verstehe mich nicht falsch ich spiele immer noch aber bei weitem nicht mehr so viel wie früher, was eindeutig an meiner wuderbaren Frau und unserer gemeinsamen Tochter liegt und ich habe es auch nur noch nicht ganz aufgegeben weil meine Frau Schicht arbeitet und ich wenn meine Frau Spät arbeitet und meine Tochter im Bett ist die zeit dazu habe dieses "Glück" hat aber nicht jeder!


----------



## Wayne o_O (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch seit einigen Monaten aus WoW raus, bzw. eig. schon seit Mitte LK (PDC? release) immer mal wieder inaktiv.

Mich reizt WoW mit extremer Itemspirale und Itementwertung nach 6 oder 7 Jahren einfach nicht mehr auf lange Zeit, als ich jung war (haha)
war das anders, Classic und BC hab ich mit begeisterung gezockt

Heute hab ich immernoch ab und an Lust, werd mir beizeiten vielleicht mal wieder nen Abo zulegen, aber mein Mainchar steht zur Zeit nich so gut da (Schamy  ja Heal is OP ich weiß, aber wer heilt schon )

und auf etwaige Twinks keine Lust.

Das einzige was mich an WoW noch reizt ist das PvP und bisschen PvE mit der Gilde, aber PvP das war immer mein Anreiz  (ich freu mich schon auf Tera, wird ein Blick wert sein)

Sonst spiel ich heute nurnoch DotA-Klone a la LoL und HoN  ab und an WH40k:Spacemarine, bisschen BF3


----------



## Tuetenpenner (31. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwo habe ich neulich gelesen, dass zwar viele Spieler gegangen sind (hauptsächlich Chinesen, wie ja bereits beaknnt), der Umsatz durch WoW aber gestiegen ist. Sprich für 3 Chinesen die aufhören fängt einer auf den "normalen" Severn an und zahlt das 3 oder 4 fache an Abogebühren (in China kostet das Abo sehr viel weniger).


----------



## salamipizza (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele zwar immer noch WoW, aber weniger als früher.

ZZ haben es mir besonders Skyrim und World of Tanks angetan, womit ich meine Zeit lieber verbringe.

Werde aber wegen Gilde und meinem Druiden erstmal nicht mit WoW aufhören, weil ich noch kein großes MMOG gefunden habe, welches eine solche Klasse, wie den WoW Druiden hat (kann heilen tanken dd machen und vor Allem sich dabei immer in tolle Gestalten verwandeln) hehe.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues erstmal.

Habe Heute WoW wieder aktiviert, und höre mit SWTOR auf 

Wird einfach total eintönig... auf Level 20 schon...


----------



## Frayvel (1. Januar 2012)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich neulich gelesen, dass zwar viele Spieler gegangen sind (hauptsächlich Chinesen, wie ja bereits beaknnt), der Umsatz durch WoW aber gestiegen ist. Sprich für 3 Chinesen die aufhören fängt einer auf den "normalen" Severn an und zahlt das 3 oder 4 fache an Abogebühren (in China kostet das Abo sehr viel weniger).


Das ist Schwachsinn.
Es ist nicht günstiger es wird nur stundenweise abgebucht, bei den Onlinezeiten die ein Großteil der Spieler hat zahlen sie sogar mehr.
Der Umsatz ist durch den Pet Shop und all so nen Schwachsinn gestiegen, durch den Jahrespass etc.


----------



## mcgeehb (1. Januar 2012)

Frayvel schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn.
> Es ist nicht günstiger es wird nur stundenweise abgebucht, bei den Onlinezeiten die ein Großteil der Spieler hat zahlen sie sogar mehr.
> Der Umsatz ist durch den Pet Shop und all so nen Schwachsinn gestiegen, durch den Jahrespass etc.



Schwachsinn ???

" Pro Spielstunde werden neun Punkte abgerechnet, was umgerechnet rund 4 Cent (0,45 Yuan) entspricht. Da eine Karte 600 WoW-Punkte umfasst, kommt man damit auf knapp 67 Spielstunden. Auf Grund des geringeren Einkommens der chinesischen Bevölkerung erklärt sich auch der niedrige Preis - in Europa zahlen WoW-Spieler bis zu 12,99 Euro pro Monat, was für viele Chinesen wohl über den Verhältnissen liegen dürfte. "

Quelle ?
kannst googlen ...musst nur den text kopieren


----------



## Uratak (1. Januar 2012)

Aktuell spiele ich SWtOR und es macht noch Spass. Mit nun Level 30 und Akt I fertig wiederholen sich aber merklich die Quests. Instanzen und Raids lass ich erstmal außen vor um dann mit Level 50 noch was "neues" zu haben. Zu Beginn war SW sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig - jetzt spielt es sich aber langsam ein und wenn ich die Raids angetestet habe wird sich entscheiden ob SW als WoW Ersatz taugt.


SW macht nichts groß anders. Das Spiel ist neu und wie damals hinkt es an einigen Kinderkrankheiten. Deutlich positiver sind die Klassenbezogenen Quests zu werte. Da kommt deutlich mehr Spass bei rum. Weiterhin positiv ist selbst der Schwierigkeitsgrad beim leveln - auch wenn man als Tank mit nem Heilerbegleiter endlos pullen kann.


Vom Jahrespass in WoW sind noch 3 Monate "offen" und aktuell geht WoW nur noch für die 10er HC Raids auf ... an den Feiertagen sogar nur NHC in 2 Stunden Clear :C.



Aktuell für mich der Trend in Richtung Star Wars


----------



## Ganur (1. Januar 2012)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Frohes neues erstmal.
> 
> Habe Heute WoW wieder aktiviert, und höre mit SWTOR auf
> 
> Wird einfach total eintönig... auf Level 20 schon...



schön somit haben wir mehr platz in swtor

wo die ganzen wow spieler hin sind, die spielen was anderes,
die haben vermutlich die schnauze voll von den ewigen änderungen.
auch die aussicht auf (den) mist sind nicht gerade berauschend.
hätte blizz mehr auf die community gehört anstatt an ihnen vorbeizuarbeiten und das spiel auf den asia markt zu zuschneiden,
würden heute sicher noch mehr wow zocken.
ich hab wow (vorerst) mal den rücken gekehrt, keine ahnung was die zukunft bringt.


----------



## k0ller (2. Januar 2012)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Frohes neues erstmal.
> 
> Habe Heute WoW wieder aktiviert, und höre mit SWTOR auf
> 
> Wird einfach total eintönig... auf Level 20 schon...


diesen post find ich herrlich, wenn man bedenkt das man bei manchem server ne stunde wartezeit hat


----------



## Fumika (2. Januar 2012)

Ganur schrieb:


> schön somit haben wir mehr platz in swtor
> 
> hätte blizz mehr auf die community gehört
> und das spiel auf den asia markt zu zuschneiden



Kann mann eig die *WoW ist fürn Arsch* Argumente irgendwo copy / pasten ?

Ich lese immer das selbe Asia Markt geblubber.... War ja damals auch ganz heftig mit dem Wikinger Markt als Wotlk rauskam.
Blizz höhrt leider zu sehr auf die community deswegen is das game ja auch so leicht ( whine / cry more threads ).

Irgendwer hatt damals diese beiden Argumente gebracht und jeder labert se nach Oo. 

2 total sinnlose aussagen die verbreitet werden ;P


----------



## k0ller (3. Januar 2012)

Fumika schrieb:


> Blizz höhrt leider zu sehr auf die community deswegen is das game ja auch so leicht ( whine / cry more threads ).
> 
> Irgendwer hatt damals diese beiden Argumente gebracht und jeder labert se nach Oo.
> 
> 2 total sinnlose aussagen die verbreitet werden ;P


also ich weis nicht, irgend wie muss doch was wahres dran sein^^


----------



## Fedaykin (3. Januar 2012)

Ganur schrieb:


> hätte blizz mehr auf die community gehört anstatt an ihnen vorbeizuarbeiten und das spiel auf den asia markt zu zuschneiden,



Ohje, wie falsch du doch liegst mein Bruder....


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele immer noch WoW und das wird wohl auch erstmal so bleiben. Warum auch nicht? Es macht mir noch Spaß und das ist doch die Hauptsache. Ich liebe Azeroth mit all seinen Facetten, der veralteten aber liebevollen Grafik und den unendlich vielen Gimmicks hinter jeder Ecke. Sogar das ausrüsten meiner Chars motiviert immer noch, als altgedienter Diablo-Zocker freu ich mich über jede Itemverbesserung.^^ SW:ToR ist erstmal keine Option, bei allem was ich darüber gelesen hab beschlich mich bisher der Eindruck "Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher". Ist wie bei Hangover 2... selber Film an anderem Schauplatz. Zudem dürfte sich auch die Community nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, schließlich wechseln viele WoWler nach eigenem Bekunden dorthin. Mir tun die Entwickler da jetzt schon leid, zumindest steht ja zu befürchten dass das ewige Genörgel und Geweine dann eben dort weitergeht. Es heißt dann nur halt "FU Bioware" statt "FU Blizz". Ich hoffe die Firma weiß auf was sie sich da einlässt. Und warum soll ich meine teils jahrelang hochgepäppelten Charaktere liegenlassen und wieder bei Null anfangen, nur um so ziemlich haargenau dasselbe zu tun? Nur halt in einem SciFi-Universum statt Fantasy? Ich bin seit gut 20 Jahren großer Fan der (alten) Star Wars-Filme, aber das ist es ja eben - wenn ich Lust darauf hab schau ich mir die Filme an.

Macht was ihr wollt, ich bleib WoW vorerst treu. Ich versteh auch nicht warum einige mit fast schon religiösem Eifer das Ende von WoW herbeireden WOLLEN. Was bringt euch das? Es ist ein Spiel, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht mehr gefällt wird es deinstalliert und ein neues gesucht. Ganz einfach. So ein Theater wie um WoW hab ich noch nie erlebt und ich spiele PC- und Videospiele seit Ende der 80er Jahre. Leben und leben lassen, wer sich in die SW:ToR-Loginwarteschlangen einreihen will soll das tun. Und wer WoW die Treue hält hat ebenso das Recht dazu.


----------



## wolow (4. Januar 2012)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich die verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade negiere, sondern damit das man leider den DF nutzen muss um schneller an die Set Boni zu kommen, zumindest im aktuellen Content.
> Leider ist es quasi eine Art gildeninterner Zwang, nach dem Motto, "hey, hier farmen 9 Spieler den DF um an die Set-Boni zu kommen, tue du das gefälligst auch". Das wurde in unserer Gilde zwar nie so offen gesagt, aber im Endeffekt ist es so.



Das habe ich schon mehrfach von Leuten gehört, sogar aus meiner Gilde. Allerdings sollte man zumindest so ehrlich sein zuzugeben, das es sich dabei um das Fehlverhalten der Mitspieler handelt und nicht am DF liegt.

Sowas muss halt angesprochen und ausgesporchen werden in einer Gilde. Geht das nicht so ist das keine Gilde sondern nix anderes wie ne 08/15 Randomgrp die sich durch Zufall mehrmals getroffen hat.

WOW ist was man draraus macht. Das gilt im übrigen auch für SWTOR und alle anderen Games auch.


----------



## Garthel (4. Januar 2012)

Ich muss sagen das WoW (mal wieder) auf dem Rechner verstauben kann. Entgegen meiner
ersten Planung mit SW:tor zu warten habe ich es mir letzte Woche doch zugelegt. Ansich
macht es Spaß, jedenfalls fesselt die Storry mehr wie die von WoW. Werde also erstmal bei
meinem Sith bleiben, die Geschichte genießen und dann in einigen Wochen (bin erst lev19),
nach der Storryline entscheiden ob ich WoW reaktiviere oder bei SW bleibe.


----------



## Heydu (4. Januar 2012)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon länger raus aus WoW und würde es nur wieder spielen, wenn sie einen Classic-Realm bringen und zwar einen mit Naxx drin und BC-Talenten raus.


Ich spiele seit 23.11.2010 WoW nicht mehr. Das war genau da, wo Patch 4.0 rauskam, Vorbereitung auf Cata. Denn die neuen (beschissenen) Talente machten alle meine 10 chars (auf max. Stufe) unmöglich, sie zu spielen. Ich hatte plötzlich null Ahnung von meinen Klassen (und da war ich Gott sei dank nicht der einzige, dem es so ging. 

Viele in der Fam und im Kollegenkreis hatten plötzlich keine Lust mehr und hörten eins nachm anderen auf. Heute spielen gerade mal 3 von meinen Kollegen das Spiel noch (vorher machten wir unsere eigene 25-er raids!!!). Wir haben schon längst Ersatz gefunden: League of Legends, Team Fortress 2, Anno 2070, Battlefield 3(hammer!), X3 Albion Prelude, C&C Kane's Rache und vieles mehr...


Traurige Sache mit WoW. Aber anscheinend machts einigen von euch immer noch fun ^^. Spätestens mit MoP müssten 50% der WoW Spieler mit dem Spiel aufhören! Denn das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur lächerlich, was die da bringen. Ja nu, jedem seine Meinung!


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2012)

Es wird etwas geändert und du kannst NICHTS mehr spielen?

Wie hast du die Euroumstellung überlebt? Oder das Ende der DDR? Und wie hast du dich daran gewöhnt, "League of Legends, Team Fortress 2, Anno 2070, Battlefield 3(hammer!), X3 Albion Prelude, C&C Kane's Rache und vieles mehr..." zu spielen?


----------



## Heydu (4. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Euroumstellung überlebt?




Gar nicht? Ich benutze immer noch Schweizer Franken 





Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oder das Ende der DDR?



kenne nur geschichten, nie erlebt ^^



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und wie hast du dich daran gewöhnt, "League of Legends, Team Fortress 2, Anno 2070, Battlefield 3(hammer!), X3 Albion Prelude, C&C Kane's Rache und vieles mehr..." zu spielen?



League of Legends: Habe WC II - WC III + TFT gezockt, entsprechend war der einstieg kinderleicht 

Team Fortress 2 basiert auf Half Life 2. Und ich habe HL 2 und diverse, andere Ego-Shooter gezockt  (CS: 1.6, CS:CZ, CS:S)Battlefield 3: Ganz einfach, weil ich seit Battlefield 1942 dabei bin.

C&C: Kane's Rache: Hab Viele C&C Reihen gezockt, aber Spielprinzip hat sich nie so krass verändert wie in WoW zu ARSCH-Cata

Anno 2070: habe Anno 1701, Anno 1402+Venedig gezockt, und Spielprinzip blieb IMMER gleich! Gab immer was zu entdecken. WoW war bis Wotlk so. Ab Cata hiess es: nimm alte Scheisse, recycle die Scheisse und mach daraus ne neue Scheisse.


X3: Ablion Prelude: Bin Seit X2 - Die Bedrohung dabei und Spielprinzip blieb IMMER, IMMER, IMMER gleich. Das Spiel wurde immer komplexer, gab mehr Schiffe, vor allem neu entworfen durch Forschung (Spiel-Logik), neue Waffen, neue Stationen. Aber das wichtigste blieb! Der rote Faden blieb!Bei WoW wurde der rote Faden durch Geld ersetzt. Die wollen nur noch Kohle sehen.



noch Fragen?^^


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2012)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 23.11.2010 WoW nicht mehr. Das war genau da, wo Patch 4.0 rauskam, Vorbereitung auf Cata. Denn die neuen (beschissenen) Talente machten alle meine 10 chars (auf max. Stufe) unmöglich, sie zu spielen. Ich hatte plötzlich null Ahnung von meinen Klassen (und da war ich Gott sei dank nicht der einzige, dem es so ging.


Das mit den Talenten ging fast jedem so, aber es war echt spannend. Zumindest empfand ich es damals so. Wir hockten im TS grübelten, probierten aus und suchten die seltenden neuen Guides um Abhilfe zu schaffen. Das war großartig, denn die Zeit vor dem Patch 4.0 war der Horror. Ein Jahr ICC (!), dann kommt ein Patch der etwas Schwung reinbringt und du sagst dazu aufgewärmte Kacke. Man konnte wieder Questen ohne die Questslogs mitsprechen zu können. Von dem erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad mit Cata mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2012)

Natürlich gab es neue Talente, aber spieltechnisch hat sich nur wenig verändert. Die Jägerumstellung ist zwar gravierend gewesen, aber du sprachst von allen 10 Klassen.

Und da du ja mit 4.0 sofort aufgehört hast, hast du dir wohl kaum die Mühe gemacht, dir die Bäume mal genauer anzuschauen, einfach mal durchzuskillen.

Du hattest halt plötzlich 36 statt 51 Talentpunkte und bei keiner Klasse war mehr etwas geskillt. Natürlich muss man sich dann mal mit jeder der 10 Klassen hinsetzen und sich die Bäume mal 5 Minuten anschauen, aber direkt zu sagen, das man KEINE mehr spielen kann ... das ist einfach nur übertrieben. 
Natürlich war das heilige Theorycrafting dann schließlich in einigen Belangen anderer Meinung als die Erstskillung, die man wählte, aber wirklich falsch war immer nur weniges. Das waren höchstens mal andere Ansätze.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2012)

Heydu schrieb:


> Anno 2070: habe Anno 1701, Anno 1402+Venedig gezockt, und Spielprinzip blieb IMMER gleich! Gab immer was zu entdecken. WoW war bis Wotlk so. Ab Cata hiess es: nimm alte Scheisse, recycle die Scheisse und mach daraus ne neue Scheisse.


Ach komm schon! Das ist doch kein Argument. Mit Cata wurde das alte System renoviert. Klar, es war nicht revolutionär, aber bitter nötig. Die Inis waren in Cata endlich wieder schwer, die ersten Heros haben (zumindest uns) alles abverlangt, klar mit dem Equip am Anfang.
Was komplett neu war, war das Talentsystem. Und was jetzt? Jetzt heulst du, dass du dich umstellen musstes? Ich wüsste mal gerne, wie ein Patch aussehen muss um dich glücklich zu machen, aber das weißt du wahrscheinlich selber nicht so genau...

Und wer wärmt altes Zeug denn nicht auf? Hö? Anno tut es und das tolle Battlefield macht es noch dreister und verlangt für drei Handvoll neue Maps und einen kurzen Storymodus den Vollpreis von bis zu 70 Euro. Wenn das mal nicht aufgewärmt ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## wolow (4. Januar 2012)

Heydu schrieb:


> hust, etwas? für dich heisst, von mana auf Fokus ist etwas? komplettes Talentsystem wird überarbeitet und alles neu erfunden und du nennst das etwas?



Ja!

Nebenbei bemerkt: in 95% aller WOW Threads ist zu lesen das alles so langweilig wäre weil es ja immer das selbe und ohne Innovation und altbacken und und und.

Dann kommt Blizz mit ner Innovation, holt Dich aus Deiner angestaubten Rota und was ist die Reaktion? : Früher war alles besser. Merkst was?


----------



## Cantharion (4. Januar 2012)

Da bringen sie mal eine Inovation und dann flamst du rum weil du deine Rota ändern musst? Mit deinem Hirn (?) bist du immernoch im verkorksten Classic hängengeblieben oder?


----------



## Heydu (4. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Weg mit der Beleidigung, das hab ich definitiv nicht verdient.



Tschuldigung! 



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Natürlich gab es neue Talente, aber spieltechnisch hat sich nur wenig verändert. Die Jägerumstellung ist zwar gravierend gewesen, aber du sprachst von allen 10 Klassen.
> 
> Und da du ja mit 4.0 sofort aufgehört hast, hast du dir wohl kaum die Mühe gemacht, dir die Bäume mal genauer anzuschauen, einfach mal durchzuskillen.
> 
> ...




Natürlich habe ich mich mit den Talenten auseinander gesetzt. Denn schliesslich habe ich aufm Test-Server ja auch gezockt. 

Aber ich sah einfach keinen Sinn mehr drin. Ich hatte plötzlich null Bock, obwohl meine klassen super eq waren, konnte ich einfach nicht so spielen, wie vor 4.0. 
8 von meinen 10 Chars hatten Dualskillung. Nicht nur bei Jäger hat sich was geändert: DK war auch komplett anders! Plötzlich war Frost kein Tank mehr, sondern Blut, beim Pala gab es plötzlich Heilige Siegel (kA wie das genau hiess, waren 3 Punkte, die man durch heiligschaden holte) beim Hexer wars auch so. Gab wieder so 3 Dunkle-Magie-punkte (helft mir nach). 
Mit dem Jäger konnte ich einfach gar nix machen. BM war beschissen, und die andere skillungen waren so scheisse, dass der dmg nicht mal halb so gut war wie vorher. Druide-Heiler durfte plötzlich kein Baum mehr sein (wtf?). Mit pala tank und krieger tank musste ich plötzlich alles rausholen, damit ich ein wenig aggro mache. Die dds machten mehr aggro als ich, obwohl die ned mal halb so gut ausgestattet waren wie ich. 

Weihe hatte plötzlich CD (wtf). Alle aggro-machende-fähigkeiten bei der kriegerin hatten plötzlich CD...was soll das? wo bleibt da der spass? mir machts nicht spass, wenn ich vorm bildschirm schwitzen muss, nur damit ich aggro halten kann. Vom heilen will ich gar nicht reden. Als Priester/Schami/DuDu heilte ich plötzlich nur noch halb so gut wie vorher. 


Die Krönung war: Meisterschaftspunkte. Da sag ich nur noch: Headshot!


----------



## Heydu (4. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Da bringen sie mal eine Inovation und dann flamst du rum weil du deine Rota ändern musst? Mit deinem Hirn (?) bist du immernoch im verkorksten Classic hängengeblieben oder?




Lol, aus alte scheiss mach was neues nennst du inovation? Komm, ändern wir mal Classic-Welt zu Cata, und voila!
^




wolow schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt: in 95% aller WOW Threads ist zu lesen das alles so langweilig wäre weil es ja immer das selbe und ohne Innovation und altbacken und und und.
> 
> Dann kommt Blizz mit ner Innovation, holt Dich aus Deiner angestaubten Rota und was ist die Reaktion? : Früher war alles besser. Merkst was?




Die Talente hätten die wenigstens so lassen können ^^ Ausserdem mochte ich meine angestaubte Rota, weils mir so spass machte. Ich kannte alle meine klassen


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe eben diverse Kommentare gelöscht. Beleidigungen gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer Netiquette, der Ihr bei Eurer Anmeldung auf buffed.de zugestimmt habt. ( http://www.buffed.de/Netiquette/ ).
Ihr dürft/sollt natürlich Eure Meinungen vertreten, dabei aber auf Eure Wortwahl achten.
Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis :-)



Ich habe zu danken.


----------



## Fedaykin (4. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich habe eben diverse Kommentare gelöscht. Beleidigungen gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer Netiquette, der Ihr bei Eurer Anmeldung auf buffed.de zugestimmt habt. ( http://www.buffed.de/Netiquette/ ).
> Ihr dürft/sollt natürlich Eure Meinungen vertreten, dabei aber auf Eure Wortwahl achten.
> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis :-)



Vielen Dank an das Moderatorenteam für das schnelle, konsequente und professionelle Eingreifen. Danke!


----------



## s4nct0 (5. Januar 2012)

Hm ok habe jetzt hier nicht viel gelesen... Abberrr natürlich bin ich zu SW:TOR gegangen. 

Sith Jugger geilste beste tollste Tank geilste Spiel, schönste Story(Das ist objektiv, keinesfalls subjektiv!!!!!), gut schöne Story beim Sith im Sinne von man kann alles erwürgen was nicht bei drei auf'm Baum ist hrhrhr.
Kurz zu den Gründen: Wenn auch ausgelutscht, Leute bringen wir es auf den Punkt, Cata war/ist/bleibt das *allerletzte* Addon. Gott mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter wenn ich nur daran denke ich müsste noch einmal in diesen (beleidigung)Vortex Gipfel oder zum 380mal Trolle verhauen die ich eigentlich vor 4 Jahren schon alle um die Ecke gebracht hab.
Und nein ich bin wirklich nicht der Meinung das man bei diesem Thema objektiv bleiben sollte, man will den Leuten die sich den Krampf noch antun eigentlich nur helfen ist ja nicht böse gemeint oder ähnliches. 
Also sprach der Prophet:
Ihr Jünger der World of Warcraft lasst euch nicht von negativ Meldungen durch die Blizzardzentrale im Buffedteam abschrecken. Ihr sollt euer Abo kündigen, in den Supermarkt eurer Wahl gehen und SW:TOR bestellen. Fortan sollt ihr keinem anderen Spiel eurer Geld bringen und nie wieder eine Minute eurer Zeit in einem solchen verschwenden.
Bibel Neuestes Testament Darth Sidious Seite 1 Vers 12.

Falls einer irgendwo in diesem Text unwahrheiten finden "sollte" und diese nun gern zu Augen führen möchte. 

1. Ja bin Star Wars Fanboy seit ich denken kann, naja seit ich halt den ersten Comic in der Hand hatte . Und jeder der mir das vorwirft spielt mit Puppen und fährt nen rosa Escort, da diskutier ich garnicht.

2.Thema Buffed: In fast jeder überschrift die man mittlerweile liest findet sich ein negativ Touch in Richtung SW:TOR jaja ich weiß stimmt nicht und ihr seit ganz neutral als Blizzard Fansite. Aber extra einen Artikel zu verfassen, das bei den Inselaffen das Spiel nicht mehr oft verkauft wird ist schon komisch oder? Ansonsten bitte ab jetzt immer  die neuesten Verkaufszahlen von WoW,Rift,Hdro und den Sims in Slowenien und der Ukraine. Aber gut wer die Guides liest weiß ja auch das bis auf Berufe von dem Spiel nicht allzuviel angekommen ist in der Redaktion^^

3. Thema Cata: Bitte? Das is nunmal so.

Falls sich jemand auf die Füsse getreten fühlt SORRY will keinen angreifen nur helfen wirklich


----------



## Koshei (5. Januar 2012)

s4nct0 schrieb:


> 2.Thema Buffed: In fast jeder überschrift die man mittlerweile liest findet sich ein negativ Touch in Richtung SW:TOR jaja ich weiß stimmt nicht und ihr seit ganz neutral als Blizzard Fansite. Aber extra einen Artikel zu verfassen, das bei den Inselaffen das Spiel nicht mehr oft verkauft wird ist schon komisch oder? Ansonsten bitte ab jetzt immer  die neuesten Verkaufszahlen von WoW,Rift,Hdro und den Sims in Slowenien und der Ukraine. Aber gut wer die Guides liest weiß ja auch das bis auf Berufe von dem Spiel nicht allzuviel angekommen ist in der Redaktion^^



Das Gefühl hab ich auch das die grössten Blizz Fanboys zu Mods gemacht werden wink an Derulu neutral ist anders!!


----------



## Schlamm (5. Januar 2012)

Koshei schrieb:


> wink an Derulu neutral ist anders!!


Warum darf ein Mod nicht eine eigene Meinung vertreten? Er diskutiert zwar mit, mehr aber auch nicht. Sind schließlich auch nur Spieler...


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Januar 2012)

Koshei schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hab ich auch das die grössten Blizz Fanboys zu Mods gemacht werden wink an Derulu neutral ist anders!!



Ja ich finde auch wie er im SWTOR Forum versucht neutral zu wirken aber trotzdem möglichst kleine Spitzen zu verteilen ist fast schon amüsant :-) In den News zu den PvP Änderungen wird dann auch mal von nebulösen Ankündigungen gesprochen.


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja ich finde auch wie er im SWTOR Forum versucht neutral zu wirken aber trotzdem möglichst kleine Spitzen zu verteilen ist fast schon amüsant :-) In den News zu den PvP Änderungen wird dann auch mal von nebulösen Ankündigungen gesprochen.



Keine Sorge, ich verteile auch hier kleine Spitzen... (gerne dann, wenn scheinbare Fakten genannt werden, die 1 min googlen widerlegen können  )

Das letzte Mal in WoW eingeloggt habe ich am 23.12.

Das letzte Mal aus SW:Tor ausgeloggt habe ich gestern (4.1.) um 22:06

Und, dass ich neutral zu sein hätte, wäre mir auch neu, schließlich bin ich kein Mitarbeiter bei buffed, sondern ein User wie jeder andere hier auch, lediglich mit der Aufgabe, die Einhaltung der Netiquette zu überwachen...das geht auch mit nicht "neutraler" Meinung

Und um die Meinung der hier wirklich arbeitenden Autoren (auch "buffed Mitarbeiter") würde ich mir auch nicht so große Sorgen machen, soweit ich weiß, spielen viele gar kein WoW mehr und sind Riesen-StarWarsNerds


----------



## Mikehoof (5. Januar 2012)

Da sieht man es doch! Wer um 22:06 Uhr schon ausloggt hat ein Problem ;-) Na gut wenn du das hier auch machst soll es mir recht sein, dazu verfolge ich diesen Bereich nicht mehr genug. Sorgen mache ich mir im übrigen um Spiele schon mal nicht wirklich viele. Buffed verdient nunmal, zumindest tippe ich das, das meiste Geld mit WoW und von daher kann ich mir eine vollkommen neutrale Einstellung nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Da sieht man es doch! Wer um 22:06 Uhr schon ausloggt hat ein Problem ;-) Na gut wenn du das hier auch machst soll es mir recht sein, dazu verfolge ich diesen Bereich nicht mehr genug.



Naja wer um 13:00 einloggt, darf doch mal um 22:00 Uhr ausloggen


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2012)

Gilden-TS mit einem Bekannten:

"is nich schlimm, sind halt nur mal 4 Stunden Arbeit ..."
"4 Stunden? Ihr spinnt doch. So, bin jetz mal offline, bin ja schon 7 Stunden hier"
"Ist doch noch früh"
"ja, aber das sind 7 Stunden ... wer spielt denn schon so lang??"

Kurzer Blick auf unsere Onlinezeiten...
Sonntag (weil wirs können  )
6:48 Member 1 kommt online (schlafen is für Weicheier)
7:30 Member 2 geht online (öööh ... 2 Tage Wochenende, da kann man sich nich umgewöhnen)
Farmbetrieb
10:30 Gildenmeister "morgöön ... na schon fleißig?"
"aber sicher doch"
11:00 Meine Wenigkeit geht mal schaun, was so früh schon los ist ...
11:20 "na? ne Instanz?"
"nö, farmen"
13:00 Member 1 "so...ich schmeiß mich ma ne Runde aufs Sofa"
Member 2 "ich mach mir auch mal was zu essen"
13:30 Member 2 "so wieder da"
14:00 Ich "so, ich leg mich auch mal n paar Minuten hin und mach was zu essen"
14:10 Gildenmeister "Mittagspause"
14:11 Member 2 hockt auch im Pausenchannel
15:00 Ich gehe wieder online
15:10 Member 2 "und was machen wir jetzt?"
"och so 1-2 Instanzen"
16:00 Gildenmeister "da bin ich wieder ... na was macht ihr schönes?"
16:10 Member 1 "naa? schön geschlafen? können wa ja jetz beginnen"
20:00 Gildenmeister "bin dann auch mal weg"
21:00 Member 3 "nabönd ... will noch wer mit?"
22:00 Member 1 + 2 quit
22:30 Ich offline

Halten wir fest ... 11 Uhr reingegangen, zwischen 14 - 15 Uhr Mittag, bis 22:30 durchziehen ...und das ist der normale Sonntag  Und ganz ehrlich ... all diese Stunden kümmern mich nicht^^ Dat is einfach nur, weils Spaß macht.


----------



## Garthel (5. Januar 2012)

Nunja, jedem so wie er es mag. ^^

Mo-Fr 8-10Uhr und 20-22Uhr gerade mal Freizeit, da wird wenig gespielt.
Sa-So 9-14Uhr "Freizeit", dannach steht die Familie im Vordergrund, habe
das "Glück" noch keinen Nachwuchs zu haben...ab dann wird es die Freizeit
am Wochenende wohl garnicht mehr geben.

Ich kann somit an meinen Fingern abzählen wieviel Zeit ich die Woche mit
WoW bzw SW:tor verbringe/verbracht habe...ausser natürlich ich habe wie
letzte Woche Urlaub, da hab ich es auf ganze 18h Spielzeit gebracht. ^^

Wenn ich es also auf einen Monat (30 Tage) umrechne verbringe ich ~77h 
(sollte ich Urlaub haben) in der virtuellen Welt, stolze 17Cent/h gehen bei 
einem WoW-Abo drauf, oder derzeit ~60Cent/h für SW:tor (Anschaffungskosten). 
Ich muss daehrlich sagen...die Kosten von SW:tor sind mir da derzeit lieber, bessere
Storry halt, kann da den Sith-Attentäter nur empfehlen...einfach Klasse,
wenn auch etwas vorhersehbar, aber dass hat man ja in jedem Spiel, wenn
ich da an die Handlungen in Skyrim denke...tztztz.

Aber egal, solang ich noch die kostenlose Spielzeit dank der Anschaffung habe
wird SW:tor gespielt...hoffe bis dahin 50 zu sein (auch wenn ich bezweifle dass
dies in ~3 ingame-Tagen möglich ist) und entscheide dann anhand des Endcontent.
Da die Hintergrundgeschichte aber so gut ist tut es mir auch nicht weh noch
einen Monat zu bezahlen, nur um zu erfahren ob ich und wenn, wie, ein Darth
werde...kann diese Zash nicht ausstehen und will sie umhauen.


----------



## otothegoglu (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und spiele jetzt alle "guten" Spiele auf der PS3 nach.

Und ich geh wieder Trainieren...netter Ausgleich, auch wenn ich manchaml doch gerne reinschauen würde^^


----------



## Bezzlebub (7. Januar 2012)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ach komm schon! Das ist doch kein Argument. Mit Cata wurde das alte System renoviert. Klar, es war nicht revolutionär, aber bitter nötig. Die Inis waren in Cata endlich wieder schwer, die ersten Heros haben (zumindest uns) alles abverlangt, klar mit dem Equip am Anfang.
> Was komplett neu war, war das Talentsystem. Und was jetzt? Jetzt heulst du, dass du dich umstellen musstes? Ich wüsste mal gerne, wie ein Patch aussehen muss um dich glücklich zu machen, aber das weißt du wahrscheinlich selber nicht so genau...
> 
> Und wer wärmt altes Zeug denn nicht auf? Hö? Anno tut es und das tolle Battlefield macht es noch dreister und verlangt für drei Handvoll neue Maps und einen kurzen Storymodus den Vollpreis von bis zu 70 Euro. Wenn das mal nicht aufgewärmt ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



an BF 3 ist nichts aufgewärmt außer das Addon Back to Karkland oder wie das heißt und das kostet wenn du keine limited edition besitzt 15euro und 70 euro wo lebst du ? für XBox und PS3 villt. also ich zahle 45 euro für BF 3 !!!!!!!

und jetzt zum topic ich bin noch bei WoW spiele aber noch andere sachen wie FIFA oder BF 3


----------



## Cantharion (7. Januar 2012)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Und wer wärmt altes Zeug denn nicht auf? Hö? Anno tut es und das tolle Battlefield macht es noch dreister und verlangt für drei Handvoll neue Maps und einen kurzen Storymodus den Vollpreis von bis zu 70 Euro. Wenn das mal nicht aufgewärmt ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



Für einen guten onlineshooter mit toller Grafik geb ich gerne 50euro (PC) aus - da ist mir die Story egal da ich sie eh nur maximal 'ne Stunde spiele.


----------



## Schlamm (7. Januar 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> an BF 3 ist nichts aufgewärmt außer das Addon Back to Karkland oder wie das heißt und das kostet wenn du keine limited edition besitzt 15euro und 70 euro wo lebst du ? für XBox und PS3 villt. also ich zahle 45 euro für BF 3 !!!!!!!
> 
> und jetzt zum topic ich bin noch bei WoW spiele aber noch andere sachen wie FIFA oder BF 3


Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich mit dem "aufgewärmt" hinauswill: 
In Battlefield, FIFA, ANNO etc. macht man seit Jahren das selbe. Jedesmal. Das weiß man aber vorher. Es ändert sich selten etwas so signifikant, dass man von einem neuen Spiel spricht, es ist meistens bloss der Nachfolger. Da ein neues Interface, da ein neues Perk, oh neue Zuschauer im Hintergrund. 
Warum sollte man auch etwas was gut läuft ändern? Ist ja auch nichts schlimmes.

Woran ich mich gestört habe, war die Aussage, dass WoW ja langweilig ist, weil nichts neues kommt. Im selben Post werden aber Battlefield, Anno etc angeführt. Da ist es genau das selbe, nur dass es da anscheinend keinen stört. Und warum stört es keinen? 

Ich denke es liegt einfach daran, dass man die anderen Games keine 7 Jahr lang gespielt hat. Wenn für genau diesen aktuellen Battlefield sechs oder sieben Jahre lang immer wieder Addons ausgeliefert werden...hmm...ich weiß nicht ob alle da nicht schreien würden.

"Brauch ja auch nicht, kommt ja immer wieder ein neuer Teil raus". Bei einem schon so riesigen MMO solch einen Umbruch zu machen, ist viel Arbeit von nöten. Oh, moment! Das wurde ja mit dem Addon Cataclysm gemacht. Komisch...sowas aber auch.

So, und jetzt kommst du.


----------



## Imba-Noob (7. Januar 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass die meisten gekündigten Accs aus dem asiatischen Raum stammen hast Du mitbekommen?



Sicherlich einer der Gründe, warum das nächste Addon einen asiatischen Touch bekommt,


----------



## Thestixxxx (7. Januar 2012)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Sicherlich einer der Gründe, warum das nächste Addon einen asiatischen Touch bekommt,




Muss aber nicht heissen das so ein pseudo Asiatouch da drüben wirklich gut ankommt.


----------



## Hakaba (7. Januar 2012)

wen interessiert das wo die hingegangen sind? soll jetz kein angriff sein aber ich vermute mal langeweile wenn man sich mich sowas beschäftigt. ^^


----------



## meuzkoder (8. Januar 2012)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Frohes neues erstmal.
> 
> Habe Heute WoW wieder aktiviert, und höre mit SWTOR auf
> 
> Wird einfach total eintönig... auf Level 20 schon...


find echt lustig


----------



## J0DA (9. Januar 2012)

meuzkoder schrieb:


> find echt lustig


jo hab mich drüber auch köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Dexis (10. Januar 2012)

Ich beschwere mich ja gar nicht bei Blizzard als Anbieter des Spiels, denn ich kann das Vorgehen im wirtschaftlichen Sinne durchaus verstehen.
Ich beschwere mich lediglich über die Leute, die dieses Spiel spielen und mit denen ich mich bis vor kurzem auseinander setzen musste. Diese Leute die glauben, dass sie mit ihren monatlichen zwölf Euro den gesamten Server gekauft haben und sich hinter ihrem Schreibtisch benehmen können wie King Kong persönlich. Diese Leute die ihren einzigen Spaß daraus ziehen anderen Spielern etwas zu neiden, zu missbilligen, sie zu beleidigen, ihnen zu schaden, zu verarschen oder auf sonst eine Weise den Spaß zu nehmen. Diese Leute, denen reine Fakten (itemlevel und Loot) mehr bedeuten als das Zusammenspiel, das Jubeln beim Besiegen eines schweren Encounters, das Rumblödeln bei einer abendlichen TS-Runde oder dem sich gegenseitig helfen bei einer Gruppenquest.

Letztendlich ist es bildlich gesprochen eine große Spirale, die meiner Meinung nach immer weiter abwärts geht. Blizzard hatte Perlen, die sie vor die Säue warf. Weil sie diese nicht fraßen da sie nicht oder nur schwer verdaulich waren, änderte Blizz das Futterprogramm und nahm immer leichter zu verdauende Kost. Bis zum heutigen Tage, an dem der Einheitsbrei für jedermann ohne großes Nachdenken hinuntergeschlungen werden kann. Daraus folgte der Umstand, dass die Säue - ´tschuldigung, ich meine natürlich die Spieler - immer schneller alles in sich hineinfressen ohne den einzelnen Bissen zu würdigen. Dabei benehmen sie sich wie die letzten Schweine (Wortspiel!) und fordern immer schneller nach mehr, bis.... tja, wie es ausgeht werden wir schon noch irgendwann sehen.

Ich als zukünftig Außenstehender werde es mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge beobachten, zum einen weil ich meine Freizeit jetzt nicht mehr mit Wut und Hass belegen muss die mir die Community so zahlreich beschert, zum anderen weil ich als Fan des Warcraft-Kosmos natürlich stark an der weitergehenden Geschichte interessiert bin und mich ab sofort mit den Büchern und den Foren begnügen muss.


----------



## Elektron1 (10. Januar 2012)

Dexis schrieb:


> ... Diese Leute die glauben, dass sie mit ihren monatlichen zwölf Euro den gesamten Server gekauft haben und sich hinter ihrem Schreibtisch benehmen können wie King Kong persönlich. Diese Leute die ihren einzigen Spaß daraus ziehen anderen Spielern etwas zu neiden, zu missbilligen, sie zu beleidigen, ihnen zu schaden, zu verarschen oder auf sonst eine Weise den Spaß zu nehmen. Diese Leute, denen reine Fakten (itemlevel und Loot) mehr bedeuten als das Zusammenspiel, das Jubeln beim Besiegen eines schweren Encounters, das Rumblödeln bei einer abendlichen TS-Runde oder dem sich gegenseitig helfen bei einer Gruppenquest.
> 
> ....




Spiel später am Abend, da ist es weniger schlimm. Und das Leben außerhalb des Spiels ist auch nicht anders. Es gibt immer Leute die sich gerade daneben benehmen.. (stell dich irgendwo an und schau mal zu, wie der eine oder andere versucht sich vorzudrängeln - am Schönsten ist es doch, sich solche Leute rauszunehmen und vor allen andern mal so richtig maßzuregelen^^ - in wow gehen diese halt bequem off, deshalb passieren solche Eskapaden dort leider öfters).

Wow hat sich verändert, weil die Spieler sich verändert haben. Wow ist, absolut gesehen, fast ausschließlich besser und ausgefeilter geworden.

vg


----------



## Fedaykin (10. Januar 2012)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich ja gar nicht bei Blizzard als Anbieter des Spiels, denn ich kann das Vorgehen im wirtschaftlichen Sinne durchaus verstehen.
> Ich beschwere mich lediglich über die Leute, die dieses Spiel spielen und mit denen ich mich bis vor kurzem auseinander setzen musste. Diese Leute die glauben, dass sie mit ihren monatlichen zwölf Euro den gesamten Server gekauft haben und sich hinter ihrem Schreibtisch benehmen können wie King Kong persönlich. Diese Leute die ihren einzigen Spaß daraus ziehen anderen Spielern etwas zu neiden, zu missbilligen, sie zu beleidigen, ihnen zu schaden, zu verarschen oder auf sonst eine Weise den Spaß zu nehmen. Diese Leute, denen reine Fakten (itemlevel und Loot) mehr bedeuten als das Zusammenspiel, das Jubeln beim Besiegen eines schweren Encounters, das Rumblödeln bei einer abendlichen TS-Runde oder dem sich gegenseitig helfen bei einer Gruppenquest.
> 
> Letztendlich ist es bildlich gesprochen eine große Spirale, die meiner Meinung nach immer weiter abwärts geht. Blizzard hatte Perlen, die sie vor die Säue warf. Weil sie diese nicht fraßen da sie nicht oder nur schwer verdaulich waren, änderte Blizz das Futterprogramm und nahm immer leichter zu verdauende Kost. Bis zum heutigen Tage, an dem der Einheitsbrei für jedermann ohne großes Nachdenken hinuntergeschlungen werden kann. Daraus folgte der Umstand, dass die Säue - ´tschuldigung, ich meine natürlich die Spieler - immer schneller alles in sich hineinfressen ohne den einzelnen Bissen zu würdigen. Dabei benehmen sie sich wie die letzten Schweine (Wortspiel!) und fordern immer schneller nach mehr, bis.... tja, wie es ausgeht werden wir schon noch irgendwann sehen.
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, kann dich aber nicht verstehen. Aber das erkläre ich gleich.

Dass die WoW Community nicht ganz knusper ist, hast du treffend dargestellt. Gerade der Vergleich mit King Kong vor dem Rechner hat mir gut gefallen. Dennoch verstehe ich nicht wie dies ein Grund sein kann mit dem Spiel aufzuhören.

Ich persönlich spiele seit 2005 mit Menschen zusammen die ich seit diesem Zeitraum kenne und mit Leuten, welche ich auch privat kennen und schätzen gelernt habe. Die von dir beschriebenen King Kongs vor dem Rechner tangieren mich nicht einmal. Ich bin nicht gezwungen mich mit íhnen zu befassen. Wir stellen innerhalb der Gilde unseren eigenen 10er Raid, besuchen Instanzen (alt sowie neu), machen Quatsch, farmen Ruf und Achievements gemeinsam etc.

Wie du siehst bewege ich mich lediglich in meiner Gilde und meinem Bekannten- / Freundeskreis. Und dort fühle ich mich wohl und aufgehoben. Und wenn irgendwelche Halbgescheite meinen sie müssten den großen Larry raushängen lassen und sich wie die Axt im Walde benehmen, sollen sie das bitte auch. Mir ist es persönlich schnurzpiepegal. 

Ich frage mich immer, in welchem Umfeld die Spieler unterwegs waren, welche aus dem oben genannten Grund mit dem Spiel aufhören. Und mal ehrlich, es ist wahrlich nicht schwierig eine Gilde zu finden in der man sich wohlfühlt, in der man sich aufgehoben fühlt, in der man als Spieler und "Mensch", so blöd das auch klingen mag, akzeptiert und respektiert wird.

Wer sich nur mit den besagten King Kongs abgibt, braucht sich am Ende aller Tage auch nicht wundern, dass er keinen Spass mehr an dem Spiel hat. 

Aber sicherlich kommt nun wieder das allseits beliebte Totschlagsargument: "Meine Freunde haben alle aufgehört"

Jaja....blödsinn!

Ich habe viele geschätzte Spieler kommen und gehen sehen. Man findet immer wieder nette Gesellen und schlußendlich werden daraus vielleicht sogar Freundschaften.

Aber vielleicht ist das King Kong Gehabe der Spieler nur eine Resonanz auf das eigene Verhalten, aber so weit wollen wir mit dem Spekulatius doch nicht gehen, oder?


----------



## Thjodrerir (10. Januar 2012)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich ja gar nicht bei Blizzard als Anbieter des Spiels, denn ich kann das Vorgehen im wirtschaftlichen Sinne durchaus verstehen.
> Ich beschwere mich lediglich über die Leute, [.....]



/sign

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! World of Warcraft selber ist ein gelungenes Spiel. Es gibt jedoch einen Teil, der 
mir nicht gefällt: Die Community. Wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist die Community vom Niveau her sehr miserabel, und dieser
Teil des Spiels, ein sehr wichtiger sogar, ist nicht auszuhalten. 

Was ich denke ist dies: Es gibt einfach Leute, die die Meinungen von anderen einfach aufgreifen. Was ich damit sagen
will, ist das eine große Anzahl der Spieler "Mitläufer" sind.  Möglicherweise finden diese den Content sogar gut, 
aber da ihnen jemand gesagt hat, dass der Content zu leicht ist, wollen diese dazugehören, und vertreten daraufhin
diese Meinung auch. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass soviele Spieler regelrecht rumheulen, obwohl diese zum Teil nicht mal raiden, 
bzw. wenige Bosse gelegt haben, um etwas zu beurteilen.


----------



## meuzkoder (12. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> WoW ist nun mal nicht mehr das Spiel was ich vor ein paar Jahren angefangen hab mit spielen wo man sich auch mal klaglos den Arsch weggewipt hat und auch wenn es mal nicht gleich geklappt hat sich einen Kill gemeinsam erarbeitet hat. Ich hab auch nie behauptet das die Ernüchterung garantiert kommen wird aber ich würd ein paar Euro drauf wetten. ^^
> 
> Gibt auch noch andere Gründe z.B. Das Items früher auch nach nem halben Jahr noch was Wert waren usw. Aber das führt in dem Rahmen einfach zu weit.


wenn heute nicht gleich das item gedroppt wird, dann leavet mann einfach ohne komentar^^ ja so ist es muss dir zustimmen


----------



## k0ller (14. Januar 2012)

Hakaba schrieb:


> wen interessiert das wo die hingegangen sind? soll jetz kein angriff sein aber ich vermute mal langeweile wenn man sich mich sowas beschäftigt. ^^


also intressant find ich das schon, bin mal gespannt wann es blizzard intressiert??


----------



## Hakaba (14. Januar 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, kann dich aber nicht verstehen. Aber das erkläre ich gleich.
> 
> Dass die WoW Community nicht ganz knusper ist, hast du treffend dargestellt. Gerade der Vergleich mit King Kong vor dem Rechner hat mir gut gefallen. Dennoch verstehe ich nicht wie dies ein Grund sein kann mit dem Spiel aufzuhören.
> 
> ...




/ sign

sicher liegt es nur an der community. diese ändert sich leider mit der zeit....wie man leider feststellen muß größenteils zum negativen. ich habe gewisse leute kennen und schätzen gelernt. diese tragen enorm zu meinem spielspaß bei. jedoch ist es traurig dass das spiel überwiegend aus neidern und rumgeflame besteht.


----------



## Zentoro (15. Januar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> also intressant find ich das schon, bin mal gespannt wann es blizzard intressiert??



Blizzard interessiert es jetzt schon.

Nach meiner Kündigung haben sie mir einen netten Fragebogen geschickt, der sich mit meinen Gründen für diese Entscheidung beschäftigte.

Ein Teil der Fragen bezog sich sogar direkt auf SWTOR.

Man kann den Leuten von Blizzard viel unterstellen, aber nicht dass sie doof sind.


----------



## Erunia1 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich war bei SWTOR und nun bin ich aber schon wieder zurück


----------



## Lintflas (18. Januar 2012)

Panorama123 schrieb:


> tjo was WoW für mich damals das Genick gebrochen hat fing schon in WotLK an....und zwar der Dungeonfinder....Anfangs noch ganz pratkisch wurden die Spätfolgen doch immer deutlicher. Damals kannten sich viele untereinander, machten gemeinsame Sachen und hatten Spaß dabei. Für mich das wichtigste in einem MMO, heute geht es doch nur noch um First Kills, Gear und prahlerei.



Du sagst es! Der Dungeonfinder ist bei mir unter anderem sogar der Hauptgrund, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.
Die Einführung dieses Tools hat enorm zur Anonymisierung und zum sozialen Verfall der Community beigetragen.
Es findet praktisch keine Kommunikation mehr statt, und man lernt kaum noch die Leute auf dem eigenen Server kennen.

"Hi .. buffs pls .. thx und bye" ist alles was noch in Random-Gruppen besprochen wird. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Derulu (18. Januar 2012)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Du sagst es! Der Dungeonfinder ist bei mir unter anderem sogar der Hauptgrund, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.
> Die Einführung dieses Tools hat enorm zur Anonymisierung und zum sozialen Verfall der Community beigetragen.
> Es findet praktisch keine Kommunikation mehr statt, und man lernt kaum noch die Leute auf dem eigenen Server kennen.
> 
> "Hi .. buffs pls .. thx und bye" ist alles was noch in Random-Gruppen besprochen wird. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.



Worin genau besteht jetzt das Problem selbstständig, so wie früher, Gruppen zu bauen? Ausser, dass es den Chatchannel (und das "Eintragstool, das am Ende auch keiner mehr genutzt hat, Handelschannel ist doch viel bequemer  ) dafür nicht mehr gibt (es gibt ja trotzdem, hat sich nichts geändert, ja man bekommt sogar mit einer selbst zusammengestellten die Punkte, da es dabei nicht um ZufallsGRUPPEN sondern ZufallsDUNGEONS geht...die paar Inis die ich besuche (wenn ich denn mal spiele), besuche ich immer mit selbst gebauten Servergruppen..

Ein reines Komforttool das nur optional, nicht verpflichten ist, zu verdammen und für das Böse schlechthin zu halten, halte ich persönlich für den falschen Ansatz...aber jeder soll das machen, was er für richtig hält


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Januar 2012)

Na hier gibt es 1 Thema das mehrmals angessprochen wurde in den letzten Beiträgen zu dem ich doch gern mal eben meinen Senf abgeben möchte, auch wenn es mich selbst nicht so wirklich interessiert wo welche Spieler warum hingehen.

 Die Böse WoW-Comunity:

Auch für mich ist ein Großteil der Comunity nur noch schwer zu ertragen, unhöflichkeit, intoleranz, arroganz und egoismus scheinen sich enorm auszubreiten. 
Nur hab ich die Beobachtung gemacht dass dies mitnichten ein WoW Phänomen ist. Das zieht sich quer durch die gesammte Gesellschaft und wird auch wohl kaum vor anderen Comunities halt machen.


----------



## Vintar (18. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Worin genau besteht jetzt das Problem selbstständig, so wie früher, Gruppen zu bauen? Ausser, dass es den Chatchannel (und das "Eintragstool, das am Ende auch keiner mehr genutzt hat, Handelschannel ist doch viel bequemer  ) dafür nicht mehr gibt (es gibt ja trotzdem, hat sich nichts geändert, ja man bekommt sogar mit einer selbst zusammengestellten die Punkte, da es dabei nicht um ZufallsGRUPPEN sondern ZufallsDUNGEONS geht...die paar Inis die ich besuche (wenn ich denn mal spiele), besuche ich immer mit selbst gebauten Servergruppen..
> 
> Ein reines Komforttool das nur optional, nicht verpflichten ist, zu verdammen und für das Böse schlechthin zu halten, halte ich persönlich für den falschen Ansatz...aber jeder soll das machen, was er für richtig hält



Dieses ewige "Optional" Geschwafel ist total weltfremd. Selbst wenn man es nicht nutzen will ist man gezwungen es zu tun, weil man sonst garnicht mehr in eine Instanz käme.


----------



## Derulu (18. Januar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "Optional" Geschwafel ist total weltfremd. Selbst wenn man es nicht nutzen will ist man gezwungen es zu tun, weil man sonst garnicht mehr in eine Instanz käme.



Noch einmal (auch wenn es schon im letzten Text steht)... 

Jede meiner bisherigen Instanzgruppen in Cataclysm (waren aber nicht all zu viele, ganze 6 an der Zahl) war selbst gebaut ...lediglich der Instanzport + die Punkte wurde(n) ausgenutzt

Das mag durchaus mit mehr Aufwand verbunden sein (seit es das Tool gibt) ABER, einerseits den Vorteil von keinem oder wenig(er) Aufwand haben zu wollen (was das Tool unbestreitbar bietet) aber sich im selben Atemzug über die daraus folgenden Nachteile zu echauffieren...ist auch nicht so korrekt...

Vor Patch 3.x war übrigens auch ohne DF schon nicht mehr viel mehr Kommunikation als der Austausch von Grußformeln vorhanden^^


----------



## Eyora (18. Januar 2012)

Ich benutze den Dungeonfinder auch nur um eine Instanz zu bekommen, bzw die Punkte.
Gruppen werden manuell gesucht, aus Gilde und Freundesliste.
Oh stimmt zu gewissen Zeiten benutze ich den Dungeonfinder auch um Mitspieler zu finden.
Seit man auch Server-Übergreifend Spieler einladen kann, gehe ich ich mit dem Dungeonfinder in Instanzen, wenn neue kommen.
Am Anfang erklärt man das man den ersten Versuch vor sich hat und ob man nicht im TS gemeinsam die Herausforderung angehen möchte.
Irgendjemand hat immer TS und der Spaß steigt direkt mit an. So wächst meine Freundesliste, aus der ich normalerweise meine Gruppen zusammenstelle.
Oh und wenn uns mal wieder ein DD fehlt dann suchen wir auch ab und an Random. Bitten die Leute aber auch meist in unseren TS, ist einfach spaßiger.
Aber ich gehe auch Random, wenn jemand ne Ini-Gruppe hat und einen Tank im Handels-Channel sucht, bin ich immer für einen Lauf zu haben.
Eine Komfort-Funktion zu benutzen ist reine Faulheit des jeweiligen Spielers finde ich.

@Darkblood-666

Hatte ich gestern, dieselbe Erkenntnis da ich stinkig war, das man hier im WoW teil immer wieder gesagt bekommt wie schlecht das eigene Spiel ist, und wie toll SW:Tor ist, dachte ich mir ich besuche die mal in ihrem Teil, und schaue mir an worüber die so diskutieren, dachte es wäre hier Frust weil das Spiel so alt ist, war halt neugierig was bei einem neuen Spiel die Leute bewegt.
Hatte Themen erwartet wie "Habt ihr dies und das schon gesehen/herausgefunden" oder "Ihr müsst unbedingt dies und jenes machen" (schlicht Themen in denen man sich gegenseitig hilft und Anstöße gibt).
Und jetzt rate mal was die dominierenden Themen waren:
"SW:ToR ist schlecht weil..." ohne flachs das Spiel ist keinen Monat draußen und die haben die selben Themen wie wir hier. Muss sagen das ich das sehr traurig finde.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Januar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "Optional" Geschwafel ist total weltfremd. Selbst wenn man es nicht nutzen will ist man gezwungen es zu tun, weil man sonst garnicht mehr in eine Instanz käme.


Man muss in einem Mehrspieler-Spiel mit anderen Menschen zusammenspielen?! Skandal!

Im Übrigen ist mir neu, dass die Instanzportale, durch die man selbst gehen kann, entfernt wurden und man nicht mit Servergruppen so reinkommt. Aber halt... dann müsste man ja zwecks Gruppensuche im Handels-/ Allgemeinchannel kommunizieren und das fiele ja auch unter den Zwang, mit anderen lebenden Menschen zu interagieren. Was für ein Dilemma.



Eyora schrieb:


> ohne flachs das Spiel ist keinen Monat draußen und die haben die selben Themen wie wir hier. Muss sagen das ich das sehr traurig finde.


Das überrascht Dich? Sind doch zu einem beängstigend großen Teil dieselben Spieler, welche jahrelang die WoW-Foren vollgeheult haben. Heulen jetzt halt erwartungsgemäß in einem anderen Spiel rum. Wobei... traurig find ich das nicht, sondern genieße die Ruhe hier.^^


----------



## Cantharion (18. Januar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "Optional" Geschwafel ist total weltfremd. Selbst wenn man es nicht nutzen will ist man gezwungen es zu tun, weil man sonst garnicht mehr in eine Instanz käme.



Doch, es dauert nur länger und man muss die ganze Zeit in einer Hauptstadt sein - aber dass wollen die Leute die den Dungeonfinder nicht mögen doch.


----------



## Derulu (18. Januar 2012)

Und noch einmal:


Postings, die einzig und alleine darauf abzielen, Flames heraufzubeschwören (und dazu zählt auch zB. "Das Spiel wird für Kinder tote gepatch, Hier in meiner Stadt lacht man Leute aus, die WoW spielen. Bald kommt Mist.. Of Pandas LoL Streichel Zoo") werden normalerwiese kommentarlos gelöscht und im Wiederholungsfall auch entsprechend geahndet

Danke für das Verständnis


----------



## mert90 (18. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und noch einmal:
> 
> 
> Postings, die einzig und alleine darauf abzielen, Flames heraufzubeschwören (und dazu zählt auch zB. "Das Spiel wird für Kinder tote gepatch, Hier in meiner Stadt lacht man Leute aus, die WoW spielen. Bald kommt Mist.. Of Pandas LoL Streichel Zoo") werden normalerwiese kommentarlos gelöscht und im Wiederholungsfall auch entsprechend geahndet
> ...



Also das ist kein Flame, da sind Fakten. Aber bitte ich höre auf damit. Wenn ich einen zu Nah getretten bin Sry.


----------



## k0ller (18. Januar 2012)

Erunia1 schrieb:


> Ich war bei SWTOR und nun bin ich aber schon wieder zurück


sehr intressant


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2012)

mert90 schrieb:


> Also das ist kein Flame, da sind Fakten. Aber bitte ich höre auf damit. Wenn ich einen zu Nah getretten bin Sry.




"Fakten". Tut mir leid, das ich da loslache. Das sind äußerst wage und beleidigende Aussagen, die nur eine Minderheit der Spieler hier tatsächlich unterstützt, zumeist jene, die bereits aufgehört haben und die nun versuchen, sich ihren Abschied schön (ausweglos) zu quatschen.

Natürlich ist dies nicht immer der Fall, aber leider einfach all zu oft.

Ich spiele dieses Spiel verdammt gerne und ich unterstütze viele der Entwicklungen, die das Spiel aus sich nimmt, auch wenn es nicht grundsätzlich mein Stil ist, wie Veränderungen gehandhabt werden.

Kleines Beispiel? Mir sind zahlreiche Elektrogeräte von Medion hintereinanderweg kaputt gegangen. Ich selbst habe für mich entschlossen, keine Medionsachen mehr zu kaufen. Auch im Gespräch mit anderen sage ich, das es mir nicht gefällt und was der Hintergrund ist.
Aber ich hocke nicht mit wem in einem Raum, der viel Medion besitzt und sage dann: "boah, Medion is so ein Mist, wirf das bloß weg, da is mir ALLES kaputt gegangen und ich hab 1000 Euro verloren". Das sind einfach Manieren.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Januar 2012)

ich spiele schon seit wotlk erschienen ist, nur noch halbherzig wow.
warum? die anzahl an asozialen spielern steigt immer mehr an und blizzard unternimmt ja alles, um dieses verhalten immer weiter zu fordern. mir geht das dumme gelaber vieler spieler immer mehr auf die nerven... die herausforderung fehlt auch schon lange, aber das ist ein anderes thema...

seit dezember spiele ich swtor und habe gestern die 31ste stufe erreicht. bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden, ob meine begeisterung nur von kurzer dauer ist, oder langfristig anhält, wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Technocrat (19. Januar 2012)

mert90 schrieb:


> Also das ist kein Flame, da sind Fakten.



Wenn Du das als Fakten bezeichnist, bist Du nachweislich ein Lügner. Bestehst Du also weiterhin darauf, Dein Geschwafel als Fakten zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Technocrat (19. Januar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> seit dezember spiele ich swtor und habe gestern die 31ste stufe erreicht. bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden, ob meine begeisterung nur von kurzer dauer ist, oder langfristig anhält, wird sich zeigen...



Da SWTOR speziell für Solospieler optimiert wurde, kann man den Chat ausblenden ohne das was fehlt. SWTOR fehlt auch alles, was Rollenspiel ausmacht: man kann z.B. nicht drin heiraten, weil es weder eine Kathedrale, noch Priester, noch was zu Essen oder Trinken gibt. SWOTOR ist im Prinzip KotoR, bloß online und mit monatlichen Gebühren.


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. Januar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich spiele schon seit wotlk erschienen ist, nur noch halbherzig wow.
> warum? die anzahl an asozialen spielern steigt immer MIMIMIMI.....



Hört auf über die Community zu motzen, der Nachbar ist doch auch nicht immer nett!

Diese ganzen Community Posts regen mich langsam auf! Wenn ihr eine gute Community wollt, dann sucht euch eine anständige Gilde, wo
die Leute auch miteinander was unternehmen. Oder wechselt den Server. Wechselt auf einen Server, der niedrig bevölkert ist, und da habt
ihr eure gute Community. Natürlich ist die Community miserabel, wenn man auf Frostwolf zockt!

Ich gebe euch mal ein bildliches Beispiel: Wo sind die Menschen netter? In einer Metropole, oder in einem kleinem Dorf, wo sich jeder kennt?
Aufgrund der niedrigen Anonymität auf niegrig bevölkerten Servern, sind die Leute netter, denn jeder kennt sich. Sieht man doch auch im Dorf,
wo jeder dem anderen gegenüber sehr nett ist, und das komplette Gegenteil in der Stadt entsteht: Wegen der hohen Anonymität sind die
Leute schon mal feindlich zum Anderen. Sie wissen, das sie ihre Meinung sagen können, ohne gewisse Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen. 
Genauso ist es auf hoch bevölkerten Servern, basta!  

Hört auf die anderen Meinungen aufzusaugen, und verdammt, habt endlich mal eine eigene Meinung! In meiner gesamten Zeit in WoW, 
und dass waren insgesmt sehr schöne 6 Jahre, war ich nie einer direkten Beleidigung ausgesetzt, und wurde auf keine andere Weise verspottet. 
Ich weiß nicht wo ihr zockt, aber auf Blackhand, und der zählt schon als 'Flame' Server, waren die Spieler immer nett zueinander.


----------



## mert90 (19. Januar 2012)

Also mein kleiner Bruder schreibt auch immer, WoW ist tot etc etc, Ja leider mit meinen Buffed Acc, sein PC ist kaputt und benunzt mein Laptop. 

Wie ich das hasse, nur weil ihr entäuscht seit von WoW, ist das Spiel lange nicht tot. In meinene Freundeskreis sind viele, die haben erst jetz mit WoW angefangen und freuen sich darüber wie toll das Spiel ist und einfach.

Zum Thema Community, wo sind denn die Heiligen Comminity ? Geh in jeden OnlineMMMOPRG Forum wird nur gemeckert, sogar in Realive, fängt schon in der Schule,Nachbarschaft,Arbeit oder in seinen eigenen Haus, siehe mein kleinen Bruder. Es wird immer Menschen geben, die nie mit was zu frieden sind, egal was kommt. Beispiel Hartz4 in Deutschland, die Leute beschweren sich, das sie zu wenig bekommen etc etc, in meinen Land wenn man Arbeitslos ist kriegt man nix von Staat und landet auf die Stasse , aber hier beschwert man sich sogar, das man zu wenig bekommt obwohl diese Leute eine Wohnung mit Heizung haben.

Braucht wirklich ein Online Spiel 11 Millionen Spieler? Glaube ich kaum. Wo Age of Conan draussen war und die Spieler sehr wenig waren nach einen Schlechten Spielstart, hatte ich trodzdem in jeder uhrzeit Leute gefunden für Inis.

Die Leute, die sich hier Beschweren sind von dem Sorte, wenn es mir kein Spass macht, soll es anderen auch nicht spass machen.


----------



## Schnorri1 (19. Januar 2012)

In WoW war die Luft raus. Das neue Gebiet ist arg in die Länge gezogen worden... 15 mal jeden Tag ein und diesselbe Questreihe zu machen, um weiterzukommen hat mich nicht besonders motiviert... Das war der Punkt, an dem sich ein Spiel wie Akkord-Arbeit anfühlt und dafür möchte ich kein Geld jeden Monat bezahlen...Die Zul-Inis fand ich sehr gelungen, interessante Bosse was gute Absprache und gutes Teamwork notwendig macht, leider wurden die ja dann auch generft und der Reiz fehlt da, die Ini zu schaffen. Nur um Klamotten grinden wegen möchte ich mich nicht 1h an den Rechner hocken.

Die Questreihen in Cataclysm waren nur beim ersten Durchzocken interessant. Man konnte ja auch nichts falsch machen... Worin der große Reiz liegt. Ich möchte das einmal nicht so ganz richtig angehen, um mit den Twinks das dann besser zu machen. Da fand ich die alte "wirre" Struktur erheblich besser, denn gabs vieles zu entdecken bei 2., 3. und 4. Versuch mit den Twinks. Ebenso wars immer ein Gesprächsthema : welche Questreihe macht Sinn, welche nicht. WO gibt das beste an Belohungen für die Klasse etc etc... seit cataclysm ...Einfach nur ööööööööde. Bis auf WotLK und vor allem BC.

Die Luft war vor 6 Monaten einfach raus. Cata hat gut angefangen, aber vieles ist mir einfach zu linear und zu anspruchslos. Bei den Raids genau das Gegenteil... leider kein Beginner-Raid wie Naxx... gleich sehr schwer, wodurch man sehr sehr schwer Anschluss findet, wenn man kein TopGear und Erfahrung hat. 



Aktuell spiele ich SWTOR, MMO meiner Wahl....


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. Januar 2012)

Man kann doch nicht erwarten, das man ein Spiel jemanden über Jahre unterhalten kann. Selbst die 
besten Spiele haben mich nicht solange gefesselt wie WoW, und ich denke dies sollte beachtet werden,
bevor man über das Spiel motzt.


----------



## Elektron1 (19. Januar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> sehr intressant




Habe gerade aus Interesse mal in ein SWTOR Forum geschaut... da ging es um einiges schlecht gelaunter ab als hier...
Mag sein dass es dort um Wartungsprobleme ging, die von 16-21 Uhr laufen sollen, aber auch dieser Zeitrahmen war wohl nicht sicher... 

das erinnert mich an classic Wow, wo mancher PC Abend ins Wasser viel, weil wow servertechnisch nicht lief (das weckt wehmütige Erinnerungen ... wie wenig wir von der ganzen Spielweise und den Möglichkeiten wussten .oO- aber da das auf viele zutraf, war es eben auch nicht so schlimm... wow war eben aufregender als jetzt (weil es neu und sehr umfangreich war) -jetzt ist wow weniger aufregender, noch umfangreicher und hat an anderen Stellen deutlich hinzugewonnen!
Wow macht mir weiterhin Spass!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Hört auf die anderen Meinungen aufzusaugen, und verdammt, habt endlich mal eine eigene Meinung! In meiner gesamten Zeit in WoW,
> und dass waren insgesmt sehr schöne 6 Jahre, war ich nie einer direkten Beleidigung ausgesetzt, und wurde auf keine andere Weise verspottet.
> Ich weiß nicht wo ihr zockt, aber auf Blackhand, und der zählt schon als 'Flame' Server, waren die Spieler immer nett zueinander.



in knapp sieben jahren wow, konnte ich mir meine eigene meinung bilden.... und genau diese meinung, vertrete ich im forum.

ich spiele eben nicht auf einem unterbevölkerten server und im gegensatz zu früher, hat sich das verhalten der spieler eben stark verändert. auch auf einem vollen server wie destromath kannte man sich untereinander, und wer sich nicht benehmen konnte, wurde recht schnell zum solospieler oder durfte sich mit anderen leuten, die keiner wollte, abgeben...

heute kann sich jeder daneben benehmen und hat im spiel trotzdem alle möglichkeiten.


----------



## Cerastes27 (19. Januar 2012)

Kurzversion: Anfangs Rift, aber über 60Tage ist es nicht rausgekommen, ich habe glaube nichtmal 45Tage gespielt. Seitdem lange Pause und jetzt warte ich auf Tera.

Also mein Lustverlust^^ an WoW hatte garnichts mit anderen Games zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit WoW selbst, seit Cataclysm war einfach die Luft raus, zu den Raids bin ich garnimmer gekommen. Man bekam nix mehr groß geboten, Raid ID Zusammenlegung, miese Tallentbäume...allgemeine Langeweile, insgesamt einfach viel schwächer als die beiden Addons davor und viel zu wenig Endcontent, Hardmodes zählen für mich nicht, hiermit meine ich auch nicht dass die Raids nicht durchaus knackig waren, ich habe nur Omnitron und diesen Brutallusverschnitt aus der PvP Ini gesehen, aber selbst super Raids hätten nix geändert weil ich mir insgesamt in einer Mogelpackung vorkam, keine neue Welt, nur 5 statt 10 Stufen, keine neue Klasse, nix was gegengehalten hätte, lineare zwanghafte Quests, vieles zu einfach, anderes unausgewogen, manche Heros total einfach, andere Heros anfangs brechschwer, schlechte Story...insgesamt einfach zu viel was mir nicht gefiel, außerdem hatte ich im nachhinein voll recht, außer alter Kaffee, recycelte Inis und 2 mäßigen Raids, die nichmal Ulduargröße hatten obwohl sie allein kamen und nicht mehr zu 2-3, das is doch kein Maßstab mehr im Vergleich zum früheren WoW wo Inis wie schwarzer Tempel, Höhle des Schlangenschreins oder auch Ulduar rauskamen. Dann nach einem Monat Pause habe ich Rift Beta mal vorsichtig angespielt und es mir dann aus langeweile nach dem Release geholt, aber das Spiel hatte keine Story, und ein riesen Problem haben Spiele generell wenn sie einen weder zum Weiterleveln noch zum Twinken verleiten...sprich alles musste durch eine Zone, gemeinsame Startgebiete und das macht es spätestens beim 2Twink zur Qual, außerdem gabs mir einfach von allem zu wenig, zu wenig Inis, zu wenig Kriefsfronten, zu wenig Abwechslung. Also war Schluss, ich habe seitdem weder das eine noch das andere Spiel je vermisst, was ich vermisse sind vllt die alten Zeiten mit der Gilde früher in WoW, aber die kommen eben nicht wieder auch nicht wenn ich wieder reinschaue weil die halbe Gilde aufgehört hat.

Jetzt freu ich mich auf Tera, sollte das nix werden, wird halt weiter gewartet bis mir mal wieder was schmackhaftes vor die Linse kommt.


----------



## Schnorri1 (19. Januar 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da SWTOR speziell für Solospieler optimiert wurde, kann man den Chat ausblenden ohne das was fehlt. SWTOR fehlt auch alles, was Rollenspiel ausmacht: man kann z.B. nicht drin heiraten, weil es weder eine Kathedrale, noch Priester, noch was zu Essen oder Trinken gibt. SWOTOR ist im Prinzip KotoR, bloß online und mit monatlichen Gebühren.



Mmmm, bin ich nicht der Meinung. Roleplay fehlt... naja, aber Onlineheiraten ist nicht unbedingt der Grund, warum ich mein Abo zahl. Auch nicht Fun-Food. 

Ein Online-Solospiel ist SWTOR definitiv nicht, denn es gibt Inis (Flashpoints) und vor allem viele Gruppenquests in jedem Gebiet - jede Menge Content also für Gruppenspieler. Auch Raids (Operations).  Bei WoW fand ich es wirklich schade, dass es kaum noch Elitequests gibt, für die man eine komplette Gruppe benötigt (was es zu Launch-Zeiten ja üppig gab). Zumindest für die neuen Gebiete in Cataclysm hätte ich mir das gewünscht (jaaaa, es gibt welche, aber zählt mal ab wieviele.. viele sind es nicht, oder?). Beim Leveln - auch bei Launch von Cata fühlte man sich sehr alleine. Ist bei SWTOR wegen der Gruppenquests nicht der Fall. Zusätzlich gibts die Gruppendialoge - immer lustig, ob das Gespräch in die Helle Richtung geht oder die Dunkle.
Zusätzlich kann man gemeinsam Questen - was neu Dialogoptionen eröffnet. Zusätzlich bekommt man "sozialpunkte" die sich für allerhand Equip eintauschen lassen. Es lohnt sich in der Gruppe zu spielen - sowas ist fürs Gruppenspiel gedacht. Das Argument SWTOR wäre bloß ein Solospiel mit Gebühren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wenn es neben den FPs jede Menge Gruppenquests und zusätzliche Dialogoptionen gibt. Wer sofort die Dialoge wegklickt, der hat natürlich nix von den Features XD 

WOW ist nach wie vor mit das Beste was es im MMO-Sektor gibt. Ich finde aber, es hat sich in eine Richtung entwickelt, die mir persönlich nicht gefällt - bzw. mir keine langfristige Motivation biete. Daher auch kein Abo mehr. Eine Chance für Blizzard sich zu verbessern. Selbst wenns SWTOR nicht gäbe, behaupte ich mal, dass die Abozahlen sinken werden. Was auch normal ist für ein Spiel das 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Daher setze ich nicht viel Hoffnung auf die nächste Erweiterung... viel Neues erwarte ich nicht.

SWTOR spricht mich auch aus o.g. Gründen mehr an (mehr Gruppenspiel).


----------



## win3ermute (19. Januar 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> SWTOR fehlt auch alles, was Rollenspiel ausmacht: man kann z.B. nicht drin heiraten, weil es weder eine Kathedrale, noch Priester, noch was zu Essen oder Trinken gibt. SWOTOR ist im Prinzip KotoR, bloß online und mit monatlichen Gebühren.



Ah, ein sogenannter "Profirollenspieler"... der tatsächlich keinerlei Phantasie besitzt...

Wer darf ausser Priestern Leute trauen? Richtig: Ein Kapitän! Was hat ein Kapitän? Richtig, ein Schiff! Wieviele Schiffe und Kapitäne gibt es in SWTOR? Richtig! So viele wie Spieler!

Und dann ab in die Cantina - da kann man selbst die Musik auswählen! 

Also wer tatsächlich in einem Rollenspiel unbedingt eine Kirche und eine "Priester-Klasse" (wobei diesen Part hier die Jedis haben) braucht, der hat wirklich nicht einen einzigen Funken Phantasie!


----------



## Zentoro (19. Januar 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da SWTOR speziell für Solospieler optimiert wurde, kann man den Chat ausblenden ohne das was fehlt. SWTOR fehlt auch alles, was Rollenspiel ausmacht: man kann z.B. nicht drin heiraten, weil es weder eine Kathedrale, noch Priester, noch was zu Essen oder Trinken gibt. SWOTOR ist im Prinzip KotoR, bloß online und mit monatlichen Gebühren.




Woran du RP festmachst ist ja hochinteressant und spricht gegen die Phantasie.

Gutes RP ist im Endeffekt wie guter Sex: mindestens 90 % Kopfsache.


----------



## -=General=- (19. Januar 2012)

Erunia1 schrieb:


> Ich war bei SWTOR und nun bin ich aber schon wieder zurück



Ich auch !!!!! SWTOR is mehr oder weniger ein reines solo rp-game, was bei mir sehr schnell und masiv die lust am game versaut hat!!!
Und meiner meinung nach is das game noch lange net fertig ( klar jetzt kommt wieder das game is ja auch neu ) aber das is mir egal, man kauft ja auch net nen auto was zu 90% fertig is nur damit die autokonzerne geld machen!!!
Über den schlechten schlechten sehr schlechten support will ich erst garnet anfangen zusprechen


----------



## Tharinn (19. Januar 2012)

Tja, wohin sind sie gegangen? Ich habe nach den frustrierenden Zukunftsaussichten ( niedliche Knuddelpandaerweiterung und Kindergartenniveau! ;( ) im Dezember meinen Account gekündigt und warte nun auf Guildwars 2. 

SWTOR scheint mir nach allem, was ich bisher an Videos gesehen habe nur ein "WoW im Weltraum" zu sein, die ganzen Spielmechaniken kamen mir aus meinen sechs Jahren WoW Geschichte wie eins zu eins übernommen vor, und, sorry, für sowas zahle ich nicht noch zwei Euro mehr im Monat. Meine Prognose: Binnen drei Monaten sind die meisten der Wechsler aus dem WoW-Lager wieder beim Original, oder, wenn Sie dieses Prinzips generell überdrüssig sind warten sie wie ich auf Guildwars 2 oder lassen es gleich ganz.


----------



## Tharinn (19. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ah, ein sogenannter "Profirollenspieler"... der tatsächlich keinerlei Phantasie besitzt...
> 
> Wer darf ausser Priestern Leute trauen? Richtig: Ein Kapitän! Was hat ein Kapitän? Richtig, ein Schiff! Wieviele Schiffe und Kapitäne gibt es in SWTOR? Richtig! So viele wie Spieler!
> 
> ...



Also, um auf diese Gleichsetzungen zu kommen, vor allem Kapitän = Schiff, muss man keine Phantasie haben, da sollte man schon kräftig einschlägige Substanzen geraucht haben!  Grundsätzlich geb ich dir allerdings recht, RP ist eigentlich mit etwas gutem Willen in so ziemlich jedem heutigen MMORPG möglich, das nicht gerade von einem dieser Billighersteller mal eben schnell hingerotzt wurde sondern etwas Hintergrund hat.

SWTOR kann ich allerdings auch nur Rollenspielfans raten, die wirklich unbedingt einen SF-Rollenspielhintergrund wollen oder Hardcore SW-Fans sind, ansonsten rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach die geringfügigen Unterschiede zu WoW keinen Wechsel von dort nach SWTOR. Für zwei Euro mehr im Monat bekommt man da nämlich die gleichen Spielmechaniken mit anderen Inhalten und Grafiken geboten, und der Reiz des Neuen wird wohl kaum mehr als ein paar Monate anhalten, dann ist man genauso gelangweilt wie jetzt bei WoW ... nein, wer nicht, wie ich, grundsätzliche Probleme mit der Entwicklung von WoW hat kann für meine Begriffe auch gleich beim Original bleiben.


----------



## Eyora (20. Januar 2012)

Ich denke nicht das sich Rollenspiel nur an den wenigen Sachen festmachen lässt, die Technocrat genannt hat, allerdings ging es soweit ich das verstanden habe um grundsätzliche Beispiele.
Wenn man in einem MMORPG Rollenspiel machen möchte, sollte das Spiel auch Möglichkeiten bieten. Und wenn sich die Hochzeitsgesellschaft nichtmal setzen kann, dann kann ich als Rollenspieler auch gleich ein Table-Top Rollenspiel spielen. Dort erwarte ich auch keine Visualisierung.
Ich persönlich vermisse SWG aufgrund seiner RP-Möglichkeiten. Wochenlang farmen für Feuerwerk und Getränke auf einer Hochzeit 

Man kann sich alles Vorstellen, aber ein Computerspiel dient der gemeinsamen Visualisierung, und wenn dies keine Möglichkeiten bietet, bringt auch die beste Phantasie keinen mehr gewinn.
Jetzt muss ich allerdings in meiner Phantasie weiter meinen Jedi Level'n der trifft sich gleich in einer Ini (wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)


----------



## stefanru (20. Januar 2012)

die zocken alle swtor bis das freimonat aus ist


----------



## Heilbäumchen (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mit WOW aufgehört, weil es für mich auf Maximilastufe ausser raiden einfach nichts mehr zu tun gab. Sicher früher war das das Non Plus Ultra. Da sich bei mir jedoch die familiären und beruflichen Verhältnisse und damit einhergehend die festen Spielzeiten verändert haben, habe ich das raiden aufgegeben, weil ich einfach nicht merh hinterherkam und Equipmentgrinden sowieso nicht so mein Fall war. 

Und da war für mich der Knackpunkt, in Wow beginnt das Spiel erst im Endgame davor ist es größtenteils ein Solospiel und wenn man nicht raiden möchte, bleibt einem herzlich wenig zu tun, auch wenn man seit Jahren mit einer lustigen Gilde zusammenspielt. Es ist nicht so, dass WOW ein schlechtes Spiel ist, es ist einfach jede Erweiterung das Selbe und irgendwann ist man einfach satt.

MIttlerweile spiele ich SWTOR es gefällt mir. Ich als jemand der das spiel spielt und wirklich ausserhalb von Gametrailern und dem Hörensagen meiner Freunde kenne, bin durchaus nicht der Überzeugung, dass es sich um einen WOW Clon handelt. Ich bin auch der Überzeugnung, dass man sich ein eigenes Urteil bilden sollte, wen es einem nicht gefällt, so what dann geht man eben zu WOW zurück, was hat an zu verlieren? 

Das Spiel ist aber eben definitiv nicht für Leute gemacht, die sich nicht für die persönliche Charentwicklung ausserhalb des Talenteverteilens interessieren. Wer die Quests einfach wegklcikt und losrennt wie in WOW, der wird mit diesem Spiel wenig Freude haben weil er eben einen Großteil der Innovationen und des Spielcharakters einfach nicht nutzt. Ich gebe allerdings auch zu, dass ich es noch nicht geschafft habe, auf die derzeitige Höchststufe zu kommen und der Meinung bin, dass der letzte Contentpatch viel zu früh auf die Server kam, aber man muß eben den Schnelllevelern auch noch Anreiz geben einen zusätzlichen Monat zu kaufen. 

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, es war mir gar nicht bewußt, dass SWTOR 2 EUR teurer ist als WOW. WOW kostet im monatlichen Abo 12,99 EUR, SWTOR kostet im monatlichen Abo 12,99 EUR. Und selbst wenn es mehr kosten würde, 2 Euro wären für mich kein Argument, ein Spiel gegen ein anderes einzustauschen, das ich eigentlich nicht spielen möchte.

Ich würde aber dennoch niemandem sagen, DU MUSST MIT WOW AUFHÖREN, DENN SWTOR IST VIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL BESSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten, lasst den Leuten doch einfach die Wahl. Unabhängig davon finde ich es gut, dass endlich mal ein Spiel da ist, dass in meinen Augen das Potential hat, WOW einen guten Batzen der Spieler abzuluchsen, denn nur dadurch ist WOW gezwungen auch Innovationen zu bringen und isch nicht auf dem auszuruhen, was man in den letzten 7 Jahren geschaffen hat und wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, genau dies hat Blizzard doch mit der letzten Erweiterung gentan, wenige neue Minigebiete dazugefügt, dem Alten Content einen neuen Anstrich verpaßt und das ganze gefeiert, als hätte man das Rad neu erfunden. So geht es einfach nicht weiter. MEine persönliche Meinung zu Pokemonkämpfen sag ich jetzt am Ende aber besser nicht, aber wenn ich so etwas toll finden würde, würde ich einfach ein Spiel von Nintendo kaufen.......


----------



## Schakar (20. Januar 2012)

Blizz schiebt unglaubliche Umsätze. Die sollten sich eigentlich ausreichend Mitarbeiter leisten können, um das Spiel lauffend zu puschen.

Mit geht das gerenderte Bild einer Trolldame nicht aus dem Kopf.

Hammer was man in einem WOW 2 für Möglichkeiten hätte.

Das wundert mich etwas, dass Blizz nicht diesen Weg geht und komplett neu aufwartet 

Der Erfolg wäre gigantisch hrhrhr.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Januar 2012)

Schakar schrieb:


> Blizz schiebt unglaubliche Umsätze. Die sollten sich eigentlich ausreichend Mitarbeiter leisten können, um das Spiel lauffend zu puschen.
> 
> Mit geht das gerenderte Bild einer Trolldame nicht aus dem Kopf.
> 
> ...




Das bezweifle ich.
WoW 2 wäre ein riesiges Risiko. Plötzlich sind 50% der Spieler bei WoW 2, die andere Hälfte bei WoW. Und dann? Dann ist WoW 1 plötzlich weit leerer auf den Servern und nach und nach ziehen die Spieler ab. Andersrum wechseln nicht alle direkt zu WoW2. Ich wollte beispielsweise gar keine andere Grafik, da einige meiner Mitspieler gar nicht mitspielen dürften. Und der Inhalt? WoW1 basiert darauf, das es nur noch weiterentwickelt wird und man mit Twinks die neue (alte) Welt erleben darf. WoW2 wäre nur "halbneu". Zu hoher Anspruch an ein aktuelles Spiel, schlechte Noten, Zweiklassengesellschaft ...

Nein, ein WoW ist weit besser und sicherer.


----------



## FallenWolf (20. Januar 2012)

Alleria ist voll wie immer.

Die üblichen verdächtigen sind nach wie vor da, genauso wie die übliche Schwankung. Viele haben z.B. SW:Tor ausprobiert, haben es (wie ich) für schlecht befunden und zocken wieder brav wow, weils auch einfach geselliger ist 

Mir geht der ganze Hype ziemlich auf den Senkel. Das nächste Addon wird so wie so wieder alles durcheinander werfen, und das ist ja bereits "so gut wie fertig".


----------



## FallenWolf (20. Januar 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> die zocken alle swtor bis das freimonat aus ist



MEIN HELD! MEIN HEEEEEEEEEEEELD!


----------



## Raaandy (20. Januar 2012)

- ein Teil wird sicherlich momentan SWToR spielen wie ich. 
- Ein andere großer Teil wird wohl einfach nach 7 Jahren genug von WoW haben. 
- Ein anderer Teil wird den aktuellen Content durch haben, und keine Lust jetzt 9 Monate zu zahlen für keinen Contentnachschub, wie Blizz ja sagte das vor MoP nix neues kommt
- Ein Teil wird in den 7 Jahren Familie/Kinder bekommen haben, und einfach keine Zeit mehr

es gibt tausend Gründe.

Warum hier jetzt aber über SWToR geflamed wird erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber so scheint ein Teil der WoW-Fraktion hier nuneinmal zu sein, neues Böse - Flamen Flamen Flamen.


----------



## Derulu (20. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Warum hier jetzt aber über SWToR geflamed wird erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber so scheint ein Teil der WoW-Fraktion hier nuneinmal zu sein, neues Böse - Flamen Flamen Flamen.



Schau dir den anderen Forenbereich oder vor allem diverse News zu WoW respektive Sw:Tor...da schenken die "Fans" des neueren Spiels denen des älteren Spiels auch nichts (man glaubt gar nicht wie viele Kommentare und Antworten gelöscht werden müssen, weil man zwar Kritik äussern können sollte...aber nicht in DEM Tonfall wie es zu häufig passiert...Beschimpfungen sind keine Kritik)...das ist bei nunmal beiden so
Ich würde dich also bitten, es zu unterlassen "Teilen der WoW Fraktion" zu unterstellen, dass sie "so seien" (und das nicht in meiner Funktion als Moderator sondern als Privatperson)


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Warum hier jetzt aber über SWToR geflamed wird erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber so scheint ein Teil der WoW-Fraktion hier nuneinmal zu sein, neues Böse - Flamen Flamen Flamen.


Was ehrlich? Im Forum eines Spiels, wo ein Konkurrenzprodukt seit mehreren Wochen in den siebten Himmel gelobt und das Spiel, um welches sich das Forum dreht, penetrant und teils in übler Form madig gemacht wird, regt sich Widerstand gegen diese Praktiken? Auch noch von den Spielern, die das Spiel spielen, um welches es in besagtem Forum geht? Es gibt tatsächlich Spieler, die das Spiel verteidigen, welches das Forum betrifft?

Eine Frechheit! Hail to ToR-King, Baby! Alles andere ist intolerant und darf nicht geduldet werden. Unding sowas!


----------



## -=General=- (20. Januar 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> die zocken alle swtor bis das freimonat aus ist



Genau


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Januar 2012)

Erunia1 schrieb:


> Ich war bei SWTOR und nun bin ich aber schon wieder zurück



dito...


----------



## Ekim (20. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was ehrlich? Im Forum eines Spiels, wo ein Konkurrenzprodukt seit mehreren Wochen in den siebten Himmel gelobt und das Spiel, um welches sich das Forum dreht, penetrant und teils in übler Form madig gemacht wird, regt sich Widerstand gegen diese Praktiken? Auch noch von den Spielern, die das Spiel spielen, um welches es in besagtem Forum geht? Es gibt tatsächlich Spieler, die das Spiel verteidigen, welches das Forum betrifft?
> 
> Eine Frechheit! Hail to ToR-King, Baby! Alles andere ist intolerant und darf nicht geduldet werden. Unding sowas!



Lies dir mal den Titel des Threads durch. Dann schreibe mal, das du z.B. zu dem und dem Spiel gewechselt bist, weil... Dann wird man hier ganz schnell nieder gemacht, und darf nicht dagegenargumentieren. Es können doch wohl am ehesten die Leute die weggegangen sind erklären wohin. Und wenn man das auch noch begründet klinken hier die Leute regelmäßig aus oder holen ihren kindlichen Sarkasmus raus in der Hoffnung noch Beifall zu bekommen. Ich kann doch es ewiger WoW-Spieler nichts dafür dass Blizz Mist macht. Und ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass Blizz sich kein Stück darum kümmert, dass der schon lange andauernde Trend gestoppt oder sogar umgekehrt wird.

Wenn man also keine Antworten auf den Thread-Titel bekommen möchte, dann lasst ihn stecken. Nicht die Argumente des Weggangs (auch wenn die Leute zu SWTorR gewechselt sind) machen WoW schlechter, das hat Blizz und zum Teil auch die Spielerschaft infolge diverser Entscheidungen von Blizz geschafft. Ich hoffe ja noch; aber im Ernst wenn ich mir die Beiträge der sogenannten Verteidiger von WoW hier durchlese, dann gibt außer meinen Gildis nicht viele, die ich im Spiel kennen lernen möchte.

Leute der Ton macht die Musik. In welchem Forum auch immer. So und jetzt fahr ich nach Hause und spiele wahrscheinlich SWToR und wenn Guild Wars 2 rauskommt werde auch das testen. Und wenn MoP kommt, werde ich meinen Acc vermutlich wieder aktivieren in der Hoffnung, dass sich was gatan hat. Sonst bin ich nach 2 Monaten wieder bei einem anderen Spiel. Und dennoch werde ich WoW nicht nieder machen.

Spiel was ihr wollt. Und zeigt tolerant.


----------



## Derulu (20. Januar 2012)

Könnt ihr mir einen (privaten) Gefallen tun?

Im Sinne der Diskussionskultur, könntet ihr versuchen, subjektive Empfindungen und Meinungen diverser Spieler und Ex-Spieler nicht so zu formulieren, als wären sie die einzige, allgemeingültige Wahrheit? Auch damit kann man andere animieren, "Toleranz zu zeigen". Eine Formulierung wie: "Für mein Empfinden macht Blizzard in letzter Zeit alles schlechter/nur noch Mist" ist weit weniger ein rotes Tuch als der selbe Inhalt mit den Worten: "Blizzard macht alles schlechter/nur noch Mist"....Ersteres ist Ausdruck einer persönlichen Meinung (die zu akzeptieren ist, auch wenn man Gegenargumente bringen könnte), Zweiteres ist so formuliert, als wäre es allgemeine unumstössliche Tatsache, die doch jeder erkennen müsste und wer das nicht so sieht, macht was verkehrt


----------



## odinxd (20. Januar 2012)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, es war mir gar nicht bewußt, dass SWTOR 2 EUR teurer ist als WOW. WOW kostet im monatlichen Abo 12,99 EUR, SWTOR kostet im monatlichen Abo 12,99 EUR. Und selbst wenn es mehr kosten würde, 2 Euro wären für mich kein Argument, ein Spiel gegen ein anderes einzustauschen, das ich eigentlich nicht spielen möchte.



Öhm ich bin noch nicht betrunken aber auch nach mehrmaligen durchlesen versteh ich den Satz nich


----------



## Lacoca (20. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich finde den Diskussionsverlauf total überflüssig und sinnfrei. Jeder sollte das machen, worauf er Lust hat. Und jeder sollte die Meinung von anderen respektieren.
Wenn jemand Schoko-Eis mit Ketchup mag, warum soll ich ihn dazu bringen es nicht zu essen? Er mag es, ich nicht. Gibt keinen Grund darüber zu diskutieren.

Mein Statement zum Threadthema, welches meiner Meinnung nach keine Grund zur Diskussion bietet:

Ich mag WoW nicht mehr, weil es langweilig geworden ist.
Ich mag SWTOR im Moment, weil es was anderes ist und ich wieder auf Entdeckungsreise gehen kann.
Dabei ist mir persönlich egal, ob die Mechaniken ähnlich sind oder nicht.

Es macht einfach richtig Laune!


----------



## Eyora (20. Januar 2012)

> Mein Statement zum Threadthema, welches meiner Meinnung nach keine Grund zur Diskussion bietet:
> 
> Ich mag WoW nicht mehr, weil es langweilig geworden ist.
> Ich mag SWTOR im Moment, weil es was anderes ist und ich wieder auf Entdeckungsreise gehen kann.
> Dabei ist mir persönlich egal, ob die Mechaniken ähnlich sind oder nicht.



Das ist doch überhaupt nicht das Thema. Die Diskussion hat sich nur, wie es bei Erstellung zu erwarten war, dorthin entwickelt, aber das Thema lautet: Wohin sind die WoW-Spieler gegangen.

Da ich im Moment durch meinen Umzug kein Internet mehr habe, außer über das Handy, spiele ich momentan den Offline-Modus von Starcraft 2 und ein Lara Croft Spiel das ich in einer Spielezeitschrift für 5€ gefunden habe.
Mal schauen wie lange die Teutsche Delekom noch für den Umzug benötigt.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2012)

Wo sollen sie schon hingegangen sein? Ein paar zu Rift, ein paar zu Star Wars und andere haben vielleicht überhaupt keinen Bock mehr auf Theme-Park-Raid-Gedöns und warten nun auf etwas wie ArcheAge.
Einige sind auf BF3 umgestiegen, ein paar haben vielleicht entdeckt, dass es draußen an der frischen Luft auch ganz schön ist und wiederum andere haben das Synchronschwimmen für sich entdeckt.
Wenn GW2 und Tera rauskommt, werden da bestimmt auch noch einige abgehen, weil Wow halt inzwischen für viele langweilig geworden ist. Nichts hält ewig. Irgendwann kommt dann mal Titan und sie werden sich selbst die Spieler klauen. Für die nächsten 5 Jahre würde ich mir dennoch keine Sorgen machen. Auch wenn Wow nur noch 2 Millionen Spieler hätte, wäre es immer noch genug, um Kohle damit zu machen. Und solange das gegeben ist, kann es dem User doch eigentlich völlig egal sein.


----------



## Cantharion (21. Januar 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Auch wenn Wow nur noch 2 Millionen Spieler hätte, wäre es immer noch genug, um Kohle damit zu machen. Und solange das gegeben ist, kann es dem User doch eigentlich völlig egal sein.


Wobei die Qualität natürlich nachlässt wenn sie weniger Spieler, und somit ein kleineres budget haben.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wobei die Qualität natürlich nachlässt wenn sie weniger Spieler, und somit ein kleineres budget haben.



Wo soll es denn "qualitativ" noch weiter hinuntergehen? Eventuell feiert man bei der nächsten Erweiterung die Überarbeitung der Questgebiete von BC und Wotlk, damit man da noch schneller mit Twinks durch ist - und der Rest ist mehr vom selben, was man heute hat.

Wobei auch der mit der negativsten Meinung zu WoW zugegeben muß: Der Status Quo ist trotz Vereinfachungen, Dungeon-Finder-Maßnahmen etc. immer noch nicht übel! Woran WoW seit Jahr und Tag krankt, sind motivierende "Casual"-Inhalte - hier könnte trotz vielfacher Schelte (selbstverständlich, ohne das Feature jemals ausprobiert zu haben) das "Pet-Kampf-System" für Abwechslung sorgen. Wenn sowas in SWTOR irgendwann eingeführt wird, dann werden es die "anderen Fanbois" wahrscheinlich als "Revolution" feiern - wenn bis dahin das Problem mit den verzögerten Aktionen in Gruppen auf manchen Systemen endlich geklärt ist...


----------



## Sethek (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit schon deinstalliert - nicht etwa, weils per se ein schlechtes Spiel wäre, sondern weil ich schlicht und ergreifend genug davon habe.

Seit release war ich mit Unterbrechungen doch relativ konsistent dabei, alleine, dass mich etwas so lange hält, verdient schon Anerkennung.


Wobei ich natürlich auch sagen muß: Würde ich noch spielen, würde mich das Panda-Addon vermutlich zum aufhören verleiten, weils in ne ganz andere Richtung geht, und zwar in allen Aspekten (von Ästhetik über Epik bis hin zu Inhalten), als das ehemals wirklich epische WoW.

Derzeit düs ich durch eine weit entfernte Galaxis, keine Ahnung, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Januar 2012)

diablo 3 verzögert sich jetzt auch und der chef entwickler verlässt das team - seit activision gehts mit blizzard abwarts


----------



## Thestixxxx (22. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wobei die Qualität natürlich nachlässt wenn sie weniger Spieler, und somit ein kleineres budget haben.



Also ausser bei den Boss Encountern sehe ich da praktisch keine Luft nach unten mehr alles andere käme einer selbsaufgabe des Spieles gleich.


----------



## Derulu (22. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> diablo 3 verzögert sich jetzt auch und der chef entwickler verlässt das team - seit activision gehts mit blizzard abwarts



Seit 2006 also? War das nicht die Zeit in der das gelobte BC rauskam? 

Ich erwähne es gerne nochmal....der Hauptanteilsbesitzer von ActivisionBlizzard heißt Vivendi SA (die Typen denen zB. Universal Music gehört) mit 52% (68% dank einiger Optionen) Anteilseignerschaft. Davor stand Blizzard in Besitz von Vivendi Games (die eben mit Activision fusionierten)...diese wiederum gehörten ebenfalls der Vivendi SA (100%)...ausser, dass jetzt 32% der Mutter in Streubesitz sind, hat sich für Blizzard nichts geändert, denn die Großmuttergesellschaft ist nach wie vor die selbe...macht das Ganze also nicht immer an Activision fest...den Weg und vor allen Dingen das Ziel gibt Vivendi vor....und das schon seit 1996 als sie Blizzards Mutter Sierra gekauft haben

Blizzard hat sich seit 2004 von einer der größeren Spieleschmiede (derer es einige gab) zum richtigen BigPlayer im Business entwickelt (von denen es verhältnismäßig wenige gibt), was auch bedingt, dass das ganze weit mehr als Wirtschaftskonzern geführt werden muss, denn als nettes kleines Studio....das führt dann zu mehr Entscheidungen aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten, die bessere wirtschaftsdaten bringen, in den Augen mancher aber den "Charme" eines Entwicklerstudios drückt


----------



## Kamsi (22. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Seit 2006 also? War das nicht die Zeit in der das gelobte BC rauskam?




Activision Blizzard entstand am 10. Juli 2008 durch die Fusion des US-Konzerns Activision und Vivendi Games, einer 100%igen Tochter des Medienunternehmens Vivendi. 

in selben jahr kam wotlk raus mit naxxramas als raid was noch okay war weil sehr wenig leute das original naxx damals in classic gesehen haben und ein sehr geniales ulduar nur dann fing activion an zu probieren wie die community auf billig content patches reagiert und brachte 3.2 raus wo es einen runden kreis gab wo man gegen 5 bosse kämpfte ohne trash und billig zu produzieren und brachte dann das komische token system raus.


----------



## Derulu (22. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Activision Blizzard entstand am 10. Juli 2008 durch die Fusion des US-Konzerns Activision und Vivendi Games, einer 100%igen Tochter des Medienunternehmens Vivendi.



Stimmt 2008^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hab c.a. vor einem Jahr aufgehört. Nachdem ich nen Level 85er hatte (was auch i-wie zu schnell ging..) hielt mich auch nichts mehr da. Nach 4 Jahren war dann endgültig Schluss. Muss aber sagen, dass ich eigentlich nur gute Erinnerungen hatte. Sei es mein erster blauer Item (Glutsteinstab aus den Todesminen, ich weiß es immer noch ) oder mein erster Raid und die ersten epischen Items. WotLK hab ich dann auch noch sehr gern gespielt, aber bei Cata war dann halt Ende. Letzten Sommer hatte ich nochmal kurz reingeschaut, weil eine Freundin damals auch nochmal anfing, aber wirklich gereizt hat es mich nun auch nicht.

Momentan zocke ich eigentlich recht wenig. Wenn, dann aber auch nur..

Minecraft
Dead Space 2
Skyrim

Demnächst kommen aber auch ein paar interessante Spiele raus, die mich dann auch länger fesseln (ME3 :3)


----------



## Kijimea0815 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele seit 2005 und hab oft Pausen gemacht. Das Feeling war anfangs echt super. Niemand hatte nen Plan und das Questen etc. hat Spaß gemacht. Man ging freundlich miteinander um und vor allem gabs die ganzen Pseudo Pros von heute noch net mit deren l33t gebrabbel. Da gab es tonnenweise Movementkrüppel, Mages die Arkane Explosion nicht geskillt haben und im PvP erstmal 2.5 sec vor dir standen um die langsam aufzuladen. Mit den Jahren ging für mich aber alles Berg ab. Ganz oben natürlich die Community. Wenn man sich den WoW Chat so anschaut will man ihn direkt wieder abschalten. Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten der Content ob nun Pve oder PvP ( ich bin immer PvP orientiert gewesen ) ist auch muh. Für mich persönlich ging mit den Cross Realms und später mit der Arena jegliches episches Feeling flöten. Man kannte früher fast jeden auf dem Server, ob nun gleiche Fraktion oder nicht. Das ist heut kaum noch möglich. So spiel ich zwar noch aber auch nicht durchgehend. Ich warte wie viele auf D3 und vor allem GW2 und hoffe, das GW 2 was bietet. SWtor hab ich getestet, ist zwar nett aber gepackt hat es mich nicht. Von daher bleibt für mich der Release von D3 und GW2 abzuwarten.


----------



## orkman (27. Januar 2012)

sind momentan wohl alle bei star wars ^^ gestern hab ich mit swtor angefangen und als ich ins spiel kam fragte einer ob jmd von uns wow spielt oder gespielt hat und mindestens 15 leute von 60 sagten dass sie von wow kommen und nannten ihren damaligen server ... die anderen 40-45 spieler sagten nichts zu dem ganzen ... von daher vllt auch wowler , afkler oder kein interesse dazu was zu sagen


----------



## Thestixxxx (27. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sind momentan wohl alle bei star wars ^^ gestern hab ich mit swtor angefangen und als ich ins spiel kam fragte einer ob jmd von uns wow spielt oder gespielt hat und mindestens 15 leute von 60 sagten dass sie von wow kommen und nannten ihren damaligen server ... die anderen 40-45 spieler sagten nichts zu dem ganzen ... von daher vllt auch wowler , afkler oder kein interesse dazu was zu sagen



Hab heute erstmal wieder meinen Acc für nen Monat reaktiviert.

Ich hoffe das BW es schaft aus TOR noch ein Spiel zu machen aber im Moment brauch Blizz da nicht zu zittern. ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Hab heute erstmal wieder meinen Acc für nen Monat reaktiviert.
> 
> Ich hoffe das BW es schaft aus TOR noch ein Spiel zu machen aber im Moment brauch Blizz da nicht zu zittern. ^^





Ich hab eben das gleiche gemacht.

Lieber ein etwas "ausgelutschtes" Spiel das einen aber spielerisch fordert als dieses unfertige lahme SW:toR.

Samstag Wartungsarbeiten war der Tropfen der mein Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat. 

Ich fang jetzt mal einen Goblin an. Die Startquests sollen eh die coolsten sein. ;-)


----------



## Derulu (28. Januar 2012)

Kijimea0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den WoW Chat so anschaut will man ihn direkt wieder abschalten.



Das ist mir bei WoW noch nie in dem Umfang passiert...bei SW:ToR musste ich im Jedistartgebiet nach 10min den Chat ausblenden, weil mich das Gequatsche dort so aufgeregt hat^^...also ein Gildenchat zwischen Leuten die sich auch privat seit Jahren kennen ist nichts dagegen was dort so be- und gequatscht wurde...


----------



## Kijimea0815 (28. Januar 2012)

Ja da fragt man sich wieso die MMO Chats so unerträglich wurden.. ich bin immer noch der Meinung das es einfach durch WoW gekommen ist. Gear Check dala mitte, nur mit eq und exp, keine noobs, dw dk dd lfg icc 10 hc und dergleichen haben halt ihre Spuren hinterlassen und da die neuen MMO`s auch von WoW Spielern besiedelt werden wird sich wohl daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Derulu (28. Januar 2012)

Kijimea0815 schrieb:


> ...



Naja bei mir gings eher darum, dass sie sich alles mögliche erzählt haben(was genau siehe nächster Teilsatz^^)...und DAS kommt unter Garantie nicht von WoW sondern eher von Facebook und Twitter, dass man der gesamten Welt meint mitteilen zu müssen, was man jetzt grade tut, isst, trinkt, was man in den nächsten 5 min macht....


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Viele Dinge, welche den Rollenspielern und den jetztigen Newbs-WoW-RPGlern aufstoßen, gab es früher auch schon. Wir haben sie damals als CS-Kiddies beschimpft ^^ 
Sagt heute kaum einer mehr, jetzt sind es die WoW-Kids, welche die Stimmung versauen.

Ich bin eigentlich immernoch auf der Suche, wobei mein Ausgangspunkt GW war. Dann über WoW nach kurz Aion, länger WAR und jetzt zum zweiten Mal RIFT.
Ich befürchte nur, solch ein MMO wie "damals" wird es kein zweites Mal geben. Allein das Internet hat viel versaut, man kann ja vorm Release schon alles nachlesen...


----------



## Lamatard (29. Januar 2012)

Da kann man philosophieren wie man möchte. World changed.
*
Vergleich zum Fernseher*
Und es wird auch nicht mehr wie früher. Immer dieses herum lamentieren.
In den 50er 60er verbreitete sich das Schwarz/Weiß Fernsehen. Nicht jeder Haushalt hatte einen.
Manchmal nur einer in der Straße. Zu besonderen Fernsehereignissen kamen die Nachbarn zusammen und schauten gemeinsam fern. Es wurde auch nicht rund um die Uhr gesendet. Gegen Mitternacht war Schluss und es wurde ein Testbild gesendet. Es gab 3 Programme und die Leute waren glücklich. 1967 wurde erst mal in Farbe gesendet. Mittlerweile hatten einige Haushalte einen Fernseher. Bald auch in bunt.
1984/85 erhielten die Privaten Rundfunkanstalten Einzug in die Haushalte.
Mittlerweile gibt es dutzende Programme. Bessere Fernseher. Aber doch kommt nicht gescheites.
Viele haben ihren eigenen Fernseher und schauen alleine Fernsehen.
Die guten alten Zeiten, wo man mit der halben Straße Fern sah, sind lange vorbei.
Evtl. beim Fußball kommt man noch zusammen.

*Der Anfang von Wow*
So ähnlich sehe ich es bei WoW. Damals war WoW der Massendurchbruch bei den Spielern. Es gab vorher DAOC, aber die Massen zog WoW an. Anfangs war es aufregend, echte Menschen online in anderen Charakteren zu treffen. Man unterhielt sich. Erforschte/entdeckte gemeinsam die vielen Sachen die es zu entdecken gab. Verbrachte gerne und viel Zeit mit seinen neuen Online Freunden.

*WoW heute *
Heute meint jeder alles zu kennen. Reiht in sich in die Random-Warteschlangen ein, aber im Grunde spielen viele Leute heute alleine.

Gemeinsam einsam ) 
Dieses Ur-Feeling kann und wird es nicht mehr geben. Online spielen ist nicht mehr neu. Leider 

P.S. Immo zocke ich Skyrim zum 3ten mal


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Januar 2012)

/sign 

so sehe ich es auch.

Hab mal vor einigen Jahren nen Artikel in der Zeitung gelesen (Freie Presse) wo ein Typ drin war der sich wissenschaftlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat der meinte das die grössere Beliebtheit der MMOs aus seiner Sicht eher ein vorübergehendes Phänomen ist.

Gutes Beispiel sind imho die Shooter, sicher sind die nicht tot wegen der leichten Zugänglichkeit und dem schnellen Spiel zwischendurch aber der grosse Hype ist da auch schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Rinderrudi (29. Januar 2012)

Tach mitteinander-auch auf die gefahr hin mich mit allen SWtOR Fanboys anzulegen werd ich mal meine Meinung loswerden.Ich hatte ne ca.11 Monatige Pause von WoW und habe Sachen angespielt wie AION,Rift etc.aber nix hat mich richtig gepackt.Mein endgültiger Absturz kam mit SWtOR.Ich habe mich gefreut wie Bolle in der beta zu sein und nach stundenlangen Download hab ich es etwa 10 min. ausgehalten darin bis ich es wieder von der Festplatte geputzt habe.Wo mein Laptop in WoW keine probs hatte war ich in SWtOR in ner Diashow welche mich so garnicht begeistern wollte.Nach einigem Hin und her hab ich meine Frau überredet mal wieder in WoW reinzuschauen mit dem ziel gemeinsam wieder was auf 85 zu leveln-ohne Stress und mit dem Persönlichen Spass im Vordergrund.Wir haben es nicht bereut.2 WoW freunde mit denen wir auch in unseren WoW freien zeit in engen kontakt standen haben uns sofort in ihre Gilde geholt und es ist ein schönes gefühl wieder zu daddeln.Es geht nur um den persönlichen Spass den ich im PvP habe und meine Frau im PvE.Ich gönne es jeden in "seinem" Spiel glücklich zu werden-den Chat kann man Notfalls ausschalten in den Hauptstädten und wer sich von der Equipgeilheit der großen Masse der Zocker irre machen lässt ist selber schuld. Egal welches Spiel-spielt wie ihr es für richtig haltet ohne andere damit zu verletzten oder zu beleidigen.Dann wird alles jut  Ich bereue es nicht mit WoW wieder angefangen zu haben und ich freue mich auf das Panda Addon da es für mich wieder neue Welten und ne neue Klasse zu entdecken gibt. 

Eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler sind nur die Ausmaße meines Bierkonsums als ich dies schrieb 

Gruß RindenRudi/HackePetrá


----------



## Púnkt000 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe zwar wieder angefangen aber aus relativ speziellen Gründen xP Meiner Meinung nach wird das Spiel zu einfach. Classic war SEHR SCHWIERIG, BC war nurnoch schwierig, WotLK war geschenkt und Cata ist: Sie haben Post: Hier ein Paket mit allen Items die du brauchst damit du net weinst und die 13 Euro weiterhin bezahlst. 1. Tag DS im Raidbrowser mit 9 randoms Clearrun "-.- Wo ist der Spielreiz?

==> PVP -> Gladiator werden ist mein einziges Ziel.

Lg


----------



## Púnkt000 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe zwar wieder angefangen aber aus relativ speziellen Gründen xP Meiner Meinung nach wird das Spiel zu einfach. Classic war SEHR SCHWIERIG, BC war nurnoch schwierig, WotLK war geschenkt und Cata ist: Sie haben Post: Hier ein Paket mit allen Items die du brauchst damit du net weinst und die 13 Euro weiterhin bezahlst. 1. Tag DS im Raidbrowser mit 9 randoms Clearrun "-.- Wo ist der Spielreiz?

==> PVP -> Gladiator werden ist mein einziges Ziel.

Lg


----------



## Mikehoof (30. Januar 2012)

Rinderrudi schrieb:


> Tach mitteinander-auch auf die gefahr hin mich mit allen SWtOR Fanboys anzulegen werd ich mal meine Meinung loswerden.Ich hatte ne ca.11 Monatige Pause von WoW und habe Sachen angespielt wie AION,Rift etc.aber nix hat mich richtig gepackt.Mein endgültiger Absturz kam mit SWtOR.Ich habe mich gefreut wie Bolle in der beta zu sein und nach stundenlangen Download hab ich es etwa 10 min. ausgehalten darin bis ich es wieder von der Festplatte geputzt habe.Wo mein Laptop in WoW keine probs hatte war ich in SWtOR in ner Diashow welche mich so garnicht begeistern wollte.



Wieso sollte das einen SWTOR Fan jucken wenn dein Lappy das Spiel nicht packt? Weniger Bier ist manchmal mehr oder wie war das?  Es hat doch auch seine Gründe, dass viele Spieler einfach immer wieder zu WoW zurückkehren und das ist doch gut so oder auch nicht..... Wayne sagt man doch in der Fachsprache.


----------



## Varagon (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört weil es für >mich< den Reiz verloren hat... Danach habe ich SWToR eine Chance gegeben. Aber schon nach 14 Tage hatte ich keine Lust mehr, zu langweilig, kaum neue Ideen, ok die Dialoge sind super aber...ach...es ist einfach nicht mein Setting. 
Und nun warte ich auf Guild Wars 2 und hoffe dass mich das Spiel mitreißen kann.
Ansonsten muss ich wohl über ein Genrewechsel nachdenken


----------



## J_0_T (30. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja bei mir gings eher darum, dass sie sich alles mögliche erzählt haben(was genau siehe nächster Teilsatz^^)...und DAS kommt unter Garantie nicht von WoW sondern eher von Facebook und Twitter, dass man der gesamten Welt meint mitteilen zu müssen, was man jetzt grade tut, isst, trinkt, was man in den nächsten 5 min macht....




Ich würde das nicht direkt als FB und Konsorten problem sehen. Okay, da macht man es auch, aber bei mmo's hat das eine ganz andere wirkung irgendwie. in dem spiel in dem ich mich zurzeit rumtreibe ist das ähnlich. Da es nur einen EU-Server gibt kann man sich schon vorstellen was passiert wenn deutsche spieler, farzösiche, spanische, russische, englische und einige andere exoten sich unterhalten ^^ 

Aber man kann sagen was man will ... wenn man in wow geistreiche dialoge zu dem eigenen stuhlgang miterleben durfte dann schaltet man automatisch ab wenn der öffentliche chat ins abstruße abdrfitet XD


----------



## Cantharion (30. Januar 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Und nun warte ich auf Guild Wars 2 und hoffe dass mich das Spiel mitreißen kann.
> Anonsten muss ich wohl über ein Genrewechsel nachdenken



So geht es mir auch.
SWTOR ist eine nette Abwechslung, hat aber mit innovation wenig zu tun.
Ich hoffe auf Tera und GW2 weil ich die bisherigen Videos, das setting und die Spielszenen sehr gelungen finde.
(Ich habe GW1 relativ lange gespielt und das Asia-setting von Tera finde ich sowieso klasse.)

Wenn die 2 Games mich nicht fesseln bleibt mir, dank meinem neuen PC, noch BF3.


----------



## Angrimssohn (30. Januar 2012)

Zu Beginn von Swotr hat man schon gemerkt das viele Spieler weg sind. Mittlerweile relativiert sich das zumindest teilweise etwas, weil viele mit dem End-Content der in Swotr geboten wird, doch nicht zufrieden sind. Ich denke, das bei uns in der Gilde eher bei der Veröffentlichung von Diablo 3 der Anteil der "Pausierer" etwas höher sein wird, als jetzt (ink. mir).

Tera werde ich definitiv auch mal antesten (Der Lanzenträger reizt mich doch sehr), aber spätestens zum Pandaria-Addon werde ich wieder da sein.


----------



## meuzkoder (30. Januar 2012)

Rinderrudi schrieb:


> Tach mitteinander-auch auf die gefahr hin mich mit allen SWtOR Fanboys anzulegen werd ich mal meine Meinung loswerden.Ich hatte ne ca.11 Monatige Pause von WoW und habe Sachen angespielt wie AION,Rift etc.aber nix hat mich richtig gepackt.Mein endgültiger Absturz kam mit SWtOR.Ich habe mich gefreut wie Bolle in der beta zu sein und nach stundenlangen Download hab ich es etwa 10 min. ausgehalten darin bis ich es wieder von der Festplatte geputzt habe.Wo mein Laptop in WoW keine probs hatte war ich in SWtOR in ner Diashow welche mich so garnicht begeistern wollte.Nach einigem Hin und her hab ich meine Frau überredet mal wieder in WoW reinzuschauen mit dem ziel gemeinsam wieder was auf 85 zu leveln-ohne Stress und mit dem Persönlichen Spass im Vordergrund.Wir haben es nicht bereut.2 WoW freunde mit denen wir auch in unseren WoW freien zeit in engen kontakt standen haben uns sofort in ihre Gilde geholt und es ist ein schönes gefühl wieder zu daddeln.Es geht nur um den persönlichen Spass den ich im PvP habe und meine Frau im PvE.Ich gönne es jeden in "seinem" Spiel glücklich zu werden-den Chat kann man Notfalls ausschalten in den Hauptstädten und wer sich von der Equipgeilheit der großen Masse der Zocker irre machen lässt ist selber schuld. Egal welches Spiel-spielt wie ihr es für richtig haltet ohne andere damit zu verletzten oder zu beleidigen.Dann wird alles jut  Ich bereue es nicht mit WoW wieder angefangen zu haben und ich freue mich auf das Panda Addon da es für mich wieder neue Welten und ne neue Klasse zu entdecken gibt.
> 
> Eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler sind nur die Ausmaße meines Bierkonsums als ich dies schrieb
> 
> Gruß RindenRudi/HackePetrá


also dann kann ich dir nur einen tipp geben, kauf dir nen neuen rechner oder spiel weiter wow


----------



## k0ller (1. Februar 2012)

Rinderrudi schrieb:


> Wo mein Laptop in WoW keine probs hatte war ich in SWtOR in ner Diashow welche mich so garnicht begeistern wollte
> 
> 
> Gruß RindenRudi/HackePetrá



Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen und wollen sowas mit Laptop spielem


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Februar 2012)

Púnkt000 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar wieder angefangen aber aus relativ speziellen Gründen xP Meiner Meinung nach wird das Spiel zu einfach. Classic war SEHR SCHWIERIG, BC war nurnoch schwierig, WotLK war geschenkt und Cata ist: Sie haben Post: Hier ein Paket mit allen Items die du brauchst damit du net weinst und die 13 Euro weiterhin bezahlst. 1. Tag DS im Raidbrowser mit 9 randoms Clearrun "-.- Wo ist der Spielreiz?
> 
> ==> PVP -> Gladiator werden ist mein einziges Ziel.
> 
> Lg



am meisten spielvergnügen bereitete mir bc (also was das raiden angeht) classic war nicht sehr schwierig...classic war: die masse machts. ich hatte meinen spass zu classic, keine frage. die welt entdeckt, jeden raid bestritten... aber zu bc kam es erstmals auch auf den einzelnen spieler an. über wotlk und cata brauchen wir eigentlich gar nicht zu sprechen  

wo ist der spielreiz? diese frage stelle ich mir auch..... aber wow ist ein spiel für die masse und die masse bevorzugt nunmal den leichten weg, daran ist auch garnichts auszusetzten. es ist einfach gemütlicher, hin und wieder mal einzuloggen und ne runde zu zocken... ne ini, nen raid, bg... einfach ein paar stündchen spass haben. zu classic und bc gehörte mein char immer zu den am besten ausgestatteten des servers, von deutschland...sogar europa... aber der reiz geht doch auch dadurch verloren, dass man ständig unter dem druck steht, am ball bleiben zu müssen, raiden zu müssen....  die zeit kann man während des studiums aufbringen, aber auf lange sicht gesehen (sprich 7 jahre) hält das doch kaum einer durch. pro-raider kommen und gehen (ausnahmen gibt es natürlich), die masse an gelegenheitsspielern bleibt und bringt dem spielehersteller das geld ein.

ein wirklich schweres mmo hat zwar seinen reiz, kann sich aber auf dauer nicht durchsetzten.


----------



## Lintflas (2. Februar 2012)

Ich war auch bei SW-Tor und nun bin ich wieder bei WoW. 

SW-Tor ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber leider auch nicht gut genug.


----------



## Falcoron (2. Februar 2012)

Wohin sind die WoW-Spieler gegangen?
Antwort: "auf die dunkle Seite der Macht" - da gibt es sogar echt Kekse


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. Februar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen und wollen sowas mit Laptop spielem




Warum auch nicht. Läuft einwandfrei und da MW3 schon mit max. Einstellungen lief, hab ich auch nichts anderes von SW:TOR erwartet.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Februar 2012)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich war auch bei SW-Tor und nun bin ich wieder bei WoW.
> 
> SW-Tor ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber leider auch nicht gut genug.



ich denke noch nach....
swtor bietet mir persönlich auch zu wenig, ein schlechtes spiel ist es auf keinen fall, aber mir reichts nicht aus.
zurück zu wow? hmmmm, nach sieben jahren ist die luft irgendwie raus. ich spiele ab und an mal gemütlich vor mich hin aber das wars dann auch...und mit dem kommenden addon kann ich mich einfach garnicht anfreunden.


----------



## Rinderrudi (2. Februar 2012)

Also mein Laptop hat als Eckdaten: Intel Core i5-2450m 2.5GHz
 	GeForce GT 630M mit 2048 GB
 	8 GB DDR 3 Memory

Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt damit SWtOR ruckelfrei zu spielen?


----------



## Thjodrerir (2. Februar 2012)

Rinderrudi schrieb:


> Also mein Laptop hat als Eckdaten: Intel Core i5-2450m 2.5GHz
> GeForce GT 630M mit 2048 GB
> 8 GB DDR 3 Memory
> 
> Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt damit SWtOR ruckelfrei zu spielen?



SWTOR hat Probleme bezüglich der FPS, denn der Client selber ist nicht korrekt eingestellt, d.h du kannst 
für niedrige FPS nichts.

Dies könnte helfen.


----------



## Rinderrudi (2. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön für den Hilfeansatz,jedoch ist für mich SWTOR keine Option mehr.Ich schrieb die Eckdaten meines laptop´s nur weil einige weiter oben auf der Seite meinten das ein Laptop nicht dafür gedacht sei,bzw.ich mir einen neuen holen soll.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein, daß du im Akkubetrieb spielst?

Da ruckelts bei mir nämlich auch. Im Netzbetrieb gibts keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Rinderrudi (2. Februar 2012)

Nein ich spiele im Netzbetrieb da der Laptop nur ne platzsparende Zockeralternative für mich ist da meine Frau am PC daddelt und wir nicht wirklich Platz haben noch einen PC aufzustellen.
Wie gesagt ich will SWTOR absolut nicht schlecht machen-jedem dem es gefällt soll es doch spielen,nur für mich persönlich ist da der Zug abgefahren und ich bleib beim altbewährten WoW.
Ich denk auch gern an Dark Age of Camelot zurück....was für ein tolles PvP Spiel


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Februar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen und wollen sowas mit Laptop spielem



naja, ich spiele swtor auch aufm laptop und zwar ganz ohne probleme.....


----------



## Eyora (2. Februar 2012)

Mache Leute haben vorstellungen.
Wer kauft sich denn einen Computer um ein Computer-Spiel spielen zu können?
Ich benutze einen Rechner bis er nicht mehr funktioniert, was ca. 5 Jahren etspricht. Wenn man sich dann einen neuen PC kauft, kann man alle spiele die davor erschienen wunderbar spielen.
Aber nur weil ein Computer-Spiel erscheint sich einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, ist ja mit Kannonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Man kauft sich ja auch nicht immer wieder einen neuen Fernseher, nur weil  man einen neuen Film sehen möchte.
Bei meinem 2 Jahre alten PC lief es auch nicht. Einen Mac-Client für mein Notebook gibt es für SW:TOR nicht, aber mal schauen, wenn ich mir einen neuen PC kaufe, kann ich es wieder testen, dauert allerdings wohl noch, denn er läuft sehr gut 
Apropo Mac, das finde ich übrigens bei Blizzard sehr gut, man muss die Hrdware nicht den Spielen anpassen. Ein Msc-Client ist immer inklusive und bei meinen PC's habe nie Probleme mit der lauffähigkeit.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei SWTOR keine FPS-Probleme, allerdings ziemlich lange Ladebalken. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich weiter SWTOR spielen soll, ich hasse Belsavis, aber WoW macht auch kaum noch Spaß ...


----------



## Renox1 (5. Februar 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Mache Leute haben vorstellungen.
> Wer kauft sich denn einen Computer um ein Computer-Spiel spielen zu können?
> Ich benutze einen Rechner bis er nicht mehr funktioniert, was ca. 5 Jahren etspricht. Wenn man sich dann einen neuen PC kauft, kann man alle spiele die davor erschienen wunderbar spielen.
> Aber nur weil ein Computer-Spiel erscheint sich einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, ist ja mit Kannonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Man kauft sich ja auch nicht immer wieder einen neuen Fernseher, nur weil man einen neuen Film sehen möchte.
> ...



Du kaufst du alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Rechner? Du musst ja Geld haben...Aufrüsten ist viel besser und günstiger.


----------



## BoP78 (5. Februar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Du kaufst du alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Rechner? Du musst ja Geld haben...Aufrüsten ist viel besser und günstiger.



Meine Erfahrung ist eher die, dass Aufrüsten oft ein Fass ohne Boden ist.


----------



## Renox1 (5. Februar 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist eher die, dass Aufrüsten oft ein Fass ohne Boden ist.



So ist das bei PC's. Andauerndes Neukaufen ist auch keine Dauerlösung.


----------



## Renox1 (5. Februar 2012)

Nun mal was zum Thema. 

Ich habe vor 6 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört, angefangen damals mit BC. Früher war es so, dass ich mich eingeloggt habe und direkt etwas zu tun hatte. Später stand ich nach dem Login nur gelangweilt in OG rum, weil ich auf nichts Lust hatte. 
Viele sagen das Spiel sei zu einfach geworden, das stimmt auch. Zwar ist es nicht der Content, die Raids etc., sondern die Kleinigkeiten die viel ausmachen. Beispielsweise werden die Gruppensuche, das schnelle Reisen und das Erhalten von gutem Equip zu vereinfacht. Mit bloßem Auge scheint dies nicht viel her zumachen. Im Großen und Ganzen verändert dies das Spiel jedoch enorm.
Andererseits ist es aus die Community welche das Spiel herabzieht. Es sind einfach zu viele Spieler geworden. Ein gutes Spiel mag sich zwar durch die Masse an Spielern kennzeichnen, jedoch ist so das Erreichen eines Erfolges oder das Erhalten eines Epischen Gegenstands kein Erfolgserlebnis mehr, sondern eher alltag.
Blizzard hat vieles richtig gemacht und ist dem Spieler sehr entgegengekommen, leider war es mehr und mehr zuviel des Guten.

Für mich ist Guild Wars 2 meine letzte Rettung. Wenn mir dieses Spiel nicht zusagt, wird es für mich wohl nichts mehr mit der MMORPG Schiene. Dann bleibe ich wohl bei Minecraft, BF3 und ein paar Singleplayer Spiele wie Skyrim.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Februar 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist eher die, dass Aufrüsten oft ein Fass ohne Boden ist.



Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Haggendampf (9. Februar 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden WoW.

Bin seit der Beta dabei, stets hat es mich unterhalten, aber ich habe das selbe Problem, was etwas weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde.

... Sobald ich mich einlogge ödet mich das Spiel nur noch an. Nicht weil es schlecht ist, das ist es nicht, aber man kennt einfach alles. Zudem hat man das Gefühl, das es immer mehr sehr einfach gestrickte Menschen dieses Spiel bevölkern. Die Sorte Spieler denen man einfach aus dem Weg gehen möchte, weil ihr Verhalten und ihre Ansichten schlichtweg nicht mehr der umgänglichen Form entspricht. Dazu bin ich zu sehr Team-Spieler als das ich mich mit solchen Leute abgeben muss. 

SWOTR ist meine neue Heimat. Das Spiel mag nicht jedem Gefallen, muss nicht mit allem aufbieten was WoW vorzuzeigen hat. Aber dort gibts noch den Pioniergeist und die Hilfsbereitschaft die man in WoW immer mehr vermissen wird. Ich denke WoW muss bald einen Nachfolger vorweisen, nicht einfach nur eine weitere Erweiterung. Sonst hat es den Anschluss verpasst. Aber wie ich Blizzard kenne, werkeln sie bereits daran.

Bis dahin werde ich neue Gefilde erforschen und Machtanwender den Blaster auf die Brust halten 

Auf bald !


----------



## Akium (10. Februar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Du kaufst du alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Rechner? Du musst ja Geld haben...Aufrüsten ist viel besser und günstiger.



Was bleibt denn bei ner sinnvollen Aufrüstung vom nem 5 Jahre alten PC übrig ?	Maximal das Gehäuse .


----------



## Akium (10. Februar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Guild Wars 2 meine letzte Rettung. Wenn mir dieses Spiel nicht zusagt, wird es für mich wohl nichts mehr mit der MMORPG Schiene.




Geht mir genauso. Wenn GW 2 mir nicht zusagen sollte, ist für mich die MMORPG Schiene vorbei. WOW spiele ich noch 2 Std die Woche. Derzeit faszinieren mich uralte Strategiespiele wie z.B. ein gut gemoddetes Total War Medieval 2, weitaus mehr wie WoW. 

Irgendwie fehlt in WoW irgendetwas grundlegendes im Fundament. Ich glaube der grösste Fehler der letzten Zeit war, dass man sich nicht in der Lage sah, den Path of Titans zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Vaisser (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab wow letztes Jahr nur noch sporadisch gespielt. So nach 10 Tagen Tol Bard, Feuerlande und ein ein paar Daily-Kochquests war jeweils die Luft draussen. Feuerlande farmen ist aber auch dermassen öde von den Questen her und der eintönigen ewig roten Umgebung, da bricht jede Spielelust nach kurzer Zeit in sich zusammen. Da war zu BC das Sonnenbrunnenplateau schon noch ein anderes Kaliber. SWTOR hat mich derzeiten fest im Griff, nicht nur die Storytiefe, auch das SF-Setting hat mich voll gepackt. Eigenes Raumschiff, schicke Blaster, eine Crew die ich schickanieren kann, überall flimmernde Terminals, Leuchtreklame und dergleichen Technikschnickschnack. Ich glaube ich kehre erst dann wieder zu Blizzard zurück wenn die ein Starcraft Online herausbringen.


----------



## Derulu (11. Februar 2012)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Feuerlande farmen ist aber auch dermassen öde von den Questen her und der eintönigen ewig roten Umgebung, da bricht jede Spielelust nach kurzer Zeit in sich zusammen. Da war zu BC das Sonnenbrunnenplateau schon noch ein anderes Kaliber.



Immer grüne Umgebung, immer "Hochelfenarchitektur"...um Längen besser  ...ob ich jetzt täglich wo rumlaufe wo's nach Vulkan und Feuer aussieht oder wo es immer wie in Silbermond aussieht...beides ist nach einer gewissen Zeit langweilig...es ist ja immer die selbe Tätigkeit in der selben Umgebung..egal ob's brennt oder nich, ich denke nicht, dass man den "Erschöpfungsgrad" an der Umgebung festlegen kann... (ich zB. habe die geschmolzene Front um einiges länger ausgehalten als die Hochelfenarchitektur...auch der "Bürgerkrieg" innerhalb der Blutelfen war micht ganz koscher (und warum Kael'thas plötzlich wieder unter den Lebenden weilt^^)


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Februar 2012)

Kara war eh die beste Raidinstanz ever in der ganzen WoW-Geschichte! Das kann und wird nichts toppen!


----------



## Vanillefisch (11. Februar 2012)

bei swtor freue ich mich echt wieder um jedes blaue und epic was ich finde


----------



## Derulu (11. Februar 2012)

Vanillefisch schrieb:


> bei swtor freue ich mich echt wieder um jedes blaue und epic was ich finde



Bin Level 28 und tu das leider (oder Gott sei Dank?) nicht mehr...hab inzwischen alles Wichtige nämlich in orange und damit "besser" (ohne großen "Aufwand") als jedes "Blau"^^...und ziemlich jedes "epic" das ich finde, ist für meine Klasse nicht geeignet und verkaufen kann ich es, aufgrund einer Spamaversion und einem...äääh...hm...verbesserungswürdigen (ja, das geht, ohne gegen die Netiquette zu verstossen)..."Auktionshaus" auch nicht


----------



## Schlamm (11. Februar 2012)

Vanillefisch schrieb:


> bei swtor freue ich mich echt wieder um jedes blaue und epic was ich finde


Bei jedem neuen WoW-Addon freue ich mich auch jedesmal, wenn ich ein altes Teil austauschen darf. Nur legt sich dieser Effekt irgendwann wieder, egal bei welchem Spiel.


----------



## Thestixxxx (11. Februar 2012)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Kara war eh die beste Raidinstanz ever in der ganzen WoW-Geschichte! Das kann und wird nichts toppen!



Sagen wir mal so, sowas ist immer Gechmackssache ich z.B. find Kara S*********


----------



## nemø (13. Februar 2012)

Skyrim und Minecraft


----------



## Technocrat (14. Februar 2012)

Habe ein paar andere Spiele ausprobiert (u.a. auch SWTOR), aber gegenüber WoW sind die fade...


----------



## VILOGITY (14. Februar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Nun mal was zum Thema.
> 
> Ich habe vor 6 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört, angefangen damals mit BC. Früher war es so, dass ich mich eingeloggt habe und direkt etwas zu tun hatte. Später stand ich nach dem Login nur gelangweilt in OG rum, weil ich auf nichts Lust hatte.
> Viele sagen das Spiel sei zu einfach geworden, das stimmt auch. Zwar ist es nicht der Content, die Raids etc., sondern die Kleinigkeiten die viel ausmachen. Beispielsweise werden die Gruppensuche, das schnelle Reisen und das Erhalten von gutem Equip zu vereinfacht. Mit bloßem Auge scheint dies nicht viel her zumachen. Im Großen und Ganzen verändert dies das Spiel jedoch enorm.
> ...



GZ :-)
Dann hast du ja das richtige für Dich getan.


----------



## HouSeofpain (14. Februar 2012)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die suchtgefahr in WOW?


----------



## HouSeofpain (14. Februar 2012)

ich denke auch das ein Großerteil MW3 und BF3 zocken.
WOW gibt es schon so viele jahre und ist mal langsam ausgelutscht,behaupten zumindest freunde von mir.
Ich habs nur mal kurz ausprobiert und gemerkt das es nicht mein Game ist


----------



## andos21 (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde zb. Drachenkrieg oder auch Runes of Magic als alternative zu WoW gut zu gebrauchen. Lassen sich beide gut spielen und vor allem Drachenkrieg ist meiner Meinung nach übersichtlicher als WoW.

Gibt da mittlerweile schon einige Games, die vom Prinzip her ähnlich sind..


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2012)

HouSeofpain schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die suchtgefahr in WOW?




Eine Suchtgefahr besteht, wie in 90% der anderen Dinge, genauso auch für WoW.

Aber schlussendlich kommt es eben auf den Spieler, also die Person, an. 

Das Problem ist einfach, das man dieses Spiel aufgrund der Todesfälle, in denen verrückte Spieler nichtmal mehr gegessen haben, genauer betrachtet als "normale" Dinge wie einen Putzfimmel, Überhygiene (ih, ich hab was angefasst, wo ist das Desinfektionsspray) oder andere Hobbies, denen einige Menschen mehr Zeit zuschreiben, als sie sollten.

Mit Drogen kann man die Suchtgefahr definitiv nicht gleichsetzen, da man nicht körperlich abhängig werden kann. Jedoch ist die Ursache für die Suchtgefahr das Belohnungssystem. Wenn du für jede Stunde, die du fernsiehst, 1 Euro bekommen würdest ...
Zudem wird Sucht all zu oft heutzutage mit Gewohnheiten verwechselt. Da nimmt man als Maß eine Stundenzahl, die man "vor dem Ding" hockt. Viel zu selten schaut man einfach auf die sich wandelnde Zeit.

Ich z. B. sitze täglich mehrere Stunden "vor der Kiste", habe aber auch nie groß was anderes gemacht. PCs, Fernsehen und Konsolen haben einfach mehr Spaß gemacht, als draußen einen Ball gegen die Wand zu schießen, allein mit Lego zu spielen oder zu "helfen". Damit bin ich gemäß einiger Institutionen ganz klar ein Süchtiger, obwohl ich eigentlich ERST DANN spiele, wenn es nichts anderes mehr zu tun gibt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Februar 2012)

HouSeofpain schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die suchtgefahr in WOW?




Bei mir auf Null. Bei dir?


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mit Drogen kann man die Suchtgefahr definitiv nicht gleichsetzen, da man nicht körperlich abhängig werden kann. Jedoch ist die Ursache für die Suchtgefahr das Belohnungssystem. Wenn du für jede Stunde, die du fernsiehst, 1 Euro bekommen würdest ...



Sry, aber 1 Euro die Stunde wäre mir zu wenig um TV zu gucken! Das ist ja Heute leider eine einzige Zumutung, was da auf einen losgelassen wird. Als ich früher nachmittags aus der Schule kam, da liefen im TV lauter Zeichentrickserien: Turtles, Saber Rider, Galaxy Rangers, Batman ect. Auf Pro7, Tele5, später Kabel1, RTL2, WDR, B3 usw.! Wenn ich Heute um die Zeit aus der Uni komme und mal reingucke, dann läuft da nur noch Grütze a la "Heute bei Mitten im Leben: Die 8 Jährige Jaquline ist schwanger von ihrem Cousin, dem 56 jährigen langzeitarbeitslosen Kalle, gemeinsam wollen sie sich jetzt eine Zukunft für sich und ihr Kind aufbauen!" Ich mein...wtf?!? Oo Da zock ich doch lieber den ganzen Tag am Rechner/PS3 oder zieh mir DVDs rein! Sry, aber das Fernsehen ist zu einem Medium geworden, das nur noch vom Prekariat und der Bevölkerung 50+ genutzt wird!


----------



## Akium (16. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Eine Suchtgefahr besteht, wie in 90% der anderen Dinge, genauso auch für WoW.



Die Suchtgefahr wurde stark reduziert, weil alles "nerdige" absolut nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Einerseits gut so, andererseits ist auch der Reiz weg.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Februar 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Suchtgefahr wurde stark reduziert, weil alles "nerdige" absolut nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Einerseits gut so, andererseits ist auch der Reiz weg.



sehe ich genauso! wenn ich über die zeit nachdenke, die ich zu classic und bc in dieses spiel investiert habe...oje, oje... ich hätte mein studium mal locker 1,5 jahre schneller durchziehen können


----------



## Thjodrerir (16. Februar 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Sry, aber 1 Euro die Stunde wäre mir zu wenig um TV zu gucken! Das ist ja Heute leider eine einzige Zumutung, was da auf einen losgelassen wird. Als ich früher nachmittags aus der Schule kam, da liefen im TV lauter Zeichentrickserien: Turtles, Saber Rider, Galaxy Rangers, Batman ect. Auf Pro7, Tele5, später Kabel1, RTL2, WDR, B3 usw.! Wenn ich Heute um die Zeit aus der Uni komme und mal reingucke, dann läuft da nur noch Grütze a la "Heute bei Mitten im Leben: Die 8 Jährige Jaquline ist schwanger von ihrem Cousin, dem 56 jährigen langzeitarbeitslosen Kalle, gemeinsam wollen sie sich jetzt eine Zukunft für sich und ihr Kind aufbauen!" Ich mein...wtf?!? Oo Da zock ich doch lieber den ganzen Tag am Rechner/PS3 oder zieh mir DVDs rein! Sry, aber das Fernsehen ist zu einem Medium geworden, das nur noch vom Prekariat und der Bevölkerung 50+ genutzt wird!



Ach, die guten alten Zeiten.   

Du hast einen Punkt, der mir gefällt. Als man jünger war, hat man statt PC Ferseher geguckt. Heute bin ich natürlich älter, aber 
falls es ein besseres Fernsehprogramm geben würde, wäre ich deutlich länger vor dem Fernseher als vor dem Rechner.


----------



## k0ller (22. Februar 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Suchtgefahr wurde stark reduziert, weil alles "nerdige" absolut nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Einerseits gut so, andererseits ist auch der Reiz weg.


 mir währe der reiz lieber


----------



## koolt (22. Februar 2012)

Man merkt den Wandel an der Community wöchentlich stärker. Die Spieler werden immer unwissender und unfreundlicher, spürbar jüngeres Publikum.
Ich glaub die alten Spieler geben WoW langsam auf, sowie ich jetzt auch nach meinem 3. Anlauf seit Cata.
Aufgeben im Sinne von die ham einfach keine lust mehr.


----------



## Derulu (22. Februar 2012)

koolt schrieb:


> Man merkt den Wandel an der Community wöchentlich stärker. Die Spieler werden immer unwissender und unfreundlicher, spürbar jüngeres Publikum.
> Ich glaub die alten Spieler geben WoW langsam auf, sowie ich jetzt auch nach meinem 3. Anlauf seit Cata.
> Aufgeben im Sinne von die ham einfach keine lust mehr.



Ich bin (fast) 30, spiele seit August 2007...und spiele weiterhin


----------



## Kijimea0815 (22. Februar 2012)

die GW2 Beta Anmeldung ist offen und nach weiterhin sehr positiven Previews zu GW2 werd ich so oder so spätestens da mit WoW mal wieder aufhören und dann auch endgültig, weil auf Pandas hab ich keine Lust, die Community in WoW wird mehr und mehr fürn Po und mit GW2 sollte jedenfalls für mich ohnehin endlich das Spiel da sein das wieder ein halbwegs episches Spielgefühl herzaubert.


----------



## Thestixxxx (22. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich bin (fast) 30, spiele seit August 2007...und spiele weiterhin



Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen ?


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. Februar 2012)

Damit will er die Aussage, des von ihm zitierten Posters als grundsätzlich falsch untermauern.

WoW wird es definitiv mit dem kommenden AddOn schwieriger haben die Spieler zu binden. Cataclysm ist ein herber Vertrauensbruch gewesen, was dauerhaften Spielspaß angeht (zeigen die Abo-Zahlen) und mit MoP stößt Blizzard zunächst einmal bei einem Großteil der Community auf Skepsis.
Das gepaart mit der Tatsache, dass GW2 enorm stark einschlagen wird, nicht zuletzt durch das Pay-Once-Play-Forever Prinzip, wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach doch nochmals für einen Rückgang der Abos sorgen.


----------



## Teena (23. Februar 2012)

> WoW wird es definitiv mit dem kommenden AddOn schwieriger haben die Spieler zu binden. Cataclysm ist ein herber Vertrauensbruch gewesen, was dauerhaften Spielspaß angeht (zeigen die Abo-Zahlen) und mit MoP stößt Blizzard zunächst einmal bei einem Großteil der Community auf Skepsis.



Wobei natürlich klar erkennbar ist das MoP auf den chinesischen Markt abzielt. Die Frage ist, wer ist die Community zukünftig?


----------



## Mahoni-chan (23. Februar 2012)

Diese Aussage würde ich zum Beispiel gar nicht mal so ohne Weiteres unterschreiben.
Klar, das Setting ist asiatisch angehaucht und auch ist der Panda als solches in China von hoher Bedeutung, aber das nun als alleinige Grundlage zu nehmen für die Zielgruppe = Asien finde ich falsch. Wenngleich WoW auch auf dem asiatischen Markt gut angekommen ist, so hat es dennoch seine Gründe, dass unglaublich viele andere Spiele neben WoW dort laufen, mit nicht gerade kleinen Spielerzahlen. Die Asiaten sind Grinden, das ist so und wird auch lange Zeit noch so bleiben. Demnach trifft WoW in diesen Belangen die Zielgruppe dort nicht.

Es ist mit Sicherheit der Plan grundlegend auch in den asiatischen Markt weiter zu expandieren, diesen jedoch als primäre Zielgruppe zu deklarieren - so denke ich - ist nicht die Intention von Blizzard.


----------



## Akium (23. Februar 2012)

Kijimea0815 schrieb:


> die GW2 Beta Anmeldung ist offen und nach weiterhin sehr positiven Previews zu GW2 werd ich so oder so spätestens da mit WoW mal wieder aufhören und dann auch endgültig, weil auf Pandas hab ich keine Lust, die Community in WoW wird mehr und mehr fürn Po und mit GW2 sollte jedenfalls für mich ohnehin endlich das Spiel da sein das wieder ein halbwegs episches Spielgefühl herzaubert.



Richtig. Ich hoffe auch auf GuildWars . Selbst wenn es mich enttäuschen sollte, zu WoW gehe ich definitiv nicht zurück.


----------



## Eyora (23. Februar 2012)

Weshalb sollte man denn wegen GW2 mit WoW aufhören?

Man muss nur einmal zahlen und kann es spielen wann immer man Lust hat. Daher werde ich es mir auch holen wenn es günstiger wird, aber der Kosten wegen, schließen sich die beiden Spiele nicht aus.

Ein wenig Abwechslung schadet ja eh nie, und wenn man keinen Spaß mehr hat sollte man eh aufhören, das hätte bei mir aber nichts mit einem anderen Spiel zu tun.


----------

